# Oaksterdam t-5 veg 600w hps flower



## Drella (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok so Grow 2. got eight male clones the first time around, but this time i got eight Oaksterdam clones- *2 LA OG, 2Quirkel, 2Ogkgc, 1Hindu Skunk, 1WWAR WWX 3 cheese. 
The setup
Medium- sunshine aggregate soiless mix
Botanicare Pro- grow and bloom mix
Superthrive- for veg and foliar feed
Kool bloom- flower booster
4-4't-5's for veg
1- 600w hps for flower
*Day six, hope everythings going ok out there for everybody, me, i can't complain. Day six of veg, or six days from getting the clones. Six are in pots now, the other two will be within four days. Kinda slow right now, but nothing to complain about! Excited about using the sunhine aggregate mix this time around, i like the thought of me controling the nutes. Don't get me wrong, FFOF is amazing, but this new soiless route costs 1/4 price, and i control the nutes the entire process. I would suggest FFOF for first timers b/c the only important thing would be PH ing your water for the first three weeks. the male clones are long gone now, and i have moved on, and slowed down. I have the babies under 24hrs of light this time around to speed it up, and take away the chance of hermie, light leak, headaches. Surprisingly they don't shrivel before they sleep, because they don't sleep, very interesting. But no ill effects noted from the 24hrs of light.


----------



## sugarless high (Dec 8, 2009)

cant wait to see what happends!


----------



## Drella (Dec 8, 2009)

sugarless high said:


> cant wait to see what happends!


Good to have you here sugarless, your ladies look amazing. nice to have you a little ahead of me! hope we can help each other through this!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2009)

Drella said:


> Good to have you here sugarless, your ladies look amazing. nice to have you a little ahead of me! hope we can help each other through this!


I'm along for the grow bro, good luck!


----------



## Drella (Dec 8, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm along for the grow bro, good luck!


very nice to have you here sg15, always here when i need you! gonna be slow for now, but i got high hopes!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Dec 8, 2009)

Terrorizer here and scribed, Ready to watch these girls grow


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 9, 2009)

looking good man, i gotta snap a pic of my clones, a few got some yellow leaves,


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 9, 2009)

and you know im scribed for sure


----------



## Rydub (Dec 9, 2009)

i wont be missing this one, scribed! 

Hey bro What number is your sunshine mix? i think i might go soiless on my Killerskunks.

Also did you put any additives in it such as perlite,casting or the such and if so what percentages?


----------



## Drella (Dec 9, 2009)

terrorizer805 said:


> Terrorizer here and scribed, Ready to watch these girls grow


thanks for the support! these ladies are ready to take off!


----------



## Drella (Dec 9, 2009)

chrisg420 said:


> and you know im scribed for sure


glad to see you here brother. the yellow leaves on the bottom are normal, it's the unrooted clone using it's bottom fan leaves' energy to root itself, totally normal!


----------



## Drella (Dec 9, 2009)

Rydub said:


> i wont be missing this one, scribed!
> 
> Hey bro What number is your sunshine mix? i think i might go soiless on my Killerskunks.
> 
> Also did you put any additives in it such as perlite,casting or the such and if so what percentages?


Rydub! great to see you here, sunshine 4 mix, comes in a huge bale! super cheap, and lots of perilite in it, real good water filtering. the only thing i add is my nutes, Botanicare Pro Grow for veg- it has fish meal, composted seabird guano, kelp, amino acid, rock phosphate, potassium carbonate, magnesium carbonate, and calcium carbonate, 3-2-4. real good nute for beginners because everthing is in it. i also like that i control the amount of nutes, thirdly four bags of FFOF would have been like $100, the whole bale was like $40, with a lot left over!


----------



## Drella (Dec 9, 2009)

Great to have everyone here, thanks for all of the love! babies are looking great! new growth is making drella a happy man! To things to ponder today, first, look how amazing and dense the hindu skunk is looking! Second, is the swelling in the second picture normal. every other main stem is tiny compared to this one, which is twisted, green collored, and swelled. Not that worried, because of the new growth, but just wondering if this is normal. HAPPY GROWING OUT THERE!


----------



## Rydub (Dec 9, 2009)

Drella said:


> Rydub! great to see you here, sunshine 4 mix, comes in a huge bale! super cheap, and lots of perilite in it, real good water filtering. the only thing i add is my nutes, Botanicare Pro Grow for veg- it has fish meal, composted seabird guano, kelp, amino acid, rock phosphate, potassium carbonate, magnesium carbonate, and calcium carbonate, 3-2-4. real good nute for beginners because everthing is in it. i also like that i control the amount of nutes, thirdly four bags of FFOF would have been like $100, the whole bale was like $40, with a lot left over!


 
Hell ya brother, i think you did the right thing by going to Sunshine #4 I have seen some crazy buds being grown in that mix. I have had about enough of ffof my self. i think i will go soilless this next round too.


----------



## Drella (Dec 9, 2009)

Rydub said:


> Hell ya brother, i think you did the right thing by going to Sunshine #4 I have seen some crazy buds being grown in that mix. I have had about enough of ffof my self. i think i will go soilless this next round too.


right on, i feel you! FFOF still runs hot with some strains. nute burn when you initially transplant if you don't flush soil first, but then what's the point of having already nute enriched soil. this time around by keeping logs on all clones, and amounts of nutes, i can let the plants tell me how much they need! now i working with a cheap, but professional, medium that i enrich specifically to each plant.


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 9, 2009)

so about this botanicare stuff  how much per bottle, and how much per feeding? every other feeding? give me the low down? i personally have only used FF nutes with my owd addition of neptunes Fish and seaweed. and well u see my babies


----------



## Drella (Dec 10, 2009)

chrisg420 said:


> so about this botanicare stuff  how much per bottle, and how much per feeding? every other feeding? give me the low down? i personally have only used FF nutes with my owd addition of neptunes Fish and seaweed. and well u see my babies


stick with what you know if it works. but if you feel like trying something new, botanicare is defn the way to go! I get it for $18.95 a quart. 2tbsp a feeding for mature veg. 1/2tbsp for newly transp clones. i only use botanicare pure blend pro grow and superthrive during veg. and botanicare pure blend pro bloom, and cool bloom for flower. still searching for more nutes to boost things, but i feel these are sufficient. also i use california tap water, a lot of people use drinking water, but i feel there are minerals in the water that the plant needs, i haven't seen any nute burn, or stress, or mineral deposits in my pots, and many old timers swear by tap water.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 10, 2009)

Drella said:


> stick with what you know if it works. but if you feel like trying something new, botanicare is defn the way to go! I get it for $18.95 a quart. 2tbsp a feeding for mature veg. 1/2tbsp for newly transp clones. i only use botanicare pure blend pro grow and superthrive during veg. and botanicare pure blend pro bloom, and cool bloom for flower. still searching for more nutes to boost things, but i feel these are sufficient. also i use california tap water, a lot of people use drinking water, but i feel there are minerals in the water that the plant needs, i haven't seen any nute burn, or stress, or mineral deposits in my pots, and many old timers swear by tap water.


I'm starting to like the chloramine in my tap water actually. It helps control bacteria in my rez and such, and it's such a small amount I can't taste it. After 5-7 days, some stuff starts growing in my rez and that's when I hit it with H202. General rule of thumb, if it tastes good to you, it does to mj too. Plus who wants to waste 20 more dollars to buy cal-mag when it's FREE in tap water


----------



## Drella (Dec 10, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm starting to like the chloramine in my tap water actually. It helps control bacteria in my rez and such, and it's such a small amount I can't taste it. After 5-7 days, some stuff starts growing in my rez and that's when I hit it with H202. General rule of thumb, if it tastes good to you, it does to mj too. Plus who wants to waste 20 more dollars to buy cal-mag when it's FREE in tap water


Defn some good hydro hygiene tips there SG. not trying to talk crap, but i was thinking the same thing about cal mag. why do people buy drinking water and then buy cal mag? when tap is free and has crutial minerals in it. like i said not trying to talk crap. if it works for you, don't change it!


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Drella said:


> Defn some good hydro hygiene tips there SG. not trying to talk crap, but i was thinking the same thing about cal mag. why do people buy drinking water and then buy cal mag? when tap is free and has crutial minerals in it. like i said not trying to talk crap. if it works for you, don't change it!


 
true i was just thinkin on adding in some of your stuff maybe, like put a 1/2 tbl spn of botanicare and FF  who knows what ill try next time. i deff know that putt a few tbl spns of fish emulsion on the hole before u transplant is created a huge differnce on them 3 plants


----------



## Drella (Dec 10, 2009)

chrisg420 said:


> true i was just thinkin on adding in some of your stuff maybe, like put a 1/2 tbl spn of botanicare and FF  who knows what ill try next time. i deff know that putt a few tbl spns of fish emulsion on the hole before u transplant is created a huge differnce on them 3 plants


whatever works! just know that if you mix nutes, like feeding FF and BC and you get nute burn, you won't know from what. but im sure if you step it up, (1/4 strength up) it might give you chill results, who knows! experments are fun!


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 10, 2009)

haha im always expierementing. everyone says dont trim to aggresive. i been trimming mine every 2-3 days and there loving it


----------



## Drella (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah, but the best way to meter is when you have two plants, same strain, and you do diff things to them. if you have the extra, it helps you fine tune your knowledge of that strain. this grow i'm gonna experiment just keeping the canopy even, keeping every plant as tall as the smallest. when time for flower, they're all on their own, no trimming after first two weeks.


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah im only trimming the first 2 weeks into flower


----------



## Drella (Dec 11, 2009)

oh man, got some amazing advice from Golden Ganga about t5's. I was noticing a little leaf bleaching on new growth of some leaves, this was due to the light being too close, that's right. the power of t5. moved the light 15" away and presto, the new growth coming out is evergreen. im so happy with the 24/0 lighting. very fast/dense growth. i will never consider MH for veg. the t5's are making me think of my clones all day, because every time i check on them there's new growth!


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking good! Ill be watching t5's may be my next move...


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 12, 2009)

man looking good, next time try this for me if u wanna see explosive growth. u plant the clones into a small square pot. let it get rootbound, then plant it. trust me big difference


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 12, 2009)

chrisg420 said:


> man looking good, next time try this for me if u wanna see explosive growth. u plant the clones into a small square pot. let it get rootbound, then plant it. trust me big difference


Letting your plants get rootbound doesn't help in the long run. You might see a boost after transplanting but at what cost... and I bet if u compared side by side, plants that were never rootbound should be better off. Just think nature... rootbound doesn't happen.

Drella, sorry I advised you to put the lights too close! Total noob mistake, I forgot u had t5's, I was thinking t12... sorry, sorry!


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 12, 2009)

no its proven by letting your indoor plants that transplanting them multiple times if done correctly will create almost no stress and make for better plants  growers bible man


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

weellll brotha i am glad to be pullin up a chair just in time for this show to hit the road. from beginning to finish im stoked hope i can be of sum assitance. very similar setup i use so should be good. 
i agree FFOF runs hot. i used it my outdoor grow didnt have issues it worked great with my whitewidow but it feeds for about a month then u gotta start feeding. transplanting clones u do need to watch for burn but i didnt add nutes during veg i let them feed off the FF only. so maybe just be conservative and sparing with the nutes if at all. good choice on the sunshine #4 mix as well tho i just got the same for my new indoor as im sure u saw. i PM u about the training methods hope that cleared shit up and u decide wat u mite like to use if at all. every strain is diff and responds diff so its def an experiment. let us know wat ure considering using and im sure well all b happy to discuss 
scribed and rep for the setup


----------



## Drella (Dec 13, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Looking good! Ill be watching t5's may be my next move...


only way to go, trust me! not even in the sam category as cfl's. t5's are like self cooled MH at a fraction of the price! to me there like veg angels! giving you vigourous dense growth every time, for $5 a month in electricity!


----------



## Drella (Dec 13, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Letting your plants get rootbound doesn't help in the long run. You might see a boost after transplanting but at what cost... and I bet if u compared side by side, plants that were never rootbound should be better off. Just think nature... rootbound doesn't happen.
> 
> Drella, sorry I advised you to put the lights too close! Total noob mistake, I forgot u had t5's, I was thinking t12... sorry, sorry!


don't worry about the light advice, i though a t5 was similar to a t12 a week ago, just one was stronger. only till recently when i moved it 20" away did i realize the "pot"ential! fricken growth like crazy!
i feel you on the transplanting, personally from 10 yrs of gardening experience, i just don't like any stress on a plant at all. granted some plants even like topping, they can bounce back like crazy. but i personally only introduce stress when needed, (like topping or fim to even out canopy, tying plant down when box is topped out and plant is too tall). but hey, to each his own, that's the beauty of growing and this site. we all have are own methods. that's what makes it fun. hell yeah!


----------



## Drella (Dec 13, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> weellll brotha i am glad to be pullin up a chair just in time for this show to hit the road. from beginning to finish im stoked hope i can be of sum assitance. very similar setup i use so should be good.
> i agree FFOF runs hot. i used it my outdoor grow didnt have issues it worked great with my whitewidow but it feeds for about a month then u gotta start feeding. transplanting clones u do need to watch for burn but i didnt add nutes during veg i let them feed off the FF only. so maybe just be conservative and sparing with the nutes if at all. good choice on the sunshine #4 mix as well tho i just got the same for my new indoor as im sure u saw. i PM u about the training methods hope that cleared shit up and u decide wat u mite like to use if at all. every strain is diff and responds diff so its def an experiment. let us know wat ure considering using and im sure well all b happy to discuss
> scribed and rep for the setup


yeah man, funny to check out ur journal today and see ur using sunshine 4, great minds think alike! for now gonna use topping or fimm.

Veg day 11, dude, moved the light like 20" away and even more growth! feeling way confident because they aint stretching at all. it's just scary to move them farther away at first because of all the preconcieved cfl info out there. but here they are day 11 from peat pellet transplant. the hindu skunk is my dense indica favorite, thinking of throwing this one in the bloom room in a week or two once i can get some clones off of her. quirkel is the third pic, girl grows i wierd direstions, but man is she growing. OGKGC is the last clone. notice the swelled main stem. she's growing like crazy! i would lst, or fimm the tallest four clones in the back, but they are all of the same height. for this grow i plan on throwing the four tallest in the bloom room in a week or two, once i can get clones of of them. i guess you can call this sog, because they will be under 1'. but really the method is grow them till you can clone em, and keep the canopy even. thanks for any feedback!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

looks good ya the diff between cfl and t5 is def dif i see peeps argue all kinds of diff points. but wat i use works


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah man, the only thing id change is add more t5's in me veg room!


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 14, 2009)

hey drell check out the log  big updates


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, might fimm the four tallest. they're 6". last minute change of plans. gonna fimm to bush the plants out more and spread the canopy. updates tomoroow.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

Drella said:


> ok, might fimm the four tallest. they're 6". last minute change of plans. gonna fimm to bush the plants out more and spread the canopy. updates tomoroow.



it is tomorrow... and im still up prepin for my 7am final....

lol so maybe ill stay up and wait for this update and toke up lol


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 14, 2009)

lol ill toke with ya man


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

chrisg420 said:


> lol ill toke with ya man


ha! gonna fim them right now, post pics soon!


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 14, 2009)

haha right on brother. i trimmed mine up today ill get pics soon. i can see little buds allready


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, in order to keep the canopy even, i fimmed my four tallest plants. they were all 6". in know this is gonna shock the four ladies differently, but i can't care. if i kept it, eventually in 12/12 they would shoot up with a main huge stalk, leaving a bush under neath. at least now i can give em a chance to divide the top/ divide the top canopy. if i have to shim the pots during flower to keep the tops even i will, lets take this ride together, won't you?


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 14, 2009)

looks good man, mine are showin buds


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Drella said:


> ok, in order to keep the canopy even, i fimmed my four tallest plants. they were all 6". in know this is gonna shock the four ladies differently, but i can't care. if i kept it, eventually in 12/12 they would shoot up with a main huge stalk, leaving a bush under neath. at least now i can give em a chance to divide the top/ divide the top canopy. if i have to shim the pots during flower to keep the tops even i will, lets take this ride together, won't you?


I wouldn't be too worried about the shock. My Pineapple Express resumed full speed growth just 5 days after. Not a huge set back at all considering how bushy it makes a plant. I did only fim the growth tip though, minimal plant matter removed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2009)

Scribed..... , Hi  A late welcome to the site


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Scribed..... , Hi  A late welcome to the site


and you are defn welcome ldraggon! let's see if my hard labor in this 600w hps bloom room can yield me at least 1/2lb my first time around. got about 1000 invested, a month wasted on eight male clones, and a lot of great riu friends to see this through!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2009)

Give the topped ones at least a week and a half before putting them in flower..... they should be 14-16 inches.... and 20" away for freshly transplanted clones is perfectly fine, but as they produce more foliage, the plant mass will require more light/water/steady nutrition to sustain itself, let alone grow, meaning that about 24-36 hrs after the topping (when the plant has recovered enough to repair and grow) it would be a good idea to lower the lights slightly (by about 8 inches) to about a foot away (Yes I understand full well you are using T5's and a good amount of them), you will then see even more explosive growth, as the plant will photosynthesize more with the more light, and water, and nutrients, and Most importantly that you realize the roots are growing as well and the plant mass itself is growing constantly (especially with a recent transplant occurring) drawing again more light..... moving the light to 12" away..... giving the plants room to grow another 4-7 inches (super dense wonderful growth) before you need to move the light up agian......

Leave your lights that far away, and you will notice some stretching occur here in the next week or so, as compared to if you don't.....

And..... Have you ever grown under MH before?


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Give the topped ones at least a week and a half before putting them in flower..... they should be 14-16 inches.... and 20" away for freshly transplanted clones is perfectly fine, but as they produce more foliage, the plant mass will require more light/water/steady nutrition to sustain itself, let alone grow, meaning that about 24-36 hrs after the topping (when the plant has recovered enough to repair and grow) it would be a good idea to lower the lights slightly (by about 8 inches) to about a foot away (Yes I understand full well you are using T5's and a good amount of them), you will then see even more explosive growth, as the plant will photosynthesize more with the more light, and water, and nutrients, and Most importantly that you realize the roots are growing as well and the plant mass itself is growing constantly (especially with a recent transplant occurring) drawing again more light..... moving the light to 12" away..... giving the plants room to grow another 4-7 inches (super dense wonderful growth) before you need to move the light up agian......
> 
> Leave your lights that far away, and you will notice some stretching occur here in the next week or so, as compared to if you don't.....
> 
> And..... Have you ever grown under MH before?


i feel like im being walked down the green path by the einstein of weed! i feel very priveleged brother! advice is spot on, and very clear. makes sense to move light closer after the top shock. i will follow ur advice, and feel better everyday about this grow!

and about mh. havent seen the reason for it in my grow yet. my low tech veg room setup, (bc no cooling for light and inexpensive lighting costs), but defn know MH is veg lighting master. what do you see as the advantages?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 14, 2009)

glad to see u decided to FIM. i did LST which i like for not shockin the plant but it isnt as symetrical and easy to even out the canopy as a FIM is. i think itd prob be worth the shot. TLD always has good advice hes all over the damn place lol. but ive used the MH with good results. the spectrum is diff then the t5. i like t5 for my clones and veg til i can throw em under a 1000MH with lower intensity lighting and boost faster growth but ive never compared the diff between MH and T5 lamps for same veg time. itd be a good experiment to do tho. im sure TLD will have sum imput


----------



## Drella (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah tld's blowing my mind right now. never used mh, super wet over t5 right now. if mh gives you same density, but quicker growth, id still go with t5. because of my perpetual motives, 6-8 weeks flower. once i cut clones, before i throw in flower, it'll take em 2-3 weeks to root, 2-4 weeks in veg, then ready to start all over! we'll see though, mh might be in my future!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I know you're using the 4 foot t5s. How many tubes 2, 4 or 8? According to my catalog the 2 tube is 10,000 lumens, 4 is 20k and the 8 is 40k. A 400w MH is 39,000 lumens. So a 8 tube can easily rival the power of a smaller MH. The only difference I can see would be the shape or reflector qualities, and the T5 has a huge advantage in the heat department.

Flowering though HID pulls ahead. A 400w HPS bulb is 55,000 lumens.


----------



## Drella (Dec 15, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> Well I know you're using the 4 foot t5s. How many tubes 2, 4 or 8? According to my catalog the 2 tube is 10,000 lumens, 4 is 20k and the 8 is 40k. A 400w MH is 39,000 lumens. So a 8 tube can easily rival the power of a smaller MH. The only difference I can see would be the shape or reflector qualities, and the T5 has a huge advantage in the heat department.
> 
> Flowering though HID pulls ahead. A 400w HPS bulb is 55,000 lumens.


thanks for the research sg! i got 4- 4't5's. so i guess 8 would be the next step up if i need it. got a 600w air cooled hps, so im set for bloom!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

I got 3 400W MH's running, no heat issues..... 8 X 40 = 320W being used by the T5's (4 ft) and it covers 7/10 an area in the same approximation on PAR lumens to a 400 W MH light wave density wise one ft away, but not any further, meaning that its PAR lumens is reduced at a greater rate than that of a MH and the Spectral difference all depends on the actual bulbs and manufacturer of the ballast..... I use T5's and CFL's on my seedlings and clones, but larger more vigorously productive plants will choose the denser light , and make better use of it as well as your nutes and water etc. Not saying you won't see healthy and productive results, but from experience I can tell you that MH is Better and how much better depends on ballast, reflector, and bulb ....... For example, my Ushio MH is tearing the Eye Hortilux MH to shreads, the plants react way better to the ushio, basically same model reflector and ballast.....


----------



## Drella (Dec 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I got 3 400W MH's running, no heat issues..... 8 X 40 = 320W being used by the T5's (4 ft) and it covers 7/10 an area in the same approximation on PAR lumens to a 400 W MH light wave density wise one ft away, but not any further, meaning that its PAR lumens is reduced at a greater rate than that of a MH and the Spectral difference all depends on the actual bulbs and manufacturer of the ballast..... I use T5's and CFL's on my seedlings and clones, but larger more vigorously productive plants will choose the denser light , and make better use of it as well as your nutes and water etc. Not saying you won't see healthy and productive results, but from experience I can tell you that MH is Better and how much better depends on ballast, reflector, and bulb ....... For example, my Ushio MH is tearing the Eye Hortilux MH to shreads, the plants react way better to the ushio, basically same model reflector and ballast.....


just the MH facts i was looking for. that's crazy 8-t5's use almost as much wattage as 400w MH! my next step would be to do 400w MH air cooled with 4" inline-exhausted through my attic, bc of my closet veg this would be the setup! great facts LD!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

circulating fan with passive exhaust should be all you need to maintain temperature


----------



## Drella (Dec 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> circulating fan with passive exhaust should be all you need to maintain temperature


right on! and if its a little humid during veg that's good, makes sense. this will probably be the next big purchase!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Drella, just stopping by to check out your grow. 

Consider this...I have (2) two foot 8-bulb T5 units that I can run one at a time or both at once. Side by side, this allows me to have 'levels' inside my veg tent with taller plants/strains on one side and shorter ones on the other. This is very handy. 

But my main point is this - let's round up and say that I'm using both T5 units at the same time. Each bulb uses 24 watts, each 8-bulb fixture uses 192 watts, and the two together use 384 watts. So we'll say the T5's pull about 390w all together since their ballasts are tiny and don't run high current (meaning, they pull what they're rated at). All you need to supplement this is one little extraction fan since heat is no issue with T5's. This is my setup which keeps the electric bill down. I don't have heat issues, and the plants grow like crazy under them. I have a MH bulb that I never use now because the T5's work well enough alone.

Now say you did start using a 400w MH for veg. A 400w MH actually pulls between 430 and 470 watts depending on the ballast design, bulb used, and manufacturer. Then you also need beefier fans for ventilation, and a solid plan for heat extraction. You can never run at half-speed so to say, and you can't really have levels either. You create more of a heat signature as well.

So to use round figures if your inline extraction fan is 100 watts and you can get away with only one fan using a 400w MH, then you're looking at 530 - 570 watts consumption on the Metal Halide. That number is static.

If you go with the T5's then you're looking at 390 + 100 = 490 watts if you're running both at full capacity. if you cut one off and just use one of the T5 units you'll be at 295 watts and theoretically you could pull out a few individual bulbs and run at even less if you wanted.

Add to that the fact that all the parts cost a lot less for the T5's and I think you have a good case for maybe choosing the T5's over another HID. Also, unless you plan on growing perpetually you don't always want your clones growing as fast as possible for 2 months before you put them into flower. I find them getting too big sometimes just under the T5's!

Here's a pic of my setup (best one I could find that shows the T5's):


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry buddy, your just plain wrong..... I have 3 400W MH running in a 10x10 room pretty much side by side (as well as a 3 1/2 x 4 T5 CFL panel). Im not exhausting AT ALL, no heat problems at all, nope .... Indeed, the T5's are throwing off more heat than the 400W MH simply because less airflow is allowed around the bulb. The room is well insulated, double insulated actually....

I tested my 400W MH's... they each pull respectively 389-413 watts, steady 3.7 amps......

I am running T5's and CFL's side by side with the MH's using different T5 horticultural Brand bulbs (each to their own section) as well as different MH brands (different bulb, ballast, hood, respectively)...... once a plant passes 2 weeks or so in veg, it responds Twice as well to MH as the T5's and other fluorescent bulbs..... Even different strains at different distances from the bulbs, they ALL respond better to the MH, and the root systems too.....

Im not going to argue about any of these points....... the evidence is easily placed in pictures all over this site and the rest of the net, the info is out there easy enough to find, to each their own is fine.... I would be the last to bag on anyone for vegging under fluoros...... but the first to strait up bluntly tell a person they are wrong, having empirical data and other evidence to back up my claims


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 15, 2009)

A 10x10 room is a whole diff ball game then a 2'x4' closet. Even with the doors wide open, I was at 85+ deg. It took venting the heat out of the space to drop it to 76-80 which is where I'm at now.

All I'm saying is, if your cramming something into a tight space, you shouldn't just ignore heat output, it does matter.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

no your absolutely right, carelessness costs , but good air circulation and passive exhaust is all you need to vent a 400W MH..... I started in closets almost ten years ago.....

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/guide3.shtml


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Sorry buddy, your just plain wrong..... I have 3 400W MH running in a 10x10 room pretty much side by side (as well as a 3 1/2 x 4 T5 CFL panel). Im not exhausting AT ALL, no heat problems at all, nope .... Indeed, the T5's are throwing off more heat than the 400W MH simply because less airflow is allowed around the bulb. The room is well insulated, double insulated actually....
> 
> I tested my 400W MH's... they each pull respectively 389-413 watts, steady 3.7 amps......
> 
> ...


What's just plain wrong is the way that this guy starts a post.



Someguy15 said:


> A 10x10 room is a whole diff ball game then a 2'x4' closet. Even with the doors wide open, I was at 85+ deg. It took venting the heat out of the space to drop it to 76-80 which is where I'm at now.
> 
> All I'm saying is, if your cramming something into a tight space, you shouldn't just ignore heat output, it does matter.


Exactly SomeGuy, which was the main point I was trying to make. That and the fact that it is cheaper to run T5's and ALMOST as good as MH. I have both as well. T5's take up a lot less space, produce a lot less heat, require a lot less ventilation, make a lot less noise, and they also cost less initially and over the long-run. In a tent, you don't want to veg under HIDs if you even have to think about heat. And like I said earlier, sometimes it's nice not to have your vegging babies growing at lightspeed. Thanks for the back!

Ultimately there are pros and cons to each side, Drella just needs to understand the full scope of both sides so an informed decision can be made. Like I said, if you plan on running perpetually and want the fastest growth possible yeah maybe you should go with the MH. Otherwise, I would SUGGEST the T5's but that's up to Drella.


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 16, 2009)

Drella said:


> Rydub! great to see you here, sunshine 4 mix, comes in a huge bale! super cheap, and lots of perilite in it, real good water filtering. the only thing i add is my nutes, Botanicare Pro Grow for veg- it has fish meal, composted seabird guano, kelp, amino acid, rock phosphate, potassium carbonate, magnesium carbonate, and calcium carbonate, 3-2-4. real good nute for beginners because everthing is in it. i also like that i control the amount of nutes, thirdly four bags of FFOF would have been like $100, the whole bale was like $40, with a lot left over!


 im pullin up a seat. nice strains drella.
im trying out the sunshine #4 I JUST PICKED UP TO 2 LOOSFILL BAGS 2.8CF for 17$ a bag 4cf of course perilite 12$ and 50lbs. dolimite lime $5. i was gonna go 2 ff OF mixed with a 1 happyfrog soil and the perilite an lime and but that woulda cost me 80$. then if i went ff might as well all organic. so more nutes. 50$ for the trio. i might do that in future but i want to see how this works out ive heard its great stuff. im using technafloras whole line that was int the success kit, had great results. im gonna mix it 2:1 sunshine/perilite with a lil dolomite in the mix. should be enuff for all my plants with some left over.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 16, 2009)

i think ull be happy with the sunshine as well but this is my first round using it too. the FFOF worked but its better to have total control over ur soil once u understand NPK ratio and micro nutes etc.


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah i cant wait to see these buggers get bigger  mine are startin to fill in nicely. its pretty amazing watching them


----------



## Drella (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys, how's it going out there? great i hope. Ladies bounce back from fimm. Dropped the light to 12", thanks LD, noticing some rapid growth, minimal stretching on the master bush, Hindu Kush.


----------



## Drella (Dec 17, 2009)

jeb5304 said:


> im pullin up a seat. nice strains drella.
> im trying out the sunshine #4 I JUST PICKED UP TO 2 LOOSFILL BAGS 2.8CF for 17$ a bag 4cf of course perilite 12$ and 50lbs. dolimite lime $5. i was gonna go 2 ff OF mixed with a 1 happyfrog soil and the perilite an lime and but that woulda cost me 80$. then if i went ff might as well all organic. so more nutes. 50$ for the trio. i might do that in future but i want to see how this works out ive heard its great stuff. im using technafloras whole line that was int the success kit, had great results. im gonna mix it 2:1 sunshine/perilite with a lil dolomite in the mix. should be enuff for all my plants with some left over.


great to have you here jeb, thanks for the support. let's see the sunshine mix, shine!


----------



## Drella (Dec 17, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey Drella, just stopping by to check out your grow.
> 
> Consider this...I have (2) two foot 8-bulb T5 units that I can run one at a time or both at once. Side by side, this allows me to have 'levels' inside my veg tent with taller plants/strains on one side and shorter ones on the other. This is very handy.
> 
> ...


thanks for the help and added support, dc! i've admire ur two t5 fixtures for some time, very smart. if ur like us, growing more than one strain, it's the only way to go. i can unlevel my fixture, but not as affective as urs.


----------



## Drella (Dec 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Sorry buddy, your just plain wrong..... I have 3 400W MH running in a 10x10 room pretty much side by side (as well as a 3 1/2 x 4 T5 CFL panel). Im not exhausting AT ALL, no heat problems at all, nope .... Indeed, the T5's are throwing off more heat than the 400W MH simply because less airflow is allowed around the bulb. The room is well insulated, double insulated actually....
> 
> I tested my 400W MH's... they each pull respectively 389-413 watts, steady 3.7 amps......
> 
> ...


i appreciate the feedback. i will say that after clones get their first dense growth, a metal halid would be adventageous for the continued dense growth. an experiment will be in order in the future. i never meant to start a MH/T5 fight, but some interesting points were brought up. all i know when i first started my friends advice was to get some 150wcfl's, boy am i glad i grabbed the t5's (thanks hydro store guy, you've been like yoda to me!)


----------



## Drella (Dec 18, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> i think ull be happy with the sunshine as well but this is my first round using it too. the FFOF worked but its better to have total control over ur soil once u understand NPK ratio and micro nutes etc.


this is true, it's also so fun using a new medium, that's soil less!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 18, 2009)

Plants are looking good Drella! I would maybe try putting the light at about 4" above the canopy if those are your T5's, I find that less of a distance is better for T5's. When you stick em under the 600w keep the lamp about 18" away and you should have good light penetration that way.

You might not need dolomite lime for Sunshine Mix, but let me tell ya for soil it's a godsend. Really helped keep my soil in check. The ratio is 1 cup of lime for every cubic foot of soil, FYI. I use it with my Happy Frog now, which BTW Happy Frog is way cheaper than Ocean Forest and I think it's better. Throw in just a little extra sprinkle of FF chunky perlite and you're in business!


----------



## Drella (Dec 18, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Plants are looking good Drella! I would maybe try putting the light at about 4" above the canopy if those are your T5's, I find that less of a distance is better for T5's. When you stick em under the 600w keep the lamp about 18" away and you should have good light penetration that way.
> 
> You might not need dolomite lime for Sunshine Mix, but let me tell ya for soil it's a godsend. Really helped keep my soil in check. The ratio is 1 cup of lime for every cubic foot of soil, FYI. I use it with my Happy Frog now, which BTW Happy Frog is way cheaper than Ocean Forest and I think it's better. Throw in just a little extra sprinkle of FF chunky perlite and you're in business!


yeah, i feel after the initial stretch after you transplant clones, they require deeper penetrating light. i've taken some new advice this time around, and it's exciting. within a week, if i notice way more stretching, then i'll move the light closer. just kinda experimenting right now, i have lees to lose. recently i got my job back, so not as stressed anymore. now for the "fun" part in growing!

good advice with the dolomite, but so far with this grow, i don't know if i'll ever grow in soil again. this grow is cool because i do have two in ffof soiled pots. one strain, two clones, are in two different kinds of medium. it'll be interesting to see the yield difference if any. thanks DC!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 19, 2009)

That's cool, it'll be interesting to see which clone performs better. Just try to keep all the other variables the same and note the differences along the way. Now you've got an experiment on the side too!


----------



## Rydub (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey bro was up! I usually keep my t5's 2 to 4 inches above the plants to keep strech down and to maximize photosynthisis . The t5's can be a millimeter away with out burn but the second a leave touches the bulb itself it will roast it. So you have to make sure to take in to account the leave movment (when the leafs stand vertical trying to gather light). But get the bulbs as close as you can.

Also are you still useing 24 hour light? I have noticed that i get alot of growth during the night time hours and it also keeps the plants healthier in my opinion. Plants are like any other thing that is alive they need time to rest. The healthier your plants are going into flower the more bud the will produce.

Things are looking good bro keep it up.


----------



## Drella (Dec 19, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> That's cool, it'll be interesting to see which clone performs better. Just try to keep all the other variables the same and note the differences along the way. Now you've got an experiment on the side too!


yeah im totally interested to see their differences! they all look totally different right now! interesting side note, ive noticed tiny white dots, that when you magnify still look like white dots. i was scared they were spider mites. but when you rub them they come off. just noticed yesterday my fingers smelled ridiculously danky after i did this. i think it was trichs on the plant. they were revegged from flower, or cut when in flower. but new growth is showing new trichs, funny. gonna keep an eye on her for sure!


----------



## Drella (Dec 19, 2009)

Rydub said:


> Hey bro was up! I usually keep my t5's 2 to 4 inches above the plants to keep strech down and to maximize photosynthisis . The t5's can be a millimeter away with out burn but the second a leave touches the bulb itself it will roast it. So you have to make sure to take in to account the leave movment (when the leafs stand vertical trying to gather light). But get the bulbs as close as you can.
> 
> Also are you still useing 24 hour light? I have noticed that i get alot of growth during the night time hours and it also keeps the plants healthier in my opinion. Plants are like any other thing that is alive they need time to rest. The healthier your plants are going into flower the more bud the will produce.
> 
> Things are looking good bro keep it up.


yeah dude this new 24/0 veg ive been using is crazy. the leaves never droop before sleep, because they never sleep. im constantly seeing new growth. but in retrospec, i don't see the ridiculous difference. meaning, last time i used 16/8, and this time i don't see the extra 8hrs of growth every day. don't get me wrong, they're growing, but not crazily. i like you're theory on how they need to rest, but is it too late to throw them in 16/8? i was just so scared that i stressed my plants out the first time around, so i didn't want to give them any dark this time. i will say that there is no stress evident in this grow. and i know i have seen people use 24/0. i gues what im saying is if i knew for sure that 24/0 would give me way less yield, or less quality, then i would change back.


----------



## Rydub (Dec 19, 2009)

Drella said:


> yeah dude this new 24/0 veg ive been using is crazy. the leaves never droop before sleep, because they never sleep. im constantly seeing new growth. but in retrospec, i don't see the ridiculous difference. meaning, last time i used 16/8, and this time i don't see the extra 8hrs of growth every day. don't get me wrong, they're growing, but not crazily. i like you're theory on how they need to rest, but is it too late to throw them in 16/8? i was just so scared that i stressed my plants out the first time around, so i didn't want to give them any dark this time. i will say that there is no stress evident in this grow. and i know i have seen people use 24/0. i gues what im saying is if i knew for sure that 24/0 would give me way less yield, or less quality, then i would change back.


 
i wouldnt worry about stressing them out while you are in veg you can recover from just about anything while there still vegging. Its only in flowering when you only have one good shot at it. I use 18/6 in veg but you can go 20/4 or 24 like your useing. Im interested to see how the the 24 hour light works out. my therory is probally wrong about resting. Ive seen other people do it also with no apparent side affects. i say keep with it and see what happens. I bet they will be just fine.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 20, 2009)

16/8? idk if u wanna do that bro. anything under 18 is pushin chancin flower. 16 mite b ok but 14 def would push to flower.
i run my T5s on 24/7 when i take clones and when i transplant my clones. i like to push them fast cu zi hate waiting to veg. in theory plants need "rest" and roots supposedly grow faster durin the nite cycle. i cant really tell u wats best but sum perfer to veg when using HID lamps to save money on elect and bulbs last a lil longer. but id rather crop out a few days earlier in a total 3month cycle if it means havin the light on longer. just my opinion.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 20, 2009)

What do you mean leaves never droop before sleep?

They shouldn't be drooping at anytime, something 
must be happening in order to cause this...

A 24/0 schedule can be utilized, but it definitely
doesn't cut your chances on hermieing, it is
much more stressful for a plant under the 24/0.

With this schedule the plant is unable to perform 
its very important task of cellular respiration, which only
happens in the dark period. This is when the plant converts
all of it's biochemical energy it has produced throughout the
day in to Adenosine Triphosphate or ATP, a crucial role in
photosynthesis. 

I'm not going to tell you, you must change to 18/6 because
people are successful with 24/0, but it definitely does not
make better flowering results.

Maybe the temps drop rapidly and and quite a bit, and/or your
humidity jumps during the off cycle causing this droop in your plant.

But it isn't the darkness itself.


----------



## Drella (Dec 20, 2009)

Rydub said:


> i wouldnt worry about stressing them out while you are in veg you can recover from just about anything while there still vegging. Its only in flowering when you only have one good shot at it. I use 18/6 in veg but you can go 20/4 or 24 like your useing. Im interested to see how the the 24 hour light works out. my therory is probally wrong about resting. Ive seen other people do it also with no apparent side affects. i say keep with it and see what happens. I bet they will be just fine.


you're right man, i did 18/6 last time, and it worked out great. im so paranoid this time around, so im gonna 24/0 the whole veg. i feel once i 12/12 em they'll immediately start flower! also there will be 4 different strains. i don't know about you guys, but im super excited to see their differences!


----------



## Drella (Dec 20, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> 16/8? idk if u wanna do that bro. anything under 18 is pushin chancin flower. 16 mite b ok but 14 def would push to flower.
> i run my T5s on 24/7 when i take clones and when i transplant my clones. i like to push them fast cu zi hate waiting to veg. in theory plants need "rest" and roots supposedly grow faster durin the nite cycle. i cant really tell u wats best but sum perfer to veg when using HID lamps to save money on elect and bulbs last a lil longer. but id rather crop out a few days earlier in a total 3month cycle if it means havin the light on longer. just my opinion.


fuck man, i was probably stoned when i wrote that, i meant 18/6. but for now i'm with the 24/0, i wanna see how they turn out with 24/0 the entire veg.


----------



## Drella (Dec 20, 2009)

Shrubs First said:


> What do you mean leaves never droop before sleep?
> 
> They shouldn't be drooping at anytime, something
> must be happening in order to cause this...
> ...


shrubs, always coming through with the awesome advice! totally makes sense. i meant when i 18/6 on my last veg they would droop an hour before lights out, like they knew they were about to go to sleep. you kinda got me scared now! the fact is in my grows i know there is a lot of advice out there, everyone's is different. i went with 24/0 this time because it was something totally different than what i did last time, but something people use that works! it might have been a dumb choice, but i want to stick by it, till the end of veg. i feel if everything goes good this time around, i will go back to 18/6 next time. Simply for the fact that i don't see more growth with the extra 6 hours of light a day. i hope im not f-ing up the roots by not letting them sleep, but man, from soil up they look great! thanks for the help shrubs!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 21, 2009)

You can run 24/0, 20/4, 18/6, and probably 16/8 without the plants going into flower. You risk them going into flower at 14 hrs or less of light each day.

I don't think any schedule really stresses the plants any more than the rest as long as you stick to it, but inconsistency in the amount of daylight that your plants receive can make them hermie. Shrubs sounds like he def knows what he's talking about, so I would take his advice on having at least some amount of darkness in your regimen next time around. I run 18/6 to keep the electric bill down, but I have of course heard that this is better for the plants than 24/0.

In the long run, I would suggest that you assess your goals and run your lighting schedule accordingly. If you want to flip your plants as fast as possible and turn-around is a top priority, then run 24/0 and they will grow bigger and quicker in veg which will allow you to throw them into flower quicker. If you have a little more time to play with and speed through veg isn't as much of an issue then run 18/6 maybe. It's really just all about how long you want the plants to take to reach a pre-determined goal of size before you flip them into flower. Whatever you decide just stick to it.

And if your leaves are drooping an hour before 'sunset' the first thing that comes to my mind is that they probably need to be watered. Plants use the moisture in their substrate to pump sugars and other chemicals up the stalk and to the leaves/buds while they are photosynthesizing. The water will disappear much more quickly when the lights are on. Also, with the lights and fans on there is less humidity and the environment is much drier which equates to your substrate drying out even quicker as well. Drooping leaves with no other sign of damage usually just means they need to be watered.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

Drella said:


> fuck man, i was probably stoned when i wrote that, i meant 18/6. but for now i'm with the 24/0, i wanna see how they turn out with 24/0 the entire veg.


-you're right man, i did 18/6 last time, and it worked out great. im so paranoid this time around, so im gonna 24/0 the whole veg. i feel once i 12/12 em they'll immediately start flower! also there will be 4 different strains. i don't know about you guys, but im super excited to see their differences!



---haha i figured u were faded. i thought it was me that was too high readin and had to reread it a couple times before i called u out on it haha. no offense just makin sure were on the same page thats all. 

but ya everyones gona have info thats correct about runnin veg for 24/0 and 18/6. i do agree that ruinning a HID lamp is better 18/6 cuz it saves power and allows cool down etc. i also agree and the manager at the collective im friends with whos done 4 years of vending and more years of cultivation said he likes doin 24/0 the whole veg time til he flips to flower and will sumtiems go 72 hours darkness before 12/12 comes on. this helps induce flwoering faster in theory. i have no facts to bak it up just wat he told me works for him. makes sense in a way he said in the dark time hell actually see lil pistils startin up and when the lights come on the plants are ready to kik off flower faster.

but do wat ure doin bro experiment with ur strain and setup see wat works best for u and ur room. mostly everyone on here knows what theyre talkin bout and done shit that works.


----------



## Drella (Dec 22, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> You can run 24/0, 20/4, 18/6, and probably 16/8 without the plants going into flower. You risk them going into flower at 14 hrs or less of light each day.
> 
> I don't think any schedule really stresses the plants any more than the rest as long as you stick to it, but inconsistency in the amount of daylight that your plants receive can make them hermie. Shrubs sounds like he def knows what he's talking about, so I would take his advice on having at least some amount of darkness in your regimen next time around. I run 18/6 to keep the electric bill down, but I have of course heard that this is better for the plants than 24/0.
> 
> ...


thanks dc, love the new avatar! youre right about shrubs, he's very well read on the green. it got me how he said they need the dark during veg for photosynthesis. it's true, nowhere in nature is there 24/0 naturally! 
it's also wierd because i thought my plants were super happy the first time around, not dry. when the light would kick up, so would they. i have also heard of a lot of people speak of this "phenomenan" droop before lights out. all i know is they're not doing that at all this time, they look like they're on steroids!


----------



## Drella (Dec 22, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> -you're right man, i did 18/6 last time, and it worked out great. im so paranoid this time around, so im gonna 24/0 the whole veg. i feel once i 12/12 em they'll immediately start flower! also there will be 4 different strains. i don't know about you guys, but im super excited to see their differences!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i've heard of that 72hr dark before you throw them in bloom, thinking about doing that too.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 22, 2009)

Drella said:


> yeah i've heard of that 72hr dark before you throw them in bloom, thinking about doing that too.


I think you would be better off starting the plants on bloom nutes for a few days before switching to flower. I think that the bloom nutes and bloom light schedule would work much better than 72 hours in darkness. I would think you would get a lot of stretch and a little bit of stress as well


----------



## Drella (Dec 22, 2009)

been real busy lately, finally got my job back, weird how things happen! so im not gonna loose my house, and now this grows gonna get real fun, why don't you join me? plants in the back bounced back from fimm, bushed out like the 70's! i foliar feed them twice a day with full strength superthrive and veg nutes, don't know if this helps, but man they look nice! last pic of pre flowers, yeah guys, i couldn't be happier.

need your guys thoughts on when to throw in flower, weight is not a huge issue now, or time. but i don't want complications either, just as smooth a first harvest as i can handle!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

Drella said:


> been real busy lately, finally got my job back, weird how things happen! so im not gonna loose my house, and now this grows gonna get real fun, why don't you join me? plants in the back bounced back from fimm, bushed out like the 70's! i foliar feed them twice a day with full strength superthrive and veg nutes, don't know if this helps, but man they look nice! last pic of pre flowers, yeah guys, i couldn't be happier.
> 
> need your guys thoughts on when to throw in flower, weight is not a huge issue now, or time. but i don't want complications either, just as smooth a first harvest as i can handle!



glad to hear brotha! good news. havin extra funds is always a good thing. i suppose keepin ur pad doesnt hurt either 

anyways glad u can relax and just have a fun grow too. how many internodes were there before u FIMed? im thinkin bout tryin the pinch method this round


----------



## Drella (Dec 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I think you would be better off starting the plants on bloom nutes for a few days before switching to flower. I think that the bloom nutes and bloom light schedule would work much better than 72 hours in darkness. I would think you would get a lot of stretch and a little bit of stress as well


you are the man tom, great advice. dark, or less brilliance of light=stretch=stress. great advice, just what i needed, thanks man!


----------



## Drella (Dec 22, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> glad to hear brotha! good news. havin extra funds is always a good thing. i suppose keepin ur pad doesnt hurt either
> 
> anyways glad u can relax and just have a fun grow too. how many internodes were there before u FIMed? im thinkin bout tryin the pinch method this round


they were all diffent, but all 6'' from bottom growth. i have indica, indica/sativa blend, and sativa clones. but i fimmed them, because the thought of a super heavy main cola, is not super appealing. i like the thought of a bush. i got over my height fear, because i know i can tie the tall colas down if i have to. the scog idea just seemed to constructive and intense for my first time. thanks for the well wishes, so im buying the beers when we celebrate my harvest/your room getting functional and smelly!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

Drella said:


> they were all diffent, but all 6'' from bottom growth. i have indica, indica/sativa blend, and sativa clones. but i fimmed them, because the thought of a super heavy main cola, is not super appealing. i like the thought of a bush. i got over my height fear, because i know i can tie the tall colas down if i have to. the scog idea just seemed to constructive and intense for my first time. thanks for the well wishes, so im buying the beers when we celebrate my harvest/your room getting functional and smelly!



haha ya im down! but ya im over heighth now. did huge grow outdoors and weakass popcorn buds from middle down. waste of space and nutes... but indoor a lil diff but ya focus on multple colas


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey those were all clones right? They all look good but what's up with the one little one on the far right that looks like a seedling? It looks like it's having a harder time than the rest...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 23, 2009)

How's it going Drella? I too was considering 24 hours of dark or more, but decided it's just not worth it. Either way it takes time to switch from veg to bloom and I've yet to see anything that actually proves extra dark makes them flower faster. I just switched it one night and within a week most of the plants were in flower. My early girl already put on some bud in the first week alone. Anyhow I'd skip the extra darkness but I think you came to that conclusion.

Are you going to lolipop? I choose not to on my first grow, but I am seriously considering doing Scrog with female clones. If I do scrog, I know I will need to prune everything off below the screen. How are your feelings about scrog, gonna give it a whirl next round?

Can't wait to see your girls in flower!


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya im down! but ya im over heighth now. did huge grow outdoors and weakass popcorn buds from middle down. waste of space and nutes... but indoor a lil diff but ya focus on multple colas


for sure, im sure you'll refine your skills indoor. get your nute recipe down, there'll be some things you add, and lessen. but super exciting.


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey those were all clones right? They all look good but what's up with the one little one on the far right that looks like a seedling? It looks like it's having a harder time than the rest...


thanks dc! yeah the ones in the front weren't rooted when i first got em. so i feel pretty confident growing now. i recooped them, enough to get a strong root system started. when i transplante them, super thick fuzzy white roots. just a couple of weeks behind the rest. but great to keep thinks perpetual. i plan on throwing the four big ones in flower within a week maybe, after taking clones off of them. the other four might end up becoming mothers, i might turn one or two sog, (throw them in flower in a week or two) i just want to fill the bloom room out. four plants might not fill out the room all the way, so i might throw some littler ones in there for some sog on the side? any comments?


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> How's it going Drella? I too was considering 24 hours of dark or more, but decided it's just not worth it. Either way it takes time to switch from veg to bloom and I've yet to see anything that actually proves extra dark makes them flower faster. I just switched it one night and within a week most of the plants were in flower. My early girl already put on some bud in the first week alone. Anyhow I'd skip the extra darkness but I think you came to that conclusion.
> 
> Are you going to lolipop? I choose not to on my first grow, but I am seriously considering doing Scrog with female clones. If I do scrog, I know I will need to prune everything off below the screen. How are your feelings about scrog, gonna give it a whirl next round?
> 
> Can't wait to see your girls in flower!


SG15, i take everything you say to heart. i research a lot, but it always seems like you did your homework, always good advice! yeah, im gonna skip the dark before flower thing.

im for sure gonna lollypop before flower, gonna make some clones with the bottom cuttings. to be honest if i get more than an oz a plant this time around, i might not consider the scrog. i know it sounds lazy, but i do soil because of the low maintenance. don't get me wrong, i love spending time with my ladies, but i also love their low maintenance. i would consider sog though, shubs first has an awesome soiless sog grow goimg on right now, dude it's all nug, no stretch, and low height.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 23, 2009)

Drella said:


> thanks dc! yeah the ones in the front weren't rooted when i first got em. so i feel pretty confident growing now. i recooped them, enough to get a strong root system started. when i transplante them, super thick fuzzy white roots. just a couple of weeks behind the rest. but great to keep thinks perpetual. i plan on throwing the four big ones in flower within a week maybe, after taking clones off of them. the other four might end up becoming mothers, i might turn one or two sog, (throw them in flower in a week or two) i just want to fill the bloom room out. four plants might not fill out the room all the way, so i might throw some littler ones in there for some sog on the side? any comments?


The worst part about growing perpetually (IMO) is the always uneven canopy. I guess you could put the younger ones up on some sort of adjustable stand and keep dropping it down as they stretch, but it's just a pain in the ass if you ask me. My buddy grows perpetually and his canopy is all over the place.

If it were me I would just keep em in veg until the front ones look about like the ones in the rear, topping the taller ones when necessary to keep them about the same height as the shorter ones, and then take your cuts off the bottom of the younger ones and the tops of the older ones, then flower em all at the same time SOG style with an even canopy. Grow your clones slowly and they'll be about the perfect height to flip by the time your ones in flower are finishing up. I always recommend waiting until your plants' secondary growth has secondary growth to flower. That way you'll be sure to have plenty of bud sites to fill up with nugs. It's really all about producing 'bud sites' before you flip em into flower. When you switch to flower the plant basically stops producing bud sites (since it's not growing vegetatively anymore) and instead starts producing calyxes at its existing bud sites. So you have to go into flower with the amount of bud sites that you want, so that they fill up with the amount of bud that you want. Savvy?


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

excellent advice d.c.! you push the even canopy harder than anyone, and it makes sense! im so antsy to get my first harvest down, i know what will eventually happen, this harvest will have an uneven canopy, but after my first harvest, ill defn keep it even. can't blame a guy for just wanting to see for himself what all the hype's about!


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

wft! new growths have been coming out with tiny white dots on top and bottom since the beginning. it hasn't spread to any other plants. what is it. the leaves grow funky, all leaves congregate to the middle or the leaf. kinda crinkly. kinda bumpy leaves. this is a different strain than the rest, and it was totally revegged.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Doesn't look like thrips
It could be spider mites maybe, do you see any webbing?
Do you have a microscope so that you can look closer to see if there is any bugs/larvae?


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah no webbing, maybe larvae. they don't move, yu can brush them off. tom, did you post a like, i cant click on anything, thanks for the response brother. not too worried, just dont want it to spread if it's bad.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Drella said:


> tom, did you post a like, i cant click on anything, thanks for the response brother. not too worried, just dont want it to spread if it's bad.


Huh...? I may be high but that doesn't make sense haha
You talking about the picture I just posted?


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry man the pic on my comp is








of a cartoon shroom for some website, sorry if im mistaken. mites are just a new thing to me!


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry man, it takes me to a little pic that says shroomery.org.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hmm that is real weird never had that happen before, I'll remove the link


----------



## Drella (Dec 23, 2009)

either way thanks! gonna isolate it tomarrow, got two extra 2' t5's. i need to get "pest killin" down anyways. thank you everyone for continued help and support. happy holidays if i can't make it back till then!


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 24, 2009)

uh oh am i reading right? possible mights? neem oil brother, mix in luke warm water and spray the under side of leaves when light is off


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm probably wrong, but I don't think that looks like mites...I'm thinking powdery mildew? If it's mites then you should be able to see a real thin webbing in between the leaf fingers right where they grow out of the petiole. You should also basically be able to see them move very slowly across the leaves.

If it's mites then yes get neem oil, mix with warm water, and add 1 teaspoon of mild dish detergent to help the mixture stick to the leaves. Spray everywhere, especially under the leaves.

But check this out first...

"
*Recognizing Powdery Mildew*


It appears in several ways. The most common is a gray-white powdery dusting on the leaf surfaces. The actual color ranges from a white to brownish-white (almost a tan color) and there are few other problems that appear to be similar in the garden. If you see this dusting, it is almost 100% sure you have powdery mildew. 

The real tipoff to this problem is when your young leaves start to curl and twist as they develop and do not fully unfurl. Roses twist the entire new shoot. Other plants simply twist the leaves. 

Older leaves are pretty much immune to this twisting and usually don&#8217;t show any other signs other than a dusting or small spots where the outbreak is severe. They will also brown off once the mildew has developed." *
*​*
There are different sprays for powdery mildew...*
"
Sulphur sprays are quite effective at stopping the spread of powdery mildew. Remember that they do knock out beneficial soil fungi as well so do only spray to runoff. You can find sulphur in almost any garden shop. 

Sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) is recommended by many gardeners and when it is mixed at the rate of between 2 and 10 g per litre of water (add a small dash of liquid soap as a wetting agent). (1 teaspoon to a quart of water) I&#8217;ve seen research that up to 20g / litre of water has worked well with no burning. 

And to just to make your day, it has also been reported (I&#8217;ve never used this myself) that urine when diluted at 1 part urine to 4 parts water is an effective powdery mildew control. There&#8217;s another reason to take a seventh inning stretch. 

Milk is another very effective spray for powdery mildew. Mix the milk at a ratio of one part of milk to nine parts of water and spray weekly. Do NOT go higher than 3 milk to 9 water or you&#8217;ll attract other fungus problems that want to feed on the milk. Skim milk works well as it contains no fat to turn rancid (and attract other problems that like the smell of rotting fats.) 

There are also products on the garden center shelves featuring jojoba oil and neem oil. I can&#8217;t speak to these but some gardeners swear by their effectivness for controlling powdery mildew."


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 24, 2009)

There is a leaf w/ powdery mildew...
If he has it than it must have started minutes before taking the pics haha that shit usually spreads pretty quick


----------



## Drella (Dec 24, 2009)

chrisg420 said:


> uh oh am i reading right? possible mights? neem oil brother, mix in luke warm water and spray the under side of leaves when light is off


the only thing is, i heard plants don't like neem oil. the hydro shop guy said avoid neem oil, try a more natural approach first. don't get me wrong, if isolate her, and the pods hatch, neem oil time for sure!


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 24, 2009)

Neem oil is organic, I don't know many other natural cures besides that haha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 24, 2009)

not pests or PM...

you revegged the plant...... degraded trichs 

This is Your picture.....


----------



## Drella (Dec 24, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I don't think that looks like mites...I'm thinking powdery mildew? If it's mites then you should be able to see a real thin webbing in between the leaf fingers right where they grow out of the petiole. You should also basically be able to see them move very slowly across the leaves.
> 
> If it's mites then yes get neem oil, mix with warm water, and add 1 teaspoon of mild dish detergent to help the mixture stick to the leaves. Spray everywhere, especially under the leaves.
> 
> ...


thanks dc, defn helpful, many ways to go by it. i guess im gonna isolate her and see if it gets worse first. the white dots have been there since the beginning. ill keep you guys posted. but there is new growth, no leaves dying off yet. great advice man!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 24, 2009)

Drella said:


> thanks dc, defn helpful, many ways to go by it. i guess im gonna isolate her and see if it gets worse first. *the white dots have been there since the beginning*. ill keep you guys posted. but there is new growth, no leaves dying off yet. great advice man!



just keepin it real.......


----------



## Drella (Dec 24, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> There is a leaf w/ powdery mildew...
> If he has it than it must have started minutes before taking the pics haha that shit usually spreads pretty quick


great pic tom, yeah it hasn't congregated and concentrated like that yet. it feels like it's what i got though. too late to buy stuff now, xmas eve and all. thanks for the help, hope santa dumps an extra kiefy nug in all your guys stalkings this christmas. ill defn have to hit up the hydro store on tues for the neem oil.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 24, 2009)

Drella said:


> thanks dc, defn helpful, many ways to go by it. i guess im gonna isolate her and see if it gets worse first. *the white dots have been there since the beginning*. ill keep you guys posted. but there is new growth, no leaves dying off yet. great advice man!





theloadeddragon said:


> *not pests or PM...
> 
> you revegged the plant...... degraded trichs
> 
> This is Your picture.....*





theloadeddragon said:


> just keepin it real.......


not sure you saw this......


----------



## Drella (Dec 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> just keepin it real.......


THE LOADED DRAGOOOOOON! you are the product of someone who reeeeally wants to know their shit. that's what im talking about man! i was thinking they were trichs, and this would explain it's slowed, but steady growth. if it was mildew then it would've spread by now maybe? week 3 and all. 

plus over all, these clones came from a very trusted source. this is from the guy that told me to always treat my clones in immunox plus, (you dip the clone in this solution before you transplant it, find it at lowes, or home depot! prevents mites and pm), so it would be weird if mites or mildew showed up in these. 

the facts are i went through a veg in this closet before, no mites or pm. this doesn't mean of course that the closet is mite/pm proof. but LD, what your saying makes sense. thanks everyone, defn putting me in a giving holiday mood!


----------



## Drella (Dec 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> not sure you saw this......


oh and i did see it, thanks brother. i knew that traditionally revegged clones take longer to grow, but i didn't know they wiil show degraded trichs on new growth. makes sense, because on a couple of other clones, they also already came with preflowers, and now are growing new preflower sites! you burn, i mean, learn something new every day!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 24, 2009)

I have revegged plenty of plants.... always fun to watch the leaves grow, the trichs being spread farther apart, their heads fall off, the bases remain intact for quite some time, and for up to about a month after the revegetative period being re initiated, trichs will still be partialy produced, but will never reach maturity. PM relies on climatic conditions to sustain itself, and once sustained (in a matter of hours) it will spread Extremely quickly, provided the climatic conditions remain supportive.

For example, PM typically starts during lights out, approximately 2-2 1/2 hr after lights out, in moderate temps, and with higher RH % (55-75% for example) and with low air flow (always keepin those fans on at night  ), it will establish itself by the time lights are on, and harbor its own climate to spread itself as far as possible (this is when you can battle it, at the onset) after a couple of days unnoticed, it will reek havoc on your garden (provided those same climatic conditions apply). 

Preventative measures always pay in this world.


----------



## Drella (Dec 24, 2009)

loaded, with some even more great advice, these ladies are in a 24/0, so no dark time. another thing i pride myself in is my air circ. good exhaust is more important than intake. both of mine are good. the main stalks are strong, my ladies are fighters! thanks loaded, you could almost right a book with all of the knowledge you guys throw my way, i really appreciate it. i haven't hit these trials yet, but man am i prepaired!


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 25, 2009)

great thread lotta good info!!! clones look great . they sell neem oil at home depot &loews might b cheaper if u need it .


----------



## Drella (Dec 25, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> great thread lotta good info!!! clones look great . they sell neem oil at home depot &loews might b cheaper if u need it .


thanks man, i know i've been blessed with all of this support. the indoor love is very apparent on this site. hope everyones having an amazing holiday season. i just got like $400 worth of presents from my parents, i had lost my job two months ago. but i got rehired in a different company, making more. gonna keep my house now, this is a very good year after all!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 26, 2009)

Drella said:


> thanks man, i know i've been blessed with all of this support. the indoor love is very apparent on this site. hope everyones having an amazing holiday season. i just got like $400 worth of presents from my parents, i had lost my job two months ago. but i got rehired in a different company, making more. gonna keep my house now, this is a very good year after all!


Good to hear things worked out, and for the better! It's a Festivus miracle!


----------



## Drella (Dec 26, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Good to hear things worked out, and for the better! It's a Festivus miracle!


yeah it for sure did work out. thanks dc!


----------



## chrisg420 (Dec 26, 2009)

good news man


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 26, 2009)

Drella said:


> thanks man, i know i've been blessed with all of this support. the indoor love is very apparent on this site. hope everyones having an amazing holiday season. i just got like $400 worth of presents from my parents, i had lost my job two months ago. but i got rehired in a different company, making more. gonna keep my house now, this is a very good year after all!


 
glad things 2 hear things r getting better!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 27, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> glad things 2 hear things r getting better!!


thanks man, yeah going to throw in 12/12 in like a week. probably gonna cut some clones in the next day or two!


----------



## Drella (Dec 27, 2009)

chrisg420 said:


> good news man


yeah for sure, defn would be in a diff mood if i didn;t have a job right now, with a morgage! good luck out there guys!


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 27, 2009)

sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 27, 2009)

everything looking good, no yellow leaves, ladies looking perky and happy. the tallest sativa plant is 16", i topped her again yesterday. probably gonna throw them into bloom room within the next 5 days. which would make this veg 30 days. i think the reason for this veg not being faster is my nutes. when i put full strength nutes, (i use botanicare pro grow, for veg), which is 2 tblsp, my water ph reading is 5.0-4.0. i never bought ph up because the hydro store guy said i would never use it. so i've been adding more tap water to get the water up to 6.5-6.0. this defeats the whole purpose because it then changes my water to like 3/4strength nutes. hydro store opens on tues, ill pick up ph up then. the thing is the plants show no signs of nute def, no yellowing of leaves, but they don't grow as fast as i think 24/0 should. i also know with 24/0 you should be feeding more nutes, because they're getting more light.
any opinions are welcome.

im gonna take some cuttings off of the bottom of the plants within the next day or two, this time i'm gonna use some soiless plugs, as well as some rockwool cubes. let's see which one goes better! The first two pics are of the veg room. Im planning on throwing six in the bloom room, four in the back, and two from the front. i know this will give me an uneven canopy my first time, which will be a pain. My plan is with the next cuttings to top as necessary to keep the canopy even. next two pics are of a indica, and a sativa plant. we'll see which one comes out better. and the last two pics are of the soiless plugs i'm gonna use.


question, do you soak the soiless plugs in nuted 5.5 water, just like rockwool cubes, before cloning? it didn't come with any instructions?

last pic is or the revegged clone, looking like the akward step child. im not gonna even think of throwing this one in bloom till she gets mature leaves, don't wanna chance hermie. she's real healthy though, i can't get over those funny revegged leaves!


----------



## Rydub (Dec 28, 2009)

they look good for 25 days. good growth rate! keep it up bro!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 28, 2009)

Drella, why are your leaves always wet? Are you foliar-feeding? If you're feeding liquid nutes through the soil you shouldn't spray the leaves with anything. And also I wouldn't say that a plant on 24/0 needs more nutes than one at 18/6. I _would_ say that it would require more water, and if that water contains more of the proper levels of the proper nutes, then that's OK.

*"i never bought ph up because the hydro store guy said i would never use it."

*WOW, sounds like you either got 'the New guy' or you need to find a different shop! That's the FIRST thing you're going to need after buying any type of nutes!

And yes, you do soak the plugs just to re-hydrate and soften them. But you soak them in distilled water that has been Ph'd to the acceptable 'soil' range, which is 6.3 - 6.8. I usually aim for 6.6 all the time and it's never let me down yet. I use rapid rooter plugs too.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

plants look great green and no burn!!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 28, 2009)

Rydub said:


> they look good for 25 days. good growth rate! keep it up bro!


thanks rydub, feels good coming from you!


----------



## Drella (Dec 28, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> plants look great green and no burn!!!!


yeah, i've been taking notes from my vet friend DC, listen to the plants. nomatter all the different opinions there are out there, the most important are your ladies, they will let you know what they want. to be honest, this grow, the leaves haven't drooped one bit, or discolored. i have five different strains, one gimpy reveg, to mediums, i use color pool ph for christ sake! and the ladies are still happy. 



the crappy thing is that i'm gonna have to move the veg closet into the garage, i feel to sketchy when people come over. i know my setup is totally legit, but still don't want to break the # 1 rule in growing. 

within the next week my dad is donating a single cab pickup to me, and i'm gonna buy a bunch of plywood and insulation. i'm gonna build a veg closet, in insulated box form, in my garage. it's gonna have similar dimensions to my closet now, but in box form. so suggestions for intake and outake fans would be great. my veg closet nows in an extra room, but by confining it to a box, i will have to worry more about insulation, and air movement.


----------



## Drella (Dec 28, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Drella, why are your leaves always wet? Are you foliar-feeding? If you're feeding liquid nutes through the soil you shouldn't spray the leaves with anything. And also I wouldn't say that a plant on 24/0 needs more nutes than one at 18/6. I _would_ say that it would require more water, and if that water contains more of the proper levels of the proper nutes, then that's OK.
> 
> *"i never bought ph up because the hydro store guy said i would never use it."
> 
> ...


thanks for the feedback dc, really clears things up for me. yeah i been foliar feeding once or twice a day. like i said, by not nuting full strength in my water feedings, i've been supplimenting by foliar spraying, no ill effects as of yet. this will stop by the time i get some ph up. (weird because the hydro store guy is a 30yr vet, old school guys got some weird advice sometimes! he said just add tap water for ph up, well by the time i do that i add another 2gal to the mix!)

as for the cutting, going to do so in 20mins, pics up soon. the plugs are still moist, so i'm just going to cut, dip, and place in plugs. i will then spray the plugs with ph'd water enriched with superthrive, keeping the plugs moist and the humid dome on.


----------



## Drella (Dec 28, 2009)

cuttings from the bottom of the four plants that i plan to throw into bloom within a week. got 15 cuttings, 6 alone from the amazing bush. im using rapid rooters this time. i didn't soak them, i just sprayed them with 6.5ph water, nuted with weak dose of superthrive. i didn't soak them because the first cloning took a month to root, i think this is because the rock wool was soaked, not damp. i also added a heating pad this time. let's see what happens!


----------



## Rydub (Dec 28, 2009)

Hell ya! looks like its about time to put some bud on these ladys! All the plants seem to have good structure, it looks like they should be able to hold weight well. And looks like they should have some serrious buding sites. Alls well in the land of green.


----------



## Drella (Dec 28, 2009)

Rydub said:


> Hell ya! looks like its about time to put some bud on these ladys! All the plants seem to have good structure, it looks like they should be able to hold weight well. And looks like they should have some serrious buding sites. Alls well in the land of green.


dude, your making me feel great coming into my first bloom! yeah the main stalk i hearty party! i like that they all look totally different, im totally stoked!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 29, 2009)

The grow bible suggests 24 hours increases male/hermie chances. As does lack of n, light and other factors. Females have the highest resource requirements I suppose. I considered 24 for my mothers but decided on 20/4 instead. Guess I favor the more natural way over slightly quicker growth. How are the girls doin, bloom time soon?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> The grow bible suggests 24 hours increases male/hermie chances. As does lack of n, light and other factors. Females have the highest resource requirements I suppose. I considered 24 for my mothers but decided on 20/4 instead. Guess I favor the more natural way over slightly quicker growth. How are the girls doin, bloom time soon?


I think your off there......


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 29, 2009)

Drella said:


> cuttings from the bottom of the four plants that i plan to throw into bloom within a week. got 15 cuttings, 6 alone from the amazing bush. im using rapid rooters this time. i didn't soak them, i just sprayed them with 6.5ph water, nuted with weak dose of superthrive. i didn't soak them because the first cloning took a month to root, i think this is because the rock wool was soaked, not damp. i also added a heating pad this time. let's see what happens!


Looking good Drella. Next time if you want to soak the plugs but you don't want them to be water-logged, just do like I do. Soak them for about 10 mins and roll them around in the water, and then when you're ready to use one just take it out of the water and give it a gentle squeeze to remove the excess water. This will leave it damp, but not dripping wet. If you squeeze out more than you wanted to, just dip it back in the water again and squeeze it gently until you get the right amount in it. You'll figure it out.

Remember - no nutes for clones until they're really rooted well, and seedlings don't get nutes until about the 4th node and then you start out really light and work your way up.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

I only give my rooted cuttings Thrive Alive B1 after they have developed roots, once they start drawing N from leaves  and only once before transplant into soil..... its because I wait till there are quite a lot of roots coming out of the cubes before I put them into soil  (7-10 shoots out each side, and dense root development on the bottom of the cube)..... then they don't get any nutes at all until they start needing them (3-7 nodes depending), and slow build from there  

rather than squeezing rock wool cubes, it is better to shake access water out until none comes out when shaken vigorously, and even then letting it sit on a dry surface for about 20 min before using  ..... and presoaking rock wool is a necessity to balance the ph


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I only give my rooted cuttings Thrive Alive B1 after they have developed roots, once they start drawing N from leaves  and only once before transplant into soil..... its because I wait till there are quite a lot of roots coming out of the cubes before I put them into soil  (7-10 shoots out each side, and dense root development on the bottom of the cube)..... then they don't get any nutes at all until they start needing them (3-7 nodes depending), and slow build from there
> 
> rather than squeezing rock wool cubes, it is better to shake access water out until none comes out when shaken vigorously, and even then letting it sit on a dry surface for about 20 min before using  ..... and presoaking rock wool is a necessity to balance the ph


Yeah, but we're talking about using Rapid Rooters dude...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

I was responding to his post about using rock wool cubes, and how long it took for the cuttings to root, regarding the methods he used 

rapid rooters are different, I don't use them, so I couldn't say about using them at all. I was pointing out the difference in practice though, so they didn't mesh together in a persons conceptual understanding of the practices of both , and they can note more easily the differences between using the two.

Edit: I am under the impression that using Thrive Alive during the cutting to clone process originated with me..... as I never noticed anyone doing it before myself, and have noticed the use of it quite a bit since then. I came up with the idea on my own the more I cloned, and it worked well. I am sure some other people have come up with it on their own as well. Having practiced it for almost two and a half years now, I feel comfortable making these claims.


----------



## Drella (Dec 29, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> The grow bible suggests 24 hours increases male/hermie chances. As does lack of n, light and other factors. Females have the highest resource requirements I suppose. I considered 24 for my mothers but decided on 20/4 instead. Guess I favor the more natural way over slightly quicker growth. How are the girls doin, bloom time soon?


yeah man, the ladies are within days of the bloom room, im super stoked. i just wanna wait till their new growths get a little more mature, and till the clones bounce back from shock. i know they say 24/0 increases stress to the plant, i think that's where you're getting the hermie association. but in this case i did 24/0 veg to reduce the risk of hermie. i run a veg/clone/mother closet. and i run the clones 24/0. last time my veg was 16/8. i just wanna keep the lighting uniform, and know my t5's are pretty energy efficient. i never noticed any strain, stunting, yellowing, drooping, of any headaches this grow. every clone is showing preflowers. i have five different strains, and they are all healthy, even after topping them all. i don't think that my grow is the best, but i do have a really great feeling about it. i love the 24/0 debates though, i will say it's working for me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 29, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Looking good Drella. Next time if you want to soak the plugs but you don't want them to be water-logged, just do like I do. Soak them for about 10 mins and roll them around in the water, and then when you're ready to use one just take it out of the water and give it a gentle squeeze to remove the excess water. This will leave it damp, but not dripping wet. If you squeeze out more than you wanted to, just dip it back in the water again and squeeze it gently until you get the right amount in it. You'll figure it out.
> 
> Remember - no nutes for clones until they're really rooted well, and seedlings don't get nutes until about the 4th node and then you start out really light and work your way up.


thanks dc, for sure gonna do that next time! the clones have already perked a little from their initial droop. is 84* good for new clones. this is my first time using the heating pad. i didn't get a regulator for it, so its just running full speed. i do have the pad isolated from the humid dome with chop sticks!


----------



## Drella (Dec 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I was responding to his post about using rock wool cubes, and how long it took for the cuttings to root, regarding the methods he used
> 
> rapid rooters are different, I don't use them, so I couldn't say about using them at all. I was pointing out the difference in practice though, so they didn't mesh together in a persons conceptual understanding of the practices of both , and they can note more easily the differences between using the two.
> 
> Edit: I am under the impression that using Thrive Alive during the cutting to clone process originated with me..... as I never noticed anyone doing it before myself, and have noticed the use of it quite a bit since then. I came up with the idea on my own the more I cloned, and it worked well. I am sure some other people have come up with it on their own as well. Having practiced it for almost two and a half years now, I feel comfortable making these claims.


thanks LD. yeah i bought the rapid rooters this time because i was gonna get some rommulet seeds, i was gonna stick the seeds strait in the rapid rooters. but i ended up getting the clones. my next cutting i'm gonna use the dampening method you mentioned, makes sense with the rockwool. either way im happy to try more than one method, very liberating.

yeah the hydro shop guy told me to use superthrive for foliar feeding and veg nute additive. i heard it's not good for bloom, the vitamin B or something. either way i like it!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

so many people confuse Thrive Alive B1 with Superthrive.......


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 30, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> *"i never bought ph up because the hydro store guy said i would never use it."
> 
> *WOW, sounds like you either got 'the New guy' or you need to find a different shop! That's the FIRST thing you're going to need after buying any type of nutes!


I would have to agree with the store guy here... my ph is nearly 8, even with nutes it's only 7. I got one of those kits with ph up and down, needless to say I havn't used the up a single time. But it all depends on your source. I guess a base water of 6 and then some acidic nutes could leave you too low? But it's well known that plants consuming nutes raises ph, not lower.

Excited for your bloom, finally some girls this time! Best of luck throughout the rest of your adventures.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was thinking WTF happened to Drella but I guess I never sub'd to you new journal, I'm sub'd now I missed alot though.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 30, 2009)

Drella said:


> thanks dc, for sure gonna do that next time! the clones have already perked a little from their initial droop. is 84* good for new clones. this is my first time using the heating pad. i didn't get a regulator for it, so its just running full speed. i do have the pad isolated from the humid dome with chop sticks!


Well from what I've read you should aim for about 76 degrees for the substrate for anything on top of a seedling heat mat, and about 70 degrees for the above the ground-level environment. Apparently seedlings and clones like a slightly warmer substrate with a slightly cooler above-ground environment. I think you might want to get the variable regulator for the mat, I know it sucks that it's like $35.00 or something but 84 degrees might be a little bit too hot for them. But who knows, maybe that's fine. I've eyed the heat mat regulator myself in the past, and never bit on it either. But I don't really use the mat much, so it's not as much of an issue for me.



Someguy15 said:


> I would have to agree with the store guy here... my ph is nearly 8, even with nutes it's only 7. I got one of those kits with ph up and down, needless to say I havn't used the up a single time. But it all depends on your source. I guess a base water of 6 and then some acidic nutes could leave you too low? But it's well known that plants consuming nutes raises ph, not lower.
> 
> Excited for your bloom, finally some girls this time! Best of luck throughout the rest of your adventures.


It just depends on what your water's initial Ph was, what nutes you're using and how much, and what medium you're growing in (in my case, soil). My distilled starts out at about 7.5. Then when I add nutes, it drops to around 4.0 - 5.0 depending on which nutes I'm working with at the time. So I of course have to add Ph UP to get my mix in the acceptable range. I would never just use tap water to raise it, that's the whole reason I buy distilled. A giant container of organic Ph UP lasts me about 3 years, and it costs around $17.00. Money well spent.

And I'm pretty sure that continuously watering with synthetic nutes will steadily DROP the Ph of your substrate, not raise it. I'm not sure how it would raise it...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 30, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> And I'm pretty sure that continuously watering with synthetic nutes will steadily DROP the Ph of your substrate, not raise it. I'm not sure how it would raise it...


In rockwool & hydroton, recirculating flood & drain... it goes no where but up. My tap water is pretty clean (city water, low chlorine) so I see no reason to spend the cash on distilled & then more on cal-mag. I guess if you have softened/well water you don't have much of a choice. Maybe my nutes are different (Ionic grow, bloom, boost) but they don't seem very acidic at all. If I ph the water after adding only nutes it drops from ~8 to about 7.5. Maybe other brands are different. Your ph actually falls day-to-day d.c.? Just seems strange to me because I haven't had that happen once. Maybe its the rockwool... or maybe there's just too many variables to say any one way is right?

hi-jack over, sry Drella!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 30, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> In rockwool & hydroton, recirculating flood & drain... it goes no where but up. My tap water is pretty clean (city water, low chlorine) so I see no reason to spend the cash on distilled & then more on cal-mag. I guess if you have softened/well water you don't have much of a choice. Maybe my nutes are different (Ionic grow, bloom, boost) but they don't seem very acidic at all. If I ph the water after adding only nutes it drops from ~8 to about 7.5. Maybe other brands are different. Your ph actually falls day-to-day d.c.? Just seems strange to me because I haven't had that happen once. Maybe its the rockwool... or maybe there's just too many variables to say any one way is right?
> 
> hi-jack over, sry Drella!


lol Yeah hijack over! hehehe

Yeah, I don't know SomeGuy, I use all FF stuff (synthetics) in FF Happy Frog soil and that's how mine is. It doesn't fall 'day-to-day' as you said, but rather nutrient rich waterings will slowly and gradually over time lower the Ph of your substrate when growing in soil, that's a fact. Every nute combo I've ever used reacts like this for me, so I'm not sure where our differences are coming from. But hey, whatever works for ya! I've never gown in hydro, so I don't know about that. I know Drella's growing in soil too, so maybe your calculations are just for hydro? Shit, I wish my Ph was good out of the tap but I have to adjust mine continuously. But that's OK cause I grow some killer shit and it's def worth the time for me to adjust the Ph. I find if I just keep the input water at 6.6 everything works like a charm. But that's just me I guess!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 30, 2009)

I use water to "water in" when feeding. Don't have to ph it at all. I do test the ph of the feeding solution before feeding, and the runoff as I water in.... always ends up at 6-6.6  its the TDS that really fluctuates


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> so many people confuse Thrive Alive B1 with Superthrive.......


oh, ok, i was confused too. is it the same thing?


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> I would have to agree with the store guy here... my ph is nearly 8, even with nutes it's only 7. I got one of those kits with ph up and down, needless to say I havn't used the up a single time. But it all depends on your source. I guess a base water of 6 and then some acidic nutes could leave you too low? But it's well known that plants consuming nutes raises ph, not lower.
> 
> Excited for your bloom, finally some girls this time! Best of luck throughout the rest of your adventures.


i think i finally figured it out, i never cleaned the bucket that i mix my nutes in, ever. even when i was using bloom nutes. dumb newb mistake, im being honest just incase someone is as air headed as me! im gonna clean it with soap and water, is this ok? or is there something better? 

thanks SG! you rock man, i'm so stoked for my first 12/12 with all ladies! im gonna wait until friday, my day off. happy new years guys! i'm gonna go with on- 8am-8pm. off 8pm-8am. so i can spend time with them. i am an electrician on the side, so i got two 20amp/120vac breakers, isolated, just for the bloom room, i only use one breaker for now, i can expand if i want, it'll just be 2-600w hps's max though, don't want to be too crazy. so im gonna feed them their last veg feeding tomorrow, and throw them into 12/12 on friday morning!


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

terrorizer805 said:


> I was thinking WTF happened to Drella but I guess I never sub'd to you new journal, I'm sub'd now I missed alot though.


just in time for bloom terror, im right behind you! you can be like my big bro through this one! seeing as though you're a vet now. good luck to you, pull up a chair man, this is gonna be epic!


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks dc, yeah i don't know about that heat mat, i got droopy clones man. the clone room i built stays around 76* on it's own. it's pretty air tight, and in an air cooled room. so it think i'm over the mat, unless if i do seeds, still i don't know. don't worry about hijacking my thread guys, it's all love!


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> lol Yeah hijack over! hehehe
> 
> Yeah, I don't know SomeGuy, I use all FF stuff (synthetics) in FF Happy Frog soil and that's how mine is. It doesn't fall 'day-to-day' as you said, but rather nutrient rich waterings will slowly and gradually over time lower the Ph of your substrate when growing in soil, that's a fact. Every nute combo I've ever used reacts like this for me, so I'm not sure where our differences are coming from. But hey, whatever works for ya! I've never gown in hydro, so I don't know about that. I know Drella's growing in soil too, so maybe your calculations are just for hydro? Shit, I wish my Ph was good out of the tap but I have to adjust mine continuously. But that's OK cause I grow some killer shit and it's def worth the time for me to adjust the Ph. I find if I just keep the input water at 6.6 everything works like a charm. But that's just me I guess!


do you mean you contantly check the ph of your soil, if so, how do you do that? does anyone test their runoff water, i heard that's inacurate. i have never check the ph of my soil, don't know if i should.


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I use water to "water in" when feeding. Don't have to ph it at all. I do test the ph of the feeding solution before feeding, and the runoff as I water in.... always ends up at 6-6.6  its the TDS that really fluctuates


what's tds?


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 30, 2009)

Drella said:


> what's tds?


TDS = Total Dissolved Solids...
measure in EC (electro-conductivity) or PPM (parts per million)


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

Someguy15 said:


> TDS = Total Dissolved Solids...
> measure in EC (electro-conductivity) or PPM (parts per million)


how do you test that? do you test the soil/medium, or your feeding solution? what are good testing methods (brands of good meters)


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 30, 2009)

Drella said:


> how do you test that? do you test the soil/medium, or your feeding solution? what are good testing methods (brands of good meters)


In hydro we use PPM or EC meters. You can accomplish the same thing with soil by measuring your runoff EC. By estimating where it is going in, and where it is coming out, you can get an idea of what the average might be. If you put in pure water (~0 EC) and it comes out higher, obviously the nutrients are coming from the soil. I'm not a soil expert tho, my first grow is hydro 

Bluelabs Truncheon are like the holy grail, but 140 makes them on the expensive side. I got a cheep HM Digital EC meter that has served me well from amazon for 65.


----------



## Drella (Dec 30, 2009)

right on, thanks bro.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 31, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I use water to "water in" when feeding. Don't have to ph it at all. I do test the ph of the feeding solution before feeding, and the runoff as I water in.... always ends up at 6-6.6  its the TDS that really fluctuates





Someguy15 said:


> TDS = Total Dissolved Solids...
> measure in EC (electro-conductivity) or PPM (parts per million)


So are you guys both running hydro? Because I've never heard of anyone that grows in soil (well, anyone that knows what the hell they're doing at least), not Ph'ing their input water. And usually, if using distilled water, you have to raise the Ph to get it into the acceptable range. 

I don't know jack about hydro, cause it just doesn't interest me. But I do know soil a little, and this is what I've found to be true. I know Drella's growing in soil. I know if one's growing in soil you _can_ use an EC meter to check your runoff to see how 'hot' your mix is getting from the constant addition of nutrients, but you don't have to...and an EC meter isn't going to tell you jack about your Ph.

I'm just intrigued by the thought of anyone being able to grow anything worth smoking in soil without having to Ph their input water. I guess if you had the perfect storm of tap water Ph and nute Ph drop where it just ended up in the acceptable range it could happen, but I bet that scenario is pretty rare.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 31, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> So are you guys both running hydro? Because I've n*ever heard of anyone that grows in soil (well, anyone that knows what the hell they're doing at least), not Ph'ing their input water.* And usually, if using distilled water, you have to raise the Ph to get it into the acceptable range.
> 
> I don't know jack about hydro, cause it just doesn't interest me. But I do know soil a little, and this is what I've found to be true. I know Drella's growing in soil. I know if one's growing in soil you _can_ use an EC meter to check your runoff to see how 'hot' your mix is getting from the constant addition of nutrients, but you don't have to...and an EC meter isn't going to tell you jack about your Ph.
> 
> *I'm just intrigued by the thought of anyone being able to grow anything worth smoking in soil without having to Ph their input water. I guess if you had the perfect storm of tap water Ph and nute Ph drop where it just ended up in the acceptable range it could happen, but I bet that scenario is pretty rare*.


then my grows make you eat those words.

I have been growing with soil for years and years. I Know my soil well. Always test my water and know my water well. I also know my nutes very well. And the additives I have available were I to need any.

I know how my water and my nutes mix. After testing the ph, TDS, and EC hundreds of times at different strengths using the same practices and materials.... and getting the Same results.

Isn't the difinition of insanity doing the exact same thing over and over again and expecting different results?

I don't need to ph my water before I feed or water now, though at different places I lived in the past I did have to ph it. A bunch of people don't need to, and run into problems because of unnecessary adjustments they make.

A bunch of people do need to ph their water. It all just depends.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 31, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> then my grows make you eat those words.
> 
> I have been growing with soil for years and years. I Know my soil well. Always test my water and know my water well. I also know my nutes very well. And the additives I have available were I to need any.
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right - it all depends, so he should err on the side of caution. Apparently you'd have him watering who knows what into his soil and then just checking the EC afterward?? lol I'm not dissing ya or anything, and I'm sure you grow some good shit too or whatever. But lets not forget that Drella is new to this and he probably doesn't even know what his water's Ph is at the start or how the nutes affect it cause he's not only pretty green at this but also is using a $7 aquarium-style color-coded Ph thing. I was just trying to help him understand the whole Ph thing since most of us actually have to monitor this. If you don't, then that's cool but I wouldn't act like your particular situation is the norm either. If he Ph's his input water like I said, and finds out that nothing has to be done, then he'll be pleasantly surprised. If he doesn't, like you said, then he's rolling the dice and could be very surprised in a much more negative way.

And I checked your pics there LD, I definitely wouldn't say that any of your grow techniques are going to make me eat any of my words. I'm guessing you grew the GDP in the pics? Looks pretty scraggly with a lot of brown dead/burnt leaves. Maybe you SHOULD have checked your Ph after all.... lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 31, 2009)

what GDP are you talking about? The pics in my album of the outdoor (its all outdoor in my album, all over a year old as well)? If that is what your talking about..... the end result had very little to do with ph, and a lot more to do with a 1/2 cu. ft air pocket under the huge "pot" it was in. But if you READ through the journal pertaining to it, you would already know that...... lol.....

Obviously, I stated I know my water well, and am well practiced. I also stated that I still have additives were I too need to use them. I have been speaking purely of my growing experience. * I have not suggested that Drella do anything at all*. I have made an example out of my observations and experiences, as well as commented on what I have seen from other people. I have also pointed out that I checked EC, TDS, ph, etc. up until I felt comfortable not using them anymore..... I still occasionally break out a meter just to make sure..... me, not drella, I can't comment or speculate on what I have such little knowledge about (HIS grow). I offer relative experience and points of view. 

so what would I have drella do? Nothing. he does whatever he wants. What I can do though, is explain my experiences etc.

Your comments have been nothing short of insulting, arrogant, and incendiary. 

Obviously Drella has learned a lot on his own from my mention of my experiences. The only advice I really have to offer is "it all depends, and its all up to you".

*You really want to help him Understand what he's doing..... throw some links up to back up your theories and concepts. Let him explore the sciences etc. involved so he can make up his own damn mind. And putting nute solutions in soils.... depending on the soil, but quite a few of the most popular ones, the ph does go up as water and nutrients are absorbed by the plant, as well as it interacting with the additives such as OISTER SHELL or DOLOMITE LIME etc. etc. that are premixed into the soils (they are called ph adjusters) EC does not directly reflect TDS and vice a vers, which is precisely why there are the two separate measurements you can take.*

http://www.tdsmeter.com/what-is?id=0019

http://www.firstrays.com/tds_and_ec.htm

pay close attention, be sure you understand the material being reviewed. 

And I am pretty sure he said he was growing in sunshine aggregate soiless mix. Using a completely different nutrient line up than myself.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 31, 2009)

And cuz Im my once a yr drunk 

Im a fuckin Brown Dirt Warrior Drella...... I LOVE the earth....... and my wife  

Happy Easter!


----------



## Drella (Dec 31, 2009)

i really appreciate DC and LD's help. helping out my green ass! they both help. yeah i bought a fancy manual calibration ph meter for $70. it acted all screwy and would read the ph7 testing water correctly. one of my buddies swear by a auto calibration ph meter, but i've heard you always gotta fuck with them. next grow i will for sure get an auto calibration meter, but i know the dyes don't lie. and a little variance in your ph in soil won't hurt you. also i took DC's advice and i listen to my plants, they haven't yellowed or slow growth since the beginning. my problem is in my head. i cleaned the bucket with soap and water finally that i mix my nutes in. it has never been cleaned, (with veg and bloom nutes in it!) even after, i put a full strength veg nutes and a 1/2tsp of superthrive, the water reads at lik 4.5 ph! i had to use like 3tbsp of ph up. come to think of it, two months ago, when i had those eight males, and i used full strength veg nutes i never had to ph up. i use tap water. this makes me think that's it weather change/tap water ph change, or the addition of superthrive, which i don't know if i used it the first time. either way i get the water to 6.5ph before i feed. any advice, anyone who's used superthrive, or anything is appreciated.

I appreciate the debates on this thread. what i get out of them is a lot of guys giving me all of the information they know. this helps me get the most well rounded help i can get. i don't get help like this from my three brothers, or even some of my closest friends. you guys are like the friend who is there when you're moving and you need help. thanks guys, i am really fortunate to have you, and this site this year. happy new year to you,and you're families. be safe, and for christs sake, no fricken dui's this year!


----------



## Drella (Dec 31, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> And cuz Im my once a yr drunk
> 
> Im a fuckin Brown Dirt Warrior Drella...... I LOVE the earth....... and my wife
> 
> Happy Easter!


im a brown dirt warrior too! i also love my wife. i concur, i concur.


----------



## Drella (Dec 31, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> So are you guys both running hydro? Because I've never heard of anyone that grows in soil (well, anyone that knows what the hell they're doing at least), not Ph'ing their input water. And usually, if using distilled water, you have to raise the Ph to get it into the acceptable range.
> 
> I don't know jack about hydro, cause it just doesn't interest me. But I do know soil a little, and this is what I've found to be true. I know Drella's growing in soil. I know if one's growing in soil you _can_ use an EC meter to check your runoff to see how 'hot' your mix is getting from the constant addition of nutrients, but you don't have to...and an EC meter isn't going to tell you jack about your Ph.
> 
> I'm just intrigued by the thought of anyone being able to grow anything worth smoking in soil without having to Ph their input water. I guess if you had the perfect storm of tap water Ph and nute Ph drop where it just ended up in the acceptable range it could happen, but I bet that scenario is pretty rare.


i always appreciate the input, dc. it's always clearer after you post.


----------



## Drella (Dec 31, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> *And putting nute solutions in soils.... depending on the soil, but quite a few of the most popular ones, the ph does go up as water and nutrients are absorbed by the plant, as well as it interacting with the additives such as OISTER SHELL or DOLOMITE LIME etc. etc. that are premixed into the soils (they are called ph adjusters) EC does not directly reflect TDS and vice a vers, which is precisely why there are the two separate measurements you can take.*
> 
> http://www.tdsmeter.com/what-is?id=0019
> 
> ...


thanks for the links they really help.


----------



## Drella (Jan 1, 2010)

Bloom day one! i threw the four ladies that are the biggest, (2 quirkel, 1 OGKGC, and 1 hindu kush), in the bloom room today. the lights will go off every day at 9pm. and turn on at 9am. quirkels were 13" and 15". hindu kush was 17" and OGKGC was 20". room temp is set at 75* and 50 humidity. let's see these ladies grow! any help is appreciated, this will be my first real bloom!


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 1, 2010)

Drella said:


> Bloom day one! i threw the four ladies that are the biggest, (2 quirkel, 1 OGKGC, and 1 hindu kush), in the bloom room today. the lights will go off every day at 9pm. and turn on at 9am. quirkels were 13" and 15". hindu kush was 17" and OGKGC was 20". room temp is set at 75* and 50 humidity. let's see these ladies grow! any help is appreciated, this will be my first real bloom!


Congrats on getting to flower time 

You're gonna have some trees there; I went 12/12 around those heights last year and ended up with 5-footers. Course, it all depends on strain... 

Good luck!


----------



## Drella (Jan 1, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Congrats on getting to flower time
> 
> You're gonna have some trees there; I went 12/12 around those heights last year and ended up with 5-footers. Course, it all depends on strain...
> 
> Good luck!


thanks bro, yeah im gonna have to tie down some of these ladies for sure! i got some indica and some sativas too!


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 1, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> So are you guys both running hydro? Because I've never heard of anyone that grows in soil (well, anyone that knows what the hell they're doing at least), not Ph'ing their input water. And usually, if using distilled water, you have to raise the Ph to get it into the acceptable range.
> 
> I'm just intrigued by the thought of anyone being able to grow anything worth smoking in soil without having to Ph their input water. I guess if you had the perfect storm of tap water Ph and nute Ph drop where it just ended up in the acceptable range it could happen, but I bet that scenario is pretty rare.


Not that I know what I'm doing, but I never pH my input water for just watering. It comes out of the tap at 8.0. Soils are loaded with both acid and basic buffering. A minor discrepancy like that (in this case, a few extra hydroxide ions) are easily taken up by the soil buffering.

Runoff monitoring of pH out of soil is not completely useless -- it will tell you if you're really out of whack. But you can't get "the pH of your soil" from it -- the true pH of a soil is almost always substantially less than that of the runoff. Reason is, hydrogen ions absorb to the soil and are not released by passing water (thus, a source of unmeasured acidity when doing a runoff measurement).

To me, the best policy is to pre-buffer your soil with dolomite, don't add nutes that aren't needed, and water fully enough that you get runoff out of the bottom and thus, removal of organic wastes and salts from your soil. You should never need to pH anything in that scenario.


----------



## Rydub (Jan 1, 2010)

Drella said:


> Bloom day one! i threw the four ladies that are the biggest, (2 quirkel, 1 OGKGC, and 1 hindu kush), in the bloom room today. the lights will go off every day at 9pm. and turn on at 9am. quirkels were 13" and 15". hindu kush was 17" and OGKGC was 20". room temp is set at 75* and 50 humidity. let's see these ladies grow! any help is appreciated, this will be my first real bloom!


Frekin Beautiful cant wait to watch these ladys grow bro. you deserve a good crop with all the shit you went through on the first round. This will be the one!! Your patience will pay off. You have some good genetics to work with also!! This should be Good!


----------



## Drella (Jan 1, 2010)

Rydub said:


> Frekin Beautiful cant wait to watch these ladys grow bro. you deserve a good crop with all the shit you went through on the first round. This will be the one!! Your patience will pay off. You have some good genetics to work with also!! This should be Good!


thanks rydub, it means a lot coming from you. i've based a lot of my assumtions off of you. these ladies are lollypopped, cuttings taken from them. they were given like four days to bounce back. now, the timer just turned off the a/c and light. only the fan in the room, and the exhaust will run on lights out. i'm so freaking anxious it's not even funny! i really feel like things should work out. the hindu skunk, (the indica that's bushy and doing the best) already popped a bunch of preflower spots just being under the hps for four hours. now they are experiencing their first dark since transplant four weeks ago. this should be great! i'll post pics as soon as i see change which might be really soon!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice. Amazing change over the next month, TRUST me


----------



## stonerbeans (Jan 2, 2010)

looking very good. Should be a great yield for you


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 2, 2010)

Drella said:


> i always appreciate the input, dc. it's always clearer after you post.


My bad Drella, I didn't meant to start a bunch of shit on your thread bro. I was only trying to help. Different strokes for different folks I guess, I was just trying to look out for ya. sorry sorry ; )

Anyway, your plants are looking great this time. Best of luck for flower, I'm sure you'll be just fine though!


----------



## Huh?? (Jan 2, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> So are you guys both running hydro? Because I've never heard of anyone that grows in soil (well, anyone that knows what the hell they're doing at least), not Ph'ing their input water.


Ph is actually more important when growing hydro.

Looking nice D!I'm along for the ride.


----------



## Drella (Jan 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice. Amazing change over the next month, TRUST me


thanks man! i hope they could be looking like yours in a month! feel pretty good about this one. temps 75, 65 lights out. humidity solid 50%. many new growth sites and preflower sites!


----------



## Drella (Jan 2, 2010)

stonerbeans said:


> looking very good. Should be a great yield for you


thanks bro, i got a lot of help backing this!



d.c. beard said:


> My bad Drella, I didn't meant to start a bunch of shit on your thread bro. I was only trying to help. Different strokes for different folks I guess, I was just trying to look out for ya. sorry sorry ; )
> 
> Anyway, your plants are looking great this time. Best of luck for flower, I'm sure you'll be just fine though!


don't even worry about it DC, you're the man. every one here is just trying to help, i feel so lucky for that. i value the different opinions out there, it's nice to have more than one way to do things! i feel real good about this, best of luck to you brother!



Huh?? said:


> Ph is actually more important when growing hydro.
> 
> Looking nice D!I'm along for the ride.


thanks H, good to have you here, pull up a chair! just in time, 1/1/10 was bloom day 1.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh! That's cool your first day of 12/12 was 01/01/10! Simple minds...


----------



## Drella (Jan 4, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Ahhhhhhhh! That's cool your first day of 12/12 was 01/01/10! Simple minds...


yeah i thought so.


----------



## Drella (Jan 4, 2010)

bloom day 4, looking good so far. first watering in bloom, 1/4 strength botanicare pro bloom. looking great. top of tallest plant 15" from glass on glass hood. maybe 17" from light. just keep moving up the light till new growth doesn't come out bleached at all. last two picks are of hindu skunk and quirkel. super bushy girls. i'm contemplating trimming lower growths and immature growths in between. when would be a good time to do this? hope everythings chill out there for you guys, peace!


----------



## Rydub (Jan 5, 2010)

Drella said:


> bloom day 4, looking good so far. first watering in bloom, 1/4 strength botanicare pro bloom. looking great. top of tallest plant 15" from glass on glass hood. maybe 17" from light. just keep moving up the light till new growth doesn't come out bleached at all. last two picks are of hindu skunk and quirkel. super bushy girls. i'm contemplating trimming lower growths and immature growths in between. when would be a good time to do this? hope everythings chill out there for you guys, peace!


Looking good bro. I always Wait until a week or a week 1/2 in to flag. The hormones of the plant have changed at that point and you kind of get a good idea of how the plant wants to stretch. Just dont over do it, But if a branch is clearly going to produce gimp bud chop it. then at the end of week three i flag leaves again for light penitration. After that you should touch them much.


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey, Drella... plants look great. Congrats...

Last year, I kept the lower 1/4 of my plant clear of scraggly branches. I removed them at 2-3 points over the grow; never a problem. Plants seemed to love it, mostly.

Just a suggestion: I would not start using "bloom food" just yet. I would stick with your normal vegging formula for awhile yet. Why? Your plants are going into stretch -- that means much more veg growth than flower growth and a continued high demand for N. Macronutes are all about balance -- a plant will not "see the N" in a bloom food because the balance is biased to P and K. And regular veg formulas have more than enough P and K to support flowering. 

I would at least wait until height growth has ceased before going to bloom food. I know some people will jump up and down over that, but if I had a nickel for every RIU plant with copper spots and premature leaf drop from bloom foods, I could retire now and just grow weed all day instead of blogging about it on work time. Switching to bloom food right at 12/12 is a mantra with no basis in biology. Just because someone does something and a plant succeeds after it doesn't mean for a second that the plant succeeded _because of it_.(in addition to my nickel, I'll take a penny, too, for every person that can't make that logical distinction) Plants in the wild go from seed to flower and back to seed year after year with no drastic change in soil constituency like the ones we impose when we switch feed regimes. They know full well how to do this.

Good luck man.. looks great; interesting strain choices, too. Look forward to the smoke report.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good. God job on building the box. It was smart to include an a/c unit. If you mylar up all the walls you'll have even better light distribution.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 5, 2010)

You're still getting bleaching at 12+ inches? I know you got a 600 but damn that surprises me. My 400w light will give my girls heat stress at about 3" from glass, but I've yet to have it actually bleach the leaves of a plant.

Agreed on the bloom nutes. I started out 25% bloom/75% grow, then taperd it each week, so 50/50 the next week followed by 75% bloom / 25% grow. So over three weeks I changed from pure grow to pure bloom. This works good because by the time your at pure bloom nutes, the stretch is over and the demand for N decreases. Ionic nutes are very close anyhow, grow is 3-1-5 and bloom 3-2-6, boost 0-5-6 Yours will likely vary.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 5, 2010)

Drella said:


> bloom day 4, looking good so far. first watering in bloom, 1/4 strength botanicare pro bloom. looking great. top of tallest plant 15" from glass on glass hood. maybe 17" from light. just keep moving up the light till new growth doesn't come out bleached at all. last two picks are of hindu skunk and quirkel. super bushy girls. i'm contemplating trimming lower growths and immature growths in between. when would be a good time to do this? hope everythings chill out there for you guys, peace!



trimming the lower portion off still shocks the plants so id avoid it unless the plants are packed together., im jsut guessing from the pix cuz ur pots are spread out enough that light still reaches the sides of the plant. the concept for trimming lower bottom growth is if ur canopy is so thick no light will penetrate and shit will just die off get diseased and wat not. so depends. id do trimming anyways just to clean up the bottom to allow better air flow and easier to inspect. plus popcorn bud is shit and ull prob just make hash with it or toss it watever u do. ive got about 2 pounds worth of trim to still make into bubble hash lol. but anyways not sure this helps but thats just sum ups and downs ive seen bout trimming underneath, im sure theres others on here that mite be able to give u better advice from more experience. hope ur bro is doin better. i got that immunox like u said so the shit should work.


----------



## Drella (Jan 5, 2010)

Rydub said:


> Looking good bro. I always Wait until a week or a week 1/2 in to flag. The hormones of the plant have changed at that point and you kind of get a good idea of how the plant wants to stretch. Just dont over do it, But if a branch is clearly going to produce gimp bud chop it. then at the end of week three i flag leaves again for light penitration. After that you should touch them much.


thanks man, just the help i needed! flag means cut or trim right? haha! i feel great having you here in my grow! things still looking great, 1" a day, is that normal! lots of hair though, im loving it!



Kriegs said:


> Hey, Drella... plants look great. Congrats...
> 
> Last year, I kept the lower 1/4 of my plant clear of scraggly branches. I removed them at 2-3 points over the grow; never a problem. Plants seemed to love it, mostly.
> 
> ...


thanks kreigs, great advice on the bloom/veg nutes first week of bloom. i already fed them 1/4 stength bloom nutes yesterday, just reading your post today. every day has seen 1" growth though, except today they all look extra perky! leaves are getting a more rugged spiky look to them. 



d.c. beard said:


> Looking good. God job on building the box. It was smart to include an a/c unit. If you mylar up all the walls you'll have even better light distribution.


thanks dc! yeah i got the box from a hippy friend of mine, it really feels professional. 3/4 plywood, and insulated. the walls are lined with the reflective paper that looks like a fun house mirror. i know it's the expensive stuff, but i don't know the name. i don't know if this is what you mean by mylar. thanks for the support bro!



Someguy15 said:


> You're still getting bleaching at 12+ inches? I know you got a 600 but damn that surprises me. My 400w light will give my girls heat stress at about 3" from glass, but I've yet to have it actually bleach the leaves of a plant.
> 
> Agreed on the bloom nutes. I started out 25% bloom/75% grow, then taperd it each week, so 50/50 the next week followed by 75% bloom / 25% grow. So over three weeks I changed from pure grow to pure bloom. This works good because by the time your at pure bloom nutes, the stretch is over and the demand for N decreases. Ionic nutes are very close anyhow, grow is 3-1-5 and bloom 3-2-6, boost 0-5-6 Yours will likely vary.


yeah, they aren't bleached, but a little yellow at new growth. i know a lot of people say this is normal, but im taking the advice of goldenganga13, look at his grows and you'll know. he said to keep light farther away at beginning of veg and bloom, when the plants are the most fragile. move the light closer in mature veg, and once nugs form, to let the light penetrate more and do it's work. he uses t5's and 600whps for flower too! i noticed when i moved the t5, and hps farther away i got super green new growth and minimal stretch because of the high lumen count. i know a lot of people will say this will stretch and stress my plants, but look at them. the only "stretchy" plant is the super sativa OGKGC!

damn, i hope i didn't mess up, but i mean i fed them 1/4 strength bloom nutes and water, no veg nutes? is it ok to next time feed them 1/2bloom/1/2 veg nutes? im confused, first time guys! thanks SG, always great to hear from you!



BooMeR242 said:


> trimming the lower portion off still shocks the plants so id avoid it unless the plants are packed together., im jsut guessing from the pix cuz ur pots are spread out enough that light still reaches the sides of the plant. the concept for trimming lower bottom growth is if ur canopy is so thick no light will penetrate and shit will just die off get diseased and wat not. so depends. id do trimming anyways just to clean up the bottom to allow better air flow and easier to inspect. plus popcorn bud is shit and ull prob just make hash with it or toss it watever u do. ive got about 2 pounds worth of trim to still make into bubble hash lol. but anyways not sure this helps but thats just sum ups and downs ive seen bout trimming underneath, im sure theres others on here that mite be able to give u better advice from more experience. hope ur bro is doin better. i got that immunox like u said so the shit should work.


thanks boomer, glad to see you got the immunox, hope it works out for ya mang! yeah, i think im gonna wait till week 2-3 to trim scraggly growths, then no more trimming, thanks for the advice everybody, you guys rock! thanks for support on my brother boomer, it really helps. my older bro got in a motorcycle accident on sunday. he broke his hip, fractured his back, and his right lung collapsed. he's doing chill now, in physical therapy, thanks for the support y'all!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 6, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Hey, Drella... plants look great. Congrats...
> 
> Last year, I kept the lower 1/4 of my plant clear of scraggly branches. I removed them at 2-3 points over the grow; never a problem. Plants seemed to love it, mostly.
> 
> ...


For people with a proper feed regime, you shouldn't have to "switch feed regimes"
it is a simple case of adding nutes to your regime you have...... For instance in a
week 4 veg my feed would look something like this

5 mL A formula
4 mL B formula
2 mL Cal/Mag
2 mL humic acid
2 mL fulvic acid
5 mL Hygrozyme
2 mL Roots stimulator

in a week one of flowering the very next week, it wouldn't look much different...

4 mL A Formula
4 mL B Formula
3 mL Cal/Mag
3 mL PK Booster
2 mL humic acid
2 mL fulvic acid
5 mL Hygrozyme
2 mL Roots stimulator
2 mL Molasses

The ONLY difference is that I add a PK booster and a Carbohydrate source..

It's not like you're completely changing the nutrient content of the medium, you
are adding supplements that the plant will be using soon.... They evolved to use
them.


----------



## Drella (Jan 6, 2010)

right on shrubs, thanks for clearing that up. the plants are looking great today. the sativa, OGKGC that was 20" at start is now at 27" every cola stretching like crazy. i see the sativas getting way denser, not necessarily "stretching". new growth site, next day one or two more new growth sites in the same stalk, crazy! i feel like they're doing chill, they look happy. white hairs are getting longer! would you guys be adding molasses right now as well, what are the benefits?
what's the best way to use molasses? where do you get it?


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drella said:


> right on shrubs, thanks for clearing that up. the plants are looking great today. the sativa, OGKGC that was 20" at start is now at 27" every cola stretching like crazy. i see the sativas getting way denser, not necessarily "stretching". new growth site, next day one or two more new growth sites in the same stalk, crazy! i feel like they're doing chill, they look happy. white hairs are getting longer! would you guys be adding molasses right now as well, what are the benefits?
> what's the best way to use molasses? where do you get it?


If you are going to use molasses make sure it's the unsulphered type, also I add 1 TBS per 2 gallons of H20 you can add more if you'd like but that's just me. Molasses feeds the benificial bacteria living in your soil. You can buy it at your local grocery store.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 7, 2010)

Or you can get a giant 2 gallon container of horticultural-grade molasses from your local shop for about $15.00. It WILL last you the rest of your life!

Drella - I wouldn't use any sweeteners yet, you'll end up with a sugar cube for a rootmass and the bugs will move in in droves. Fungus gnats everywhere. Just use a sweetener 2 or 3 times in the last 3 weeks of flower. Constantly feeding with it just invites pests. Some peeps on here use it all the time, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 7, 2010)

Drella said:


> right on shrubs, thanks for clearing that up. the plants are looking great today. the sativa, OGKGC that was 20" at start is now at 27" every cola stretching like crazy. i see the sativas getting way denser, not necessarily "stretching". new growth site, next day one or two more new growth sites in the same stalk, crazy! i feel like they're doing chill, they look happy. white hairs are getting longer! would you guys be adding molasses right now as well, what are the benefits?
> what's the best way to use molasses? where do you get it?


Well this is just me  but I would grab Humboldt Honey ES... That would be a great
carbo supplement for your crop, it is basically a premium blend of cane molasses, yucca, kelp and ocean fish....Dankness

just as the human body hosts beneficial bacteria in the digestive system, plants
must host microbial life in their root zone to ensure proper digestion, growth
and health. Plants feed mycorrhizal and bacterial organisms near their root zone
with carbohydrates. This is the symbiotic relationship between plants and micro
organisms.

When a plant goes into a fruiting cycle they immediately divert sugars and 
carbohydrates from their root zone to their fruiting bodies. It is at this time that
using Humboldt Honey ES becomes most crucial.

As the plant naturally channels carbohydrates to new flowers, buds, and fruits, the microbial life in the root zone suffers and starves.

You just mix it in with your nutes... You gotta have an aeration stone and aquarium
blower to keep it mixed and moving, cuz it is *THICK* and nasty stuff...

I recommend heating it up under warm water before use to get it a little more runny.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 7, 2010)

About pruning the lower branches. It has various advantages over the unpruned
bushes which are so abundant on this website.

1. More airflow underneath the plants.

2. Less undergrowth and surface for pests to live.

3. Less humidity near the base, along with the better airflow
helps prevent the Powdery Mildew.

4. If you are feeding by hand applications, via either Pump/Waterwand
or with a simple watering pail it is easier access to the root zone.

5. Obviously when you trim those lower branches who's nuggets
wouldnt really amount to anything except air leafy matter, the 
energy isn't lost, it is diverted, the mass/energy (because mass is energy)
that would have gone there will be redirected in to your main cola/colas... 
Making the main colas that much more massive.

The disadvantages I see are mostly from mess ups. As long you don't trim
too much at one time, the plant will not halt growth. Trimming at several 
stages, once/twice in veg, and once around 2-3 weeks in flowering will help 
prevent over trimming at once. 

We all want to grow all nug, not some nug, lots of stems and some leaf....
With indoor lighting your lights only have so much penetration, it is much
more efficient to focus that light and energy on the most productive zones.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> About pruning the lower branches. It has various advantages over the unpruned
> bushes which are so abundant on this website.
> 
> 1. More airflow underneath the plants.
> ...




i concur


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drella said:


> right on shrubs, thanks for clearing that up. the plants are looking great today. the sativa, OGKGC that was 20" at start is now at 27" every cola stretching like crazy. i see the sativas getting way denser, not necessarily "stretching". new growth site, next day one or two more new growth sites in the same stalk, crazy! i feel like they're doing chill, they look happy. white hairs are getting longer! would you guys be adding molasses right now as well, what are the benefits?
> what's the best way to use molasses? where do you get it?




IMO i used the unsulphered blackstrap molasses i picked up from a organic food store i get shit fo rmy meal plans from and i mixed 1-2tbs per gallon of water. i think it was just 1tbs per gallon. but anyways i used it when i did my feedings during flower. i never had any issues with sugar roots gnats etc. i even know growers that flush with RO water and mollasses for their final week as well. sugars can fatten up ur buds alot compared to no sugars. so def use it but ull have to find ur own level of feeding. im not saying wat i did is best but it worked for me and no side affects. we did same method for indoor and outdoors. 
use a 5 gallon bucket with an airstone and pump from ur hydro store or fish store to keep water moving and airrated water. i was doin it with my organic mix so i let the molasses sit in the bucket for 48 hours airstone on then 24hours off to sit then i feed. thats just the method i used. im actually over doin the whole organic nute tea mix and shit its messy and takes a lot of time. id rec using a bigger rez like a trashcans or barrel for long runs. but im switching to nute line up products for my sugars and shit. doin organic urself is more controlable and cheaper as well. sumthing to consider hope it helps bro


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 7, 2010)

Reservoir is the way to go, but with that, just an airstone is not enough,


A simple aquarium blower in the reservoir keeps everything suspended
and mixing so you know every plant is getting an even distribution of nutrients.







I keep a pump connected to 2 large air stones along with 2 of these Koralia blowers
in my 20 gallon res, I also use an aquarium heater to get it to the proper temps, I 
allow my nutes to mix and agitate for about 3-4 hours before application


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 7, 2010)

ya i forgot to mention the airstone pump is only good for the 5gallon bucket lol ud need more or a bigger air pump for a rez. but wat he posted above should work great. idk wat cost is tho so depends if u have a budget or not as well.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 8, 2010)

$30-$40 depending on what size you get, I go with the Koralia 3's
which are rated for 400+ gallon fishtanks, so I know there is
plenty of movement, and with my air pump as well there is tons
of aeration.... When my nutes have been mixing and are up to 
temp there is almost an inch of foam on top... Lookslike some frothy
deliciousness


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 8, 2010)

Uhmmm... do we want to be filling up Drella's soil grow thread with hydro growing details and the best deals on airstones? Up to Drella, of course, and it's all great info, but...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Uhmmm... do we want to be filling up Drella's soil grow thread with hydro growing details and the best deals on airstones? Up to Drella, of course, and it's all great info, but...



this is grow talk not irrelevent hydro. anyone who grows indoor is gonna use sum sort of rez for nutes or water. at least on a larger scale like wat im doin. yes of course u can spend more time doin cup fulls of nutes and like i said even a 5gallon bucket was too time consuming for me. but no matter wat u do ull need sum sort or airstone or pump like shrubs said.

we are discussing organic tea mixing and nute management. u need to keep ur water airated and water moving so its not stagnant. drella wants to use molasses he wanted to know the methods to use it. and here it is... (above)


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> this is grow talk not irrelevent hydro. anyone who grows indoor is gonna use sum sort of rez for nutes or water. at least on a larger scale like wat im doin. yes of course u can spend more time doin cup fulls of nutes and like i said even a 5gallon bucket was too time consuming for me. but no matter wat u do ull need sum sort or airstone or pump like shrubs said.
> 
> we are discussing organic tea mixing and nute management. u need to keep ur water airated and water moving so its not stagnant. drella wants to use molasses he wanted to know the methods to use it. and here it is... (above)


Cool... t'was just a thought. It's not my thread, after all. Peace.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> this is grow talk not irrelevent hydro. anyone who grows indoor is gonna use sum sort of rez for nutes or water. at least on a larger scale like wat im doin. yes of course u can spend more time doin cup fulls of nutes and like i said even a 5gallon bucket was too time consuming for me. but no matter wat u do ull need sum sort or airstone or pump like shrubs said.
> 
> we are discussing organic tea mixing and nute management. u need to keep ur water airated and water moving so its not stagnant. drella wants to use molasses he wanted to know the methods to use it. and here it is... (above)


 
Did you forget that he is growing in soil?
All I do is mix the molasses in with my nutrients in a 5 gallon bucket takes me no more than 3 mins to do, no need for pumps and air stones, unless of course you using hydro, which Drella is not.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 8, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Did you forget that he is growing in soil?
> All I do is mix the molasses in with my nutrients in a 5 gallon bucket takes me no more than 3 mins to do, no need for pumps and air stones, unless of course you using hydro, which Drella is not.


i did outdoor soil and indoor soil and use airstones for both to airrate my water and make my organic tea mixes that included gaunos fish emulsion bone meal and molasses and it sat for 48 hours mixing by the airstone so its evenly spread with my nutes in the water. then u water ur soil with the teamix. like i said earlier i used a 5 gallon bucket as well to do all my mixing but if u do larger grows its smarter to use a bigger rez.


----------



## Drella (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking great. giving them they're 2nd feeding in bloom today, (i fed them veg nutes the day before throwing in bloom) First feeding in bloom i gave them 1/4 bloom nutes, this time i gave them veg nutes. i think im gonna feed them veg nutes one or two more times till i switch over to bloom only. First pick is of OGKGC and Hinidu Skunk. man, you really can tell the difference between sativa and indica! Second pick is of the two quirkels, what a strange growing, indica, weird, dense leaf formation. one is in FFOF, the other is in Sunshine mix. third pick is what looks like the starts of a flower on the hindu skunk. next picks are of the clones, (i think in like day 10), last pic is of the veg room. from left to right, front to back, LAOG, WWARX 3 cheese, LAOG, and OGKGC. the WWARX 3cheese is the revegged, mutant bush. probably gonna give the OGKGC away to a buddy, i got clones of her, it's kinda hard to keep mothers of sativa, at least for me. too much space take up! i got clones of her anyway! any comments are appreciated, sorry i havent been on lately, i got sick!


----------



## Drella (Jan 8, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> If you are going to use molasses make sure it's the unsulphered type, also I add 1 TBS per 2 gallons of H20 you can add more if you'd like but that's just me. Molasses feeds the benificial bacteria living in your soil. You can buy it at your local grocery store.


thanks for being the first to respond! i didn't know it was for that!



d.c. beard said:


> Or you can get a giant 2 gallon container of horticultural-grade molasses from your local shop for about $15.00. It WILL last you the rest of your life!
> 
> 
> Drella - I wouldn't use any sweeteners yet, you'll end up with a sugar cube for a rootmass and the bugs will move in in droves. Fungus gnats everywhere. Just use a sweetener 2 or 3 times in the last 3 weeks of flower. Constantly feeding with it just invites pests. Some peeps on here use it all the time, but I wouldn't recommend it.


ha, dc always feeding my bargainer spirit!, thanks mang!
i aint gonna molasses yet, not this grow. maybe ill molasses earlier next grow, when i have more confidence. i think ill mollasses once buds form. thanks dc, i always take your advice to heart bro!



Shrubs First said:


> Well this is just me  but I would grab Humboldt Honey ES... That would be a great
> carbo supplement for your crop, it is basically a premium blend of cane molasses, yucca, kelp and ocean fish....Dankness


thanks shrubs, i think next grow i might add some of your hygrozyme and if i can find some, that humbolt honey, gave you great results!


----------



## Drella (Jan 8, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> About pruning the lower branches. It has various advantages over the unpruned
> bushes which are so abundant on this website.
> 
> 1. More airflow underneath the plants.
> ...


great quote for those weary of pruning, thanks shrubs! im gonna clean them up day 13 or 14 i think, then no more pruning. can you prune a plant that is budding, that might shock it right? i mean when it strats budding, and you can tell what is gonna be weak nugs.


----------



## Drella (Jan 8, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> IMO i used the unsulphered blackstrap molasses i picked up from a organic food store i get shit fo rmy meal plans from and i mixed 1-2tbs per gallon of water. i think it was just 1tbs per gallon. but anyways i used it when i did my feedings during flower. i never had any issues with sugar roots gnats etc. i even know growers that flush with RO water and mollasses for their final week as well. sugars can fatten up ur buds alot compared to no sugars. so def use it but ull have to find ur own level of feeding. im not saying wat i did is best but it worked for me and no side affects. we did same method for indoor and outdoors.
> use a 5 gallon bucket with an airstone and pump from ur hydro store or fish store to keep water moving and airrated water. i was doin it with my organic mix so i let the molasses sit in the bucket for 48 hours airstone on then 24hours off to sit then i feed. thats just the method i used. im actually over doin the whole organic nute tea mix and shit its messy and takes a lot of time. id rec using a bigger rez like a trashcans or barrel for long runs. but im switching to nute line up products for my sugars and shit. doin organic urself is more controlable and cheaper as well. sumthing to consider hope it helps bro


hey bro! hope everythings ok, let me know if i can help! i like your responses b/c i feel were similar, defn keep your advice in mind!


----------



## Drella (Jan 8, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Reservoir is the way to go, but with that, just an airstone is not enough,
> 
> 
> A simple aquarium blower in the reservoir keeps everything suspended
> ...


hell yeah shrubs, showing us your secrets! i've always admired you're watering techniques! thanks for the valuable knowledge! i defn wanna setup a better watering setup next time, that shit is tiring mixxing it up every time, it'd be cool if i could setup a 20gal fish tank or something next grow, that'll keep my nutes fresh, or is that possible? how long do nutes stay fresh like that, you guys all rock by the way! thanks for all of the support everybody, i wish the fattest nugs on all!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey man I'd stop using veg nutes since you're not vegging anymore. Your girls need the flower nutes now, and you can use them full strength if you want, just feed with pure distilled every third watering.

Why are all your leaves wet again? If you foliar spray in flower you're going to get a big harvest of botrytis...


----------



## Rydub (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking good bro! I have to agree with DC dont spray in Flower. And dont be afraid to feed the shit out of the ladys. Right now there hormones are changing and there looking to take up some serious amounts of P and K. So sock it to em bro!


----------



## socialsmoker (Jan 9, 2010)

plants lookn good that 600 will sure do the job


somebody said use h202 u cant use that n organic grows it will kill the good and the bad bacteria n soil grows


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 9, 2010)

Drella said:


> Looking great. giving them they're 2nd feeding in bloom today, (i fed them veg nutes the day before throwing in bloom) First feeding in bloom i gave them 1/4 bloom nutes, this time i gave them veg nutes. i think im gonna feed them veg nutes one or two more times till i switch over to bloom only. First pick is of OGKGC and Hinidu Skunk. man, you really can tell the difference between sativa and indica! Second pick is of the two quirkels, what a strange growing, indica, weird, dense leaf formation. one is in FFOF, the other is in Sunshine mix. third pick is what looks like the starts of a flower on the hindu skunk. next picks are of the clones, (i think in like day 10), last pic is of the veg room. from left to right, front to back, LAOG, WWARX 3 cheese, LAOG, and OGKGC. the WWARX 3cheese is the revegged, mutant bush. probably gonna give the OGKGC away to a buddy, i got clones of her, it's kinda hard to keep mothers of sativa, at least for me. too much space take up! i got clones of her anyway! any comments are appreciated, sorry i havent been on lately, i got sick!



Looking great Drella keep it up.
I see plenty of greenage so that's a good sign.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rydub said:


> Looking good bro! I have to agree with DC dont spray in Flower. And dont be afraid to feed the shit out of the ladys. Right now there hormones are changing and there looking to take up some serious amounts of P and K. So sock it to em bro!



Drella don't over fertilize that will lead to alot of unwanted shit like nute burn or nutrient lock up, just keep doing what you're doing it's looking good brah.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 9, 2010)

socialsmoker said:


> plants lookn good that 600 will sure do the job
> 
> 
> somebody said use h202 u cant use that n organic grows it will kill the good and the bad bacteria n soil grows



If you're refering to me I said H20 not hydrogen peroxide


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 9, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Did you forget that he is growing in soil?
> All I do is mix the molasses in with my nutrients in a 5 gallon bucket takes me no more than 3 mins to do, no need for pumps and air stones, unless of course you using hydro, which Drella is not.


That's because you're not doing it completely correctly, its kind of lazy.
... a reservoir is not only for hydro.

I used a res in soil, it just doesn't recirculate, its called drain to waste,
and it is much better than doing your 5 gallin bucket with a mixing stick
method.. Aerating the water and mixing the nutes whether you are in
hydro or soil is extremely important if you plan on giviing the plants equal
amounts of fertilizer. All heavier ingredients sink to the bottom, and then you
probably just pour the water on to the soil surface with some type of cup
or watering pail, still with no circulation or aeration, Pumps, circulator's, 
airstones, hoses and showerheads are the best thing for watering your garden
not only do the nutrients mix and aerate in the reservoir before application,
the showerhead aerates the water even further when it is sprayed on to the
surface rather than poured...... There is so much air in my mix the water never
settles on the surface of my media, it bubbles and dissipates beneath the surface..
Roots love air, the more air in your water and nutes you give them the more efficient
your plant will use them, how can you argue with that.


----------



## Drella (Jan 9, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey man I'd stop using veg nutes since you're not vegging anymore. Your girls need the flower nutes now, and you can use them full strength if you want, just feed with pure distilled every third watering.
> 
> Why are all your leaves wet again? If you foliar spray in flower you're going to get a big harvest of botrytis...


yeah, that's what i thought, it's just that i've been getting a lot of advice to use veg nutes while the ladies go through their initial "stretch". if youre telling me that when you switch to 12/12 you change nutes right away, im sold! your ladies still had their initail stretch, without the veg nutes, thanks man, i like to hear what you have to say, you got it dialed in, and i respect your opinion a lot DC!

leaves are wet in veg room, foliar spray. i stopped spraying after you're advice, and the leaves started curling up! i sprayed them, and an hour later the leaves looked super healthy! i don't know if it's because i got my veg in 24/0 or what, but they're always hungry for more nutes!


----------



## Drella (Jan 9, 2010)

Rydub said:


> Looking good bro! I have to agree with DC dont spray in Flower. And dont be afraid to feed the shit out of the ladys. Right now there hormones are changing and there looking to take up some serious amounts of P and K. So sock it to em bro!


yeah, the wet ladies were in my veg closet, the ladies in bloom are chilling in 75* 45% humidity, and loving it! i feel better after your guys advice, thanks rydup, i need your help now more than ever!



socialsmoker said:


> plants lookn good that 600 will sure do the job
> 
> 
> somebody said use h202 u cant use that n organic grows it will kill the good and the bad bacteria n soil grows


thanks bro, appreciated the advice.



terrorizer805 said:


> Looking great Drella keep it up.
> I see plenty of greenage so that's a good sign.


im trying to do you guys right, my ladies seem to be loving it! thanks terror, hope everythings going great for you!



terrorizer805 said:


> Drella don't over fertilize that will lead to alot of unwanted shit like nute burn or nutrient lock up, just keep doing what you're doing it's looking good brah.


thanks man, im trying! no nute burn yet, just like 3 leaves per plant wth spots, they're very happy!, hope it stays that way!



Shrubs First said:


> I used a res in soil, it just doesn't recirculate, its called drain to waste,
> and it is much better than doing your 5 gallin bucket with a mixing stick
> method.. Aerating the water and mixing the nutes whether you are in
> hydro or soil is extremely important if you plan on giviing the plants equal
> ...


thanks shrubs, you really helped me understand you're watering method, and i love everthing about it. really gonna look into changing my watering techniques, and changing to coco medium next grow, thanks to you! hope everythings looking great for you, hows the weather up there! it been 90* all week for me working outside in hollywood!


----------



## Drella (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah, i think it's like day 14 or something in my clones. i checked them for the first time today and yeah, 100% sucess. talk about something that puts you in a freaking good mood! i guess i got the technique dialed in. only ones not showing roots yet are the sativas, slow growers, but i love keeping the variety!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 9, 2010)

Way to go on the clones man, they look so healthy, I would 
definitely take a cut bro! I'll be posting some more pics tonight

One of my homies has some querkle, i'm thinkin about doin 
8 not this grow, but the one after, , I hear they are great for a SOG


----------



## Drella (Jan 9, 2010)

you're defn right there bro, i wish i could send you some. i really like the quirkel, never seen something grow like this. the growth is dense, but so funky. im defnitely a quirkel believer. really boosts my self esteem, that you say you'd take a cut, i'd be honored!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 9, 2010)

Are those root riot cubes? Must...find...cloning...success lol


----------



## Drella (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah, i know that they're soilless, they feel like a sponge, and they came in a clear bag! i will never use anything else!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 9, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> That's because you're not doing it completely correctly, its kind of lazy.
> ... a reservoir is not only for hydro.
> 
> I used a res in soil, it just doesn't recirculate, its called drain to waste,
> ...



Well You're right about roots loving air but it seems to work well for me. I don't have to use air pump to airate my mix, a stick works well for me and the plants aren't complaining a bit. Also it's a plant, it knows how to grow itself I'm not going to spend time and more money on things I simply don't need and will hardly make a difference at all on my over all yeild IMO, But to each their own right?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, i know that they're soilless, they feel like a sponge, and they came in a clear bag! i will never use anything else!


I used those as well when I was cloning, they worked great, easy to maintain, and
with a heat mat and h2o2 you can root those clones in 7 days flat...



terrorizer805 said:


> Well You're right about roots loving air but it seems to work well for me. I don't have to use air pump to airate my mix, a stick works well for me and the plants aren't complaining a bit. Also it's a plant, it knows how to grow itself I'm not going to spend time and more money on things I simply don't need and will hardly make a difference at all on my over all yeild IMO, But to each their own right?


You're just not on the same numbers.... and even thats a no good excuse....
I'm not sure how many plants you're growing but if it were any number bigger 
than 10, I'd say you're wasting precious time... Not only in your mixing and 
application methods, but in the uneveness and un-aerated state of the nutrient
mixture itself... Overall yield doesn't come from opinion... Yes to each their own.


Keep it up Drella, ya shits lookin good


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 10, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I used those as well when I was cloning, they worked great, easy to maintain, and
> with a heat mat and h2o2 you can root those clones in 7 days flat...
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Drella is not on the same "numbers you are either that is why I suggested him to use a 5 gallon bucket and a stick. A few air bubbles won't make a difference in yeild and roots love air that's is why we use well airated soils with good drainage.

I treat it as a weed and not a magical plant because it's just that a "weed".

Btw I'm growing more than 10 plants not all marijuana and i'm not wasting my time.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 10, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Exactly Drella is not on the same "numbers you are either that is why I suggested him to use a 5 gallon bucket and a stick. A few air bubbles won't make a difference in yeild and roots love air that's is why we use well airated soils with good drainage.
> 
> I treat it as a weed and not a magical plant because it's just that a "weed".
> 
> Btw I'm growing more than 10 plants not all marijuana and i'm not wasting my time.


Go for it man


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 11, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Go for it man


For sure


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 11, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, i think it's like day 14 or something in my clones. i checked them for the first time today and yeah, 100% sucess. talk about something that puts you in a freaking good mood! i guess i got the technique dialed in. only ones not showing roots yet are the sativas, slow growers, but i love keeping the variety!


 
good job bro. not too hard rite? just like my transplanting tutorial haha


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 11, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, i think it's like day 14 or something in my clones. i checked them for the first time today and yeah, 100% sucess. talk about something that puts you in a freaking good mood! i guess i got the technique dialed in. only ones not showing roots yet are the sativas, slow growers, but i love keeping the variety!


Good looking cuttings, Are these for the next grow?


----------



## Drella (Jan 11, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I used those as well when I was cloning, they worked great, easy to maintain, and
> with a heat mat and h2o2 you can root those clones in 7 days flat...
> 
> 
> Keep it up Drella, ya shits lookin good


yeah, no disrespect to rock wool, but im over rockwool. im using a soiless medium, why not use a soiless cloning medium? it works so good i wanna marry it! it really makes you feel like you can grow when you can clone, because you can continue the legacy! i am a believer in superthirve w/cuttings. i use like 3/4 tsp a gallon of ph'd water for my cuttings spray, the whole time, and they love it!


----------



## Drella (Jan 11, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> good job bro. not too hard rite? just like my transplanting tutorial haha


not hard now! you're tutorials are the shit bro!



terrorizer805 said:


> Good looking cuttings, Are these for the next grow?


yeah, i might be over the kushes though. it looks like they may only produce popcorn. my thought is to lst or sog them next grow. can you sog sativas. or my thought is they aren't sativas, i just need to train them better next round!


----------



## Drella (Jan 11, 2010)

pic of the hindu kush, the only one budding. all the rest are getting mighty hairy! second pic is of transplanted clones day two. (sunshine mix 4, and superthrived ph 6 water) 4quirkel, 2 hindu skunk, all indica cuties! i will also be experimenting training the OGKGC, and LAOG next round in the veg room!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 11, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, no disrespect to rock wool, but im over rockwool. im using a soiless medium, why not use a soiless cloning medium? it works so good i wanna marry it! it really makes you feel like you can grow when you can clone, because you can continue the legacy! i am a believer in superthirve w/cuttings. i use like 3/4 tsp a gallon of ph'd water for my cuttings spray, the whole time, and they love it!


Superthrive is the shit


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 11, 2010)

Drella said:


> not hard now! you're tutorials are the shit bro!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i might be over the kushes though. it looks like they may only produce popcorn. my thought is to lst or sog them next grow. can you sog sativas. or my thought is they aren't sativas, i just need to train them better next round!


Never heard of sogin sativas but anything is possible. I hope my Fire Og gives more than popcorn. The buds are starting to look really resiny on it though so I guess I can sacrifice quantity for quality.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 12, 2010)

Why make sacrifices?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 12, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Why make sacrifices?


Beautiful plant. What strain is she?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Superthrive is the shit


 
i agree. ive used superthrive for all my grows so far with no adverse side effects; if anything they recover faster then being stunted from cloning or transplanting.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

id SOG with indica just cuz its a faster flowering time and wont get so big but sum perfer sativas. id do a hybrid if anything. but im more for the scrog and multiple cola tops IMO. alot of it is becuz my plant limit. u can still do a perpetual harvest cycle with these methods as well like myself. 


frosty lookin cola u got there DC


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 12, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Beautiful plant. What strain is she?


Thanks. It's a Super Skunk indica pheno.


----------



## socialsmoker (Jan 12, 2010)

lookin good drella they showing sex yet?


----------



## socialsmoker (Jan 12, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> If you're refering to me I said H20 not hydrogen peroxide


 

thought i saw a 2 n there and didnt want any deaths better safe than sorry


----------



## Drella (Jan 12, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Superthrive is the shit


yeah, defn a keeper nute!



terrorizer805 said:


> Never heard of sogin sativas but anything is possible. I hope my Fire Og gives more than popcorn. The buds are starting to look really resiny on it though so I guess I can sacrifice quantity for quality.


yeah yours look similar to mine, but better. good luck to us! i think im gonna for sure lst to densen the nugs next time. experiments!



d.c. beard said:


> Why make sacrifices?


loving your ladies like always DC! this thread needed that encouragement! thanks bro!



BooMeR242 said:


> i agree. ive used superthrive for all my grows so far with no adverse side effects; if anything they recover faster then being stunted from cloning or transplanting.


me too. in any shock situation, its always there when you need it!



BooMeR242 said:


> id SOG with indica just cuz its a faster flowering time and wont get so big but sum perfer sativas. id do a hybrid if anything. but im more for the scrog and multiple cola tops IMO. alot of it is becuz my plant limit. u can still do a perpetual harvest cycle with these methods as well like myself.
> 
> 
> frosty lookin cola u got there DC


yeah i'll perfect the training of my og's next veg. probably gonna go with lst to densen the nugs!



socialsmoker said:


> lookin good drella they showing sex yet?


yeah they're flowering nicely, thanks bro, in day 12 of 12/12!


----------



## Drella (Jan 12, 2010)

just giving an update of how they look. all budding! first dose of kool bloom today, to densen nugs. also 1/2strength bloom nutes. no more veg nutes. balls to the walls gentelmen, here we go. im gonna also trim all of the bottom growth that wont be worth none, in a day or two. updates when it gets more exciting. hope everythings going great out there for you guys!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 13, 2010)

Drella said:


> just giving an update of how they look. all budding! first dose of kool bloom today, to densen nugs. also 1/2strength bloom nutes. no more veg nutes. balls to the walls gentelmen, here we go. im gonna also trim all of the bottom growth that wont be worth none, in a day or two. updates when it gets more exciting. hope everythings going great out there for you guys!


Yeah I say cut off the bottom 4 branches (unless they look like they'll actually amount to something, but they prob won't) and then strip whatever's left off the bottom third of the plants. It'll get rid of a lot of the scraggly bottom branches that won't amount to anything, focus the growth on areas that you'll use, and make for a lot better airflow under the canopy (believe it or not it usually lowers my temps). It'll also make it a LOT easier to water.


----------



## Drella (Jan 13, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Yeah I say cut off the bottom 4 branches (unless they look like they'll actually amount to something, but they prob won't) and then strip whatever's left off the bottom third of the plants. It'll get rid of a lot of the scraggly bottom branches that won't amount to anything, focus the growth on areas that you'll use, and make for a lot better airflow under the canopy (believe it or not it usually lowers my temps). It'll also make it a LOT easier to water.


thanks,DC, means a lot coming from you! i've already lollypopped them, but a very concervative lollypop, (only enough for two cuttings per plant), so it defn helps with my decision to trim more, thanks bro!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Yeah I say cut off the bottom 4 branches (unless they look like they'll actually amount to something, but they prob won't) and then strip whatever's left off the bottom third of the plants. It'll get rid of a lot of the scraggly bottom branches that won't amount to anything, focus the growth on areas that you'll use, and make for a lot better airflow under the canopy (believe it or not it usually lowers my temps). It'll also make it a LOT easier to water.


I couldn't agree more 

Took the words right out of my mouth. Helps keep Humidity more even and slightly lower (or easier to maintain/adjust) throughout the room as well, increasing the accuracy of your Hygrometer.

I do have some plants that: When the initial flowering stretch is induced, I watch to see the light penetration to lower growth to determine whether each individual site would get a desirable amount of light (a lux/light meter helps with this). If I determine I am not going to be able to pull a gram off the top nugget of the lower branch (less than 3 nodes on branch, less than 10 pistils on top cola before 2 weeks into flower, site receives less than 7,000 Lumens on PAR, LB-B-Y-O-R-FR), the branch comes off, if the branch has potential for a weighty top cola (thick stem, more than three nodes on it, more than 30 pistils 2+ weeks into flower) it stays on.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 15, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I couldn't agree more
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth. Helps keep Humidity more even and slightly lower (or easier to maintain/adjust) throughout the room as well, increasing the accuracy of your Hygrometer.
> 
> I do have some plants that: When the initial flowering stretch is induced, I watch to see the light penetration to lower growth to determine whether each individual site would get a desirable amount of light (a lux/light meter helps with this). If I determine I am not going to be able to pull a gram off the top nugget of the lower branch (less than 3 nodes on branch, less than 10 pistils on top cola before 2 weeks into flower, site receives less than 7,000 Lumens on PAR, LB-B-Y-O-R-FR), the branch comes off, if the branch has potential for a weighty top cola (thick stem, more than three nodes on it, more than 30 pistils 2+ weeks into flower) it stays on.


Nice. I don't know if I have the patience for all that, but that is a very good method for determining which branches to cut. I just size em up and if they're low and spindly they get the scissors.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 15, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Nice. I don't know if I have the patience for all that, but that is a very good method for determining which branches to cut. I just size em up and if they're low and spindly they get the scissors.


Exactly, it is easy to do with the right timing, just take a look at them and cut them off...... 

If you've ever done a scrog it makes it much easier.... anything that itsn't reaching
the screen gets the chop chop.


----------



## Drella (Jan 17, 2010)

did some bottom trimming yesterday. thanks DC, LD, and shrubs, vetran experience is definitely appreciated. cut the bottoms of plant where light wasn't penetrating. it hurts trimming something that has buds on it, (especially from my backround of male clones)


----------



## Drella (Jan 17, 2010)

hey guys, hope you had a great weekend, raining in socal! ladies getting thirsty every 2-3 days now. feeding bloom nutes here on out, with kool bloom additive. nugs just keep getting bigger every day! had to tie down the sativa, tall bitch! still looking great, dark green leaves, starting to trich, and im super happy!


just a thought, I have four plants in there, they dont take up all of the space, 4x4x6. one more plant could fit. if i put one more plant in there would it make my yield the same, or more, as long as i didn't overcrowd the canopy?


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 17, 2010)

Drella said:


> hey guys, hope you had a great weekend, raining in socal! ladies getting thirsty every 2-3 days now. feeding bloom nutes here on out, with kool bloom additive. nugs just keep getting bigger every day! had to tie down the sativa, tall bitch! still looking great, dark green leaves, starting to trich, and im super happy!
> 
> 
> just a thought, I have four plants in there, they dont take up all of the space, 4x4x6. one more plant could fit. if i put one more plant in there would it make my yield the same, or more, as long as i didn't overcrowd the canopy?


 
Looking very good Drella, Hell yea it's puring like a Mother F'er. IMO I think if you have the room for one more I say throw it in there your running a 600 watter that shoud be sufficient for all those plants.

BTW. Which one is you OG?


----------



## Drella (Jan 18, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Looking very good Drella, Hell yea it's puring like a Mother F'er. IMO I think if you have the room for one more I say throw it in there your running a 600 watter that shoud be sufficient for all those plants.
> 
> BTW. Which one is you OG?


yeah, im defn considering throwing one more in!

sorry i didnt take seperate pics! ill have some posted tomorrow! i love how you always take the time to do seperate pics, you gotta a real respectable thread terror!

if you have time page 19- bloom day 4 pics, first and second pic. its the plant on the right! either way ill have pics posted tomorrow!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 19, 2010)

Put the extra plant in, spread all the plants out to the outer edge of the area/room (but not right against the wall or anything), thin out some of the biggest fan leaves toward the top half of the plants so light can penetrate the canopy better, and then just somehow try to keep the canopy even. Try to keep your light about 18" over the tops of the plants.


----------



## Drella (Jan 19, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Put the extra plant in, spread all the plants out to the outer edge of the area/room (but not right against the wall or anything), thin out some of the biggest fan leaves toward the top half of the plants so light can penetrate the canopy better, and then just somehow try to keep the canopy even. Try to keep your light about 18" over the tops of the plants.


i feel so much better doing it with your backing DC! you're the man! i was scared about trimming off some or the top big fan leaves, (because they feed the plant), but obviously they find a way to feed, look at you're grows! the plant I've decided to throw in is the revegged bushy beast, (WWX3cheese), im gonna take like four cuttings off her tomorrow, and throw her in a day or two. 

my hood has a glass cover. i air cool it with a 180cfm 4" exhaust fan. it aircools the light, and exhaust air out the room. would you do 18" even with an air cooled hood? i had it 20" away before nugs showed. it's around 18" away now nugs are blossoming. thanks bro!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 19, 2010)

Drella leaves are what produce bud don't cut them off. If you have to just move them or tuck them somewhere.


----------



## Drella (Jan 19, 2010)

my best sativa and indica, OGKGC, and Hindu SKunk. first pic of hindu, second of OGKGC. third pic of top shot of both, OG on the left! any comments appreciated!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 19, 2010)

Drella said:


> my best sativa and indica, OGKGC, and Hindu SKunk. first pic of hindu, second of OGKGC. third pic of top shot of both, OG on the left! any comments appreciated!


so that's the OGKGC?
It looks exactly like mine, I hate how they grow really tall with flimsy scrony branches. I'm going with all indicas my on my next run. Hopefully some white rhino and some cannadential


----------



## Drella (Jan 19, 2010)

yeahuuuh! funny how the bushy ones are so mush more sexier indoor, IDK, well see how much she yields. I also have a LAOG in veg, like 2' right now. F%CK! i think ill always do one sativa though, people love the variety, well see how much of a pain she is!


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 20, 2010)

damn dude, don't know how I wasn't following this grow before Drella. my bad man! glad I found it when I did

definitely scribed now tho and looks like things are starting to get very interesting


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking great Drella. Yes, just keep the light about 18" above the canopy so that the light can 'spread' out evenly across all the plants. I used to try to keep it lower for more lumens, which I thought would equal more yield. But trust me, it works much better with the light up a bit so it can spread and this way you never have to worry about heat-stressing/light-bleaching your tops either.

Put the tallest plants in the corners, the shorter plants in the middle, put them in a circle kinda, spread out evenly, with the light about 18" above the middle. Then, trim off any big fan leaves that you have that grow INWARD on the plant and are obstructing lower areas from getting light. Leave all the big fans around the outside edges of the plant and the outside 'ring' if you will of plants (your lighting footprint). Fan leaves that aren't obstructing anything (i.e., around the outside edges of the garden 'ring') should not be cut.







I trim leaves off all the time, and it doesn't hurt the plant at all. THIS is what trimming off the big fans on the top half of the plant will give you. Leave the bottom half. Big. Rockhard. Nugs.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sativas have a nice high, I just can't stand the A)lengthiness of them B)the extra 2-3 weeks of flowering they need and C) the reduced yield compared to a Indica of the same age. I guess you could always go with a 70/30 or 50/50 and reduce these effects though. I'm impatient at this point in my life what can i say lol


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 20, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Looking great Drella. Yes, just keep the light about 18" above the canopy so that the light can 'spread' out evenly across all the plants. I used to try to keep it lower for more lumens, which I thought would equal more yield. But trust me, it works much better with the light up a bit so it can spread and this way you never have to worry about heat-stressing/light-bleaching your tops either.
> 
> Put the tallest plants in the corners, the shorter plants in the middle, put them in a circle kinda, spread out evenly, with the light about 18" above the middle. Then, trim off any big fan leaves that you have that grow INWARD on the plant and are obstructing lower areas from getting light. Leave all the big fans around the outside edges of the plant and the outside 'ring' if you will of plants (your lighting footprint). Fan leaves that aren't obstructing anything (i.e., around the outside edges of the garden 'ring') should not be cut.
> 
> ...


Did you leave some plants with all the leaves on the top half? It doesn't make sense that by removing the leaves from the top half of the plant would result in bigger buds, it just doesn't work that way
I can bet that if you left a plant untouched it would have yielded even more than the ones that were touched
The plants need the sun/fan leaves to adsorb light and combine it with co2 and h2o to go through photosynthesis
The leaves need the light, not the buds
The leaves absorbing the light along with co2 and h2o will make glucose (C6H12O6)
h2o + co2 + light = C6H12O6 or glucose a simple sugar that feeds the plant


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 20, 2010)

damn drella u got sum lanky lady there. sativa is always gonna b taller but lookin good!
the whole leaf trimming theory is gonna be a mess. everyones gonna have their own methods and good arguments both sides. ull just have to experiment and find wat u like. all natural makes sense, but then so does cleanin up the plant to avoid future issues; (fungi pest humidity etc) so better to have sum nug then no nug. but gotta figure shit out for urself. theres plenty of growers on here with good and bad experience to share and help ya learn


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 20, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Did you leave some plants with all the leaves on the top half? It doesn't make sense that by removing the leaves from the top half of the plant would result in bigger buds, it just doesn't work that way
> I can bet that if you left a plant untouched it would have yielded even more than the ones that were touched
> The plants need the sun/fan leaves to adsorb light and combine it with co2 and h2o to go through photosynthesis
> The leaves need the light, not the buds
> ...


Amen to that!

That's why I never remove any leaves from my plants, let nature take it's course, your only job is to play god


----------



## Drella (Jan 20, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> damn dude, don't know how I wasn't following this grow before Drella. my bad man! glad I found it when I did
> 
> definitely scribed now tho and looks like things are starting to get very interesting


they for sure are brother, don't feel bad. i been folowwing yours b/c we got similar setups, this should be a good one! pull up a chair mang!



d.c. beard said:


> Looking great Drella. Yes, just keep the light about 18" above the canopy so that the light can 'spread' out evenly across all the plants. I used to try to keep it lower for more lumens, which I thought would equal more yield. But trust me, it works much better with the light up a bit so it can spread and this way you never have to worry about heat-stressing/light-bleaching your tops either.
> 
> Put the tallest plants in the corners, the shorter plants in the middle, put them in a circle kinda, spread out evenly, with the light about 18" above the middle. Then, trim off any big fan leaves that you have that grow INWARD on the plant and are obstructing lower areas from getting light. Leave all the big fans around the outside edges of the plant and the outside 'ring' if you will of plants (your lighting footprint). Fan leaves that aren't obstructing anything (i.e., around the outside edges of the garden 'ring') should not be cut.
> 
> ...


ill defnitely benefit from yours trials DC! the lights gonna stay 18" away! i like the theory of tall plants to the outside, i always wondered how the canopy of light should be disbursed. i cut like 10-15 fan leaves off my four plants in bloom, those nugs underneath are gonna love it! i only cut leaves on the inside, like you said, it makes sense!

basically ive admired your grows from the beginning DC, your one of the few who got it dialed in! i also love how some of your opinions differ from the mainstream, were similar in a lot of ways, thanks bro! BTW, theres always room for your bud porn on my thread!



Someguy15 said:


> Sativas have a nice high, I just can't stand the A)lengthiness of them B)the extra 2-3 weeks of flowering they need and C) the reduced yield compared to a Indica of the same age. I guess you could always go with a 70/30 or 50/50 and reduce these effects though. I'm impatient at this point in my life what can i say lol


i know! sativas are so frustrating! to be honest tho, i think ill always have at least one in bloom, no more than that though!
i know what you mean about impatience! 



tom__420 said:


> Did you leave some plants with all the leaves on the top half? It doesn't make sense that by removing the leaves from the top half of the plant would result in bigger buds, it just doesn't work that way
> I can bet that if you left a plant untouched it would have yielded even more than the ones that were touched
> The plants need the sun/fan leaves to adsorb light and combine it with co2 and h2o to go through photosynthesis
> The leaves need the light, not the buds
> ...


defintely true statements tom_420, thanks for the advice! i trimmed some of my inside fan leaves simply because i want the nugs that i let stay on this plant, (i mean the ones that survived the last undergrowth trimming) to be big like the rest of the nugs. weird how there are two contridicting basic opionions in growing, 1-undergrowth is always gonna yield small, just cut it off, consintrate energy to the top! and 2- fan leaves are the lifeline to Cannabus! 



BooMeR242 said:


> damn drella u got sum lanky lady there. sativa is always gonna b taller but lookin good!
> the whole leaf trimming theory is gonna be a mess. everyones gonna have their own methods and good arguments both sides. ull just have to experiment and find wat u like. all natural makes sense, but then so does cleanin up the plant to avoid future issues; (fungi pest humidity etc) so better to have sum nug then no nug. but gotta figure shit out for urself. theres plenty of growers on here with good and bad experience to share and help ya learn


yeah thats why i love growing, and this site. everyone here just wants to help and learn. you guys all rock in my book!



terrorizer805 said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> That's why I never remove any leaves from my plants, let nature take it's course, your only job is to play god


Terror, i respect your disipline and green efforts. your grows are sick bro! your grows really resemble nature, mine have a little twist. i love experimenting, and the "fun" in growing. im always gonna try new things. one day i hope to have the method "dialed in" but right now im having fun! thanks dude!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 20, 2010)

Drella said:


> they for sure are brother, don't feel bad. i been folowwing yours b/c we got similar setups, this should be a good one! pull up a chair mang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's cool bro, Good Luck


----------



## Drella (Jan 21, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> That's cool bro, Good Luck


thanks bro, good luck to you too!


----------



## Drella (Jan 21, 2010)

some pics took last night when the lights turned off! real blurry but you can tell how the cola structures gonna be though!

also a pic of the next generation. ive never done red cups before, just straight to 3 gallon pots. does anybody know when i should transplant?

last pic of the revegged monster, my only WWARX3CHEESE! im gonna top her, take a cutting from that, and a bunch of cuttings of the bottom! it looks like a top yielder, still got some one leaf mutations on her though! a lot of the one leafs did turn into 3-5 leafs though!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 21, 2010)

Should be ready to transplant when they become root bound.
That revegged monster looks great


----------



## Drella (Jan 22, 2010)

ive never experienced root bound. i got five 1/4" holes drilled in the bottom of cups. do you know they're root bound when they stop growing? 

thanks, im hopeful for the monster!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Signs of a Rootbound Plant

*


The pot has been filled with roots and there is very little soil left
Because there is very little soil left when you water, it goes right through and drains out, nothing is retained
The plant wilts within a day or two of watering, because with very little soil, no moisture is retained
The roots are growing out of the drainage holes
The roots are cracking the pot
The plant is top heavy or way too big for the size of the container


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 22, 2010)

Everything looks really good... great job!

I wouldn't wait for a root-bound condition to signal transplant time, although it is nice if you can get the cup space fairly full of roots and get a coherent root ball that pulls out in one piece. Just easier to handle and you get less transplant shock, if you get any at all.

Those are clones in the cups, right? If so, they should fill the cups out pretty well in about a week under a 600; maybe even less. If you're getting active growth on the top, you're getting a lot of root growth down below too. If you know they're females, go right into a 3-gallon. Or even if you don't... but I know a lot of folks will use an intermediary pot size like 1-gal with unsexed plants so as to not chow up all their grow space and budget with a bunch of big pots that need to get sorted out anyway.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking great Drella! Man, you did the right thing trimming a few fans off and in the end you'll be glad you did you'll see. 

I know Tom420 thinks he's the god of pot growing or something, but trust me you can't apply all the principles of growing outdoors, indoors. Sure outside leave every leaf there is, the sun is bright as shit and it'll penetrate any canopy as long as the sunlight comes down on it. Indoors is a whole 'nother story though, and when you're working with a lower power HID you need to maintain even light distribution to/through your canopy which cannot truly be done without sacrificing a few big fans here and there. Why would you _not_ want to trim a few old big leaves that aren't photosynthesizing as fast anymore to expose a few hundred or more new leaves that _are_ photosynthesizing fast plus (more importantly) open the area up so that lumens may penetrate more deeply in general? People that are scared to trim away a few leaves for the greater good of the plant are just stubborn and foolish. I mean, do what you want, but don't act like trimming a few leaves here and there is bad for the plants or your yield. Not with only a 400-600w HID.

Oh and Drella if you haven't already done this I would take something like an icepick and poke some holes around the bottom of those cups on the outside so that they can drain properly. You need some drainage or you can get root-rot.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 22, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Looking great Drella! Man, you did the right thing trimming a few fans off and in the end you'll be glad you did you'll see.
> 
> I know Tom420 thinks he's the god of pot growing or something, but trust me you can't apply all the principles of growing outdoors, indoors. Sure outside leave every leaf there is, the sun is bright as shit and it'll penetrate any canopy as long as the sunlight comes down on it. Indoors is a whole 'nother story though, and when you're working with a lower power HID you need to maintain even light distribution to/through your canopy which cannot truly be done without sacrificing a few big fans here and there. Why would you _not_ want to trim a few old big leaves that aren't photosynthesizing as fast anymore to expose a few hundred or more new leaves that _are_ photosynthesizing fast plus (more importantly) open the area up so that lumens may penetrate more deeply in general? People that are scared to trim away a few leaves for the greater good of the plant are just stubborn and foolish. I mean, do what you want, but don't act like trimming a few leaves here and there is bad for the plants or your yield. Not with only a 400-600w HID.
> 
> Oh and Drella if you haven't already done this I would take something like an icepick and poke some holes around the bottom of those cups on the outside so that they can drain properly. You need some drainage or you can get root-rot.


 
Tom is right, The same principles go for any plant wether it be in or outdoors.
Outdoor plants actually get less light penetration to the bottom leaves than indoor plants do, and they also don't get full light all day like indoor plants. It's foolish to cut off the main thing that produces bud, but it's your call if you want to experiment or not. Theres better ways to get light penetration down further other than butchering plants. Buds don't need light to grow. You've notice the bigger leaves on your plants right, They are bigger than most because they are the most efficient food producing leaves for your plant.

Don't listen to just anybody that shoots you advice Drella, do your own research so you can further educate yourself and better understand how plants grow. Good Luck Buddy, Terrorizer 



*Uncle Ben-*
*Bottom line? It is your call to determine what is most important to the plant during flowering - large, efficient fan leaves or small, ineffective bud leaves. Choose carefully regarding targeting fan leaves for removal or tucking them away, as their exposure to quality light is The Key.*


----------



## Drella (Jan 22, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> *Signs of a Rootbound Plant
> 
> *
> 
> ...


very informative, thanks for the useful info bro, i think ill let em go another week or less!



Kriegs said:


> Everything looks really good... great job!
> 
> I wouldn't wait for a root-bound condition to signal transplant time, although it is nice if you can get the cup space fairly full of roots and get a coherent root ball that pulls out in one piece. Just easier to handle and you get less transplant shock, if you get any at all.
> 
> Those are clones in the cups, right? If so, they should fill the cups out pretty well in about a week under a 600; maybe even less. If you're getting active growth on the top, you're getting a lot of root growth down below too. If you know they're females, go right into a 3-gallon. Or even if you don't... but I know a lot of folks will use an intermediary pot size like 1-gal with unsexed plants so as to not chow up all their grow space and budget with a bunch of big pots that need to get sorted out anyway.


thanks kriegs, i can tell by your advice that you really care, and i appreciate it. i run 4- 4't5's for veg. all clones, already blooming for almost a month, it's a sure thing, hope everything is well for you!



d.c. beard said:


> Looking great Drella! Man, you did the right thing trimming a few fans off and in the end you'll be glad you did you'll see.
> 
> 
> Oh and Drella if you haven't already done this I would take something like an icepick and poke some holes around the bottom of those cups on the outside so that they can drain properly. You need some drainage or you can get root-rot.


i always appreciate your help DC. the reason why i value your opinion is because we have similar grow capabilities. we both have a bloom room with A/C and HID. the difference is you have it dialed in. the basic fact is indoor is totally different than outdoor. indoor growers, there are three kinds, experimenters, organic, and leave aloners. i think we all rock. this is the best hobby ive ever had! im a mixture of growing techniques. basically i trimmed them because the undergrowth, (that looked like it has the potentiel for denseness, wasn't getting any light, they were thinner than the buds on the top. DC and Rydup have influenced my trimming techniques, and they have only helped my grows.

the red cups have 5 1/4 holes drilled in them

thanks dc, looks like you have a harvest looming, good luck bro!



terrorizer805 said:


> Tom is right, The same principles go for any plant wether it be in or outdoors.
> Outdoor plants actually get less light penetration to the bottom leaves than indoor plants do, and they also don't get full light all day like indoor plants. It's foolish to cut off the main thing that produces bud, but it's your call if you want to experiment or not. Theres better ways to get light penetration down further other than butchering plants. Buds don't need light to grow. You've notice the bigger leaves on your plants right, They are bigger than most because they are the most efficient food producing leaves for your plant.
> 
> Don't listen to just anybody that shoots you advice Drella, do your own research so you can further educate yourself and better understand how plants grow. Good Luck Buddy, Terrorizer
> ...


Thanks terror, i appreciate your experience and work ethic. your grows come out great, and very natural looking. not to mention dense and amazing! i appreciate your natural approach, its very disiplined. my approach is i have a lot of plants, and an ADD mind. im using my experiments to dial in my technique, nothing is set in stone, except for the fact that im gonna keep posting, and keep growing! good luck bro, thank you for always giving me your opinions and help!


----------



## Drella (Jan 23, 2010)

nugging up and triching nicely, all have a distinct smell! I found out the clone i had that was labeled WWARX3CHEESE, is actually White widow cross with 3 cheese, im super stoked! this is the revegged monster that is the extra plant im throwing into bloom. I took cuttings of the bottom and tops of this beast. she had never touched as far as trimming until today.

I did an experiment on my LAOG clone. the top colas made the plant like 28", way too tall. so i cut off like 4monster colas, i guess you can technically call it topping, but man, iv'e never took cuttings from such thick branches, they didn't even droop in 12 hrs!

did a lot of shopping today, i bought a 2'- 4 tube t5 fixture. this brings my total veg room to 6' 4t5 fixture. it's basically adjustable for taller/shorter plants now. i was sick of my veg room getting crowded. when im not using the new t5 fixture. ill use it for side lighting somewhere.

I also picked up a 30x lighted microscope, in the picture you can see i also have a 3' 2tube t5 fixture bought at home depot for $30.

last pics of my favorite, hindu skunk, nugs getting real dense. i found out today these ladies have a 10wk bloom time, kinda bummer, longer bloom time, but oh well!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hell yea bro some shoping!
I'm gonna buy a Grow tent for my next run and a exhaust fan can't wait.


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 24, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Hell yea bro some shoping!
> I'm gonna buy a Grow tent for my next run and a exhaust fan can't wait.


That's one way to get a man to go shopping... ... suggest a hydro-store run.

(My apologies if I've mistakenly assumed anyone's sex.. couldn't resist).


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 24, 2010)

Mmmm I love my T5


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 24, 2010)

haha i like ur grower categories; experimentors, organic, and leave it aloners. id guess id have to put myself in with the experimentors then lol. anyways keep up the good shit brotha still followin along


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 24, 2010)

kriegs said:


> that's one way to get a man to go shopping... ... Suggest a hydro-store run.
> 
> (my apologies if i've mistakenly assumed anyone's sex.. Couldn't resist).


what?...........


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Hell yea bro some shoping!
> I'm gonna buy a Grow tent for my next run and a exhaust fan can't wait.


grow tent for terrorizer! im so happy for you! your gonna love the roomyness of it, really gonna step your grows up! are you gonna get a like a 4" or 6" inline exhaust, or what kind? in my bloom room i run a 4" inline through my light to cool it, and exhaust air out of my bloom room. i keep the vent closed on my window air unit. so technically, i just found out, i have no intake. the handful of times i check the bloom room throughout the day i let the door open for some fresh air. next grow im gonna get a CO2 setup with a regulator for $300, with a big tank and regulator. because my rooms sealed, (no air coming in) it should work. i gotta get a dual timer to turn off the exhaust for 3hrs while the CO2 bumps!



Kriegs said:


> That's one way to get a man to go shopping... ... suggest a hydro-store run.
> 
> (My apologies if I've mistakenly assumed anyone's sex.. couldn't resist).


yeah, i always spend too much, $300 for a 150w hps with built in ballast, 1- 2ft 4tube T5, 8 3gallon pots with saucers, and a 30x lighted magnifier. but damn does it feel good. i know im supposed to conserve what i spend, dont wanna put out more than i put in, you get what you pay for, right? ive dumped $1500 so far, $2000 with utilities and nutes.



notoriousb said:


> Mmmm I love my T5


cant go wrong, for me personally. ill never go metal halid. im moving my veg room to the garage. trying to keep the veg room cool during a cali summers gonna suck! the t5's gonna help. im gonna build a plywood structure, that's gonna be insulated. before summer im gonna invest in a 4" inline to exhaust, and a circulating fan, we'll see. 



BooMeR242 said:


> haha i like ur grower categories; experimentors, organic, and leave it aloners. id guess id have to put myself in with the experimentors then lol. anyways keep up the good shit brotha still followin along


yeah im an experimentor too bro! thanks for sticking with this one, it's gonna start getting interesting, i promise! i guess im technically a serious, laid back, here for the joy of growing, experimentor! keep it up y'all!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 25, 2010)

haha ya im still followin man no worries im here like everyday as is. im just waitin for my shit to get rollin and play sum catch up with u. keep up the good shit


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

first pic of one transplanted clone, from red cups, nice looking roots, 
second and third pic of revegged monster i threw into bloom yesterday, it was getting crowed in the veg room. thanks for the advice guys to throw it in the bloom room. im gonna do a good trimming on her the second week of 12/12, so she doesnt get in the way of the other ladies. this plant is White Widow Northern Lights X 3 Cheese, i heard she's a leafy beast, so im gonna keep her proper!
fourth and fifth pic of the veg room now, with newly transplanted clones from red cups, new cuttings of LAOG, and white widow northern lights x 3 cheese, and some mature veg that i gotta get rid of, any takers? just dont got the room for em!


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya im still followin man no worries im here like everyday as is. im just waitin for my shit to get rollin and play sum catch up with u. keep up the good shit


yeah dude, i never thought id be in day 25 of bloom, and looking great. not one yellow leaf, and buds thriving like hell! i hit some bumps in the road, as did you, but im ready to be dialed in on my strains and setup! in the meantime checkout my trials and tribulations, so you dont do the same. good luck on getting your shit rolling!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 25, 2010)

Drella said:


> grow tent for terrorizer! im so happy for you! your gonna love the roomyness of it, really gonna step your grows up! are you gonna get a like a 4" or 6" inline exhaust, or what kind? in my bloom room i run a 4" inline through my light to cool it, and exhaust air out of my bloom room. i keep the vent closed on my window air unit. so technically, i just found out, i have no intake. the handful of times i check the bloom room throughout the day i let the door open for some fresh air. next grow im gonna get a CO2 setup with a regulator for $300, with a big tank and regulator. because my rooms sealed, (no air coming in) it should work. i gotta get a dual timer to turn off the exhaust for 3hrs while the CO2 bumps!


Yeah man, i'm gonna get a 4x4 grow tent and a 4" inline fan with carbon filter, Then hopefully a cooltube. Fuck yea bro you're gonna be happy with that c02 your plants are gonna love it. Eventually I will buy a c02 sytem too but i'm gonna take it one grow at a time.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn you have a shit load of plants man, I would too if I had more space but gotta work with the space I have I guess.
WTF are you nails painted? Lol or is that your girl?


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Yeah man, i'm gonna get a 4x4 grow tent and a 4" inline fan with carbon filter, Then hopefully a cooltube. Fuck yea bro you're gonna be happy with that c02 your plants are gonna love it. Eventually I will buy a c02 sytem too but i'm gonna take it one grow at a time.


dude, were like twins! same strains, same bloom room! i gotta 4x4x6 man-made plywood, insulated box. i gotta 600w hps with a glass sealed hood. it has two 6" holes on both sides for cooling, and exhaust. i run a 4" inline though my light with ducting and a step up adapter 4"-6" into the light. it works for me, to cool the light, and give the room ever important exhaust!


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Damn you have a shit load of plants man, I would too if I had more space but gotta work with the space I have I guess.
> WTF are you nails painted? Lol or is that your girl?


your gonna have more space soon though! Ha, i was wondering if anyone would notice, yeah its my wifes little hands in the pic! im trying to talk her into a bikini photo to celebrate our first harvest. thanks boomer for the inspiration!

CA just passed legislation through the state supreme court, i know its true because my wife read it on Perez Hilton! a cannabus patient can now use discretion with the amount of plants he/she can grow. just dont go crazy. im mostly experimenting, if you ever need or want to trade hit me up, or pm me bro, we are neighbors! My grows are 100% bog and PM free, i pretreat and sterilize everything twice!


----------



## abetterworld (Jan 27, 2010)

could you post a link to the court ruling?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 27, 2010)

Drella said:


> your gonna have more space soon though! Ha, i was wondering if anyone would notice, yeah its my wifes little hands in the pic! im trying to talk her into a bikini photo to celebrate our first harvest. thanks boomer for the inspiration!
> 
> CA just passed legislation through the state supreme court, i know its true because my wife read it on Perez Hilton! a cannabus patient can now use discretion with the amount of plants he/she can grow. just dont go crazy. im mostly experimenting, if you ever need or want to trade hit me up, or pm me bro, we are neighbors! My grows are 100% bog and PM free, i pretreat and sterilize everything twice!



baha i saw the pic with her hands in the pic and had to double take on it i was confused lol.
def should work on that photoshoot drella haha. im gonna start a new trend on RUI. just u wait.. haha were doin a photoshoot with our rides soon i think and maybe do a shoot for Pinups and Pitbulls.
im also gettin a new pitbull puppy soon im stoked.

but ya my cannabis attorney i deal with said the attorney general of CA has always set the limit to 16 mature plants per rec. not 6. its been bullshit. but the descretion law i like more 

better for all u SOG growers as well. but glad to hear that my setup is lawfully sanctioned 

"playing barnyard games, gotta be smarter then the piggies..." -judge D


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 27, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> baha i saw the pic with her hands in the pic and had to double take on it i was confused lol.
> def should work on that photoshoot drella haha. im gonna start a new trend on RUI. just u wait.. haha were doin a photoshoot with our rides soon i think and maybe do a shoot for Pinups and Pitbulls.
> im also gettin a new pitbull puppy soon im stoked.
> 
> ...


let's not forget where your idea stemmed from Boom


----------



## Drella (Jan 30, 2010)

abetterworld said:


> could you post a link to the court ruling?


my wife found it on perez hilton.com



BooMeR242 said:


> baha i saw the pic with her hands in the pic and had to double take on it i was confused lol.
> def should work on that photoshoot drella haha. im gonna start a new trend on RUI. just u wait.. haha were doin a photoshoot with our rides soon i think and maybe do a shoot for Pinups and Pitbulls.
> im also gettin a new pitbull puppy soon im stoked.
> 
> ...


im defn down with the photoshoot thread! my wife said she wasn't too sure, but im sure once she sees how much i yield, and the hard work pay off, she'll sing a different tune. after we got those male clones, she swears this is never gonna work, but damn, things are looking good right now.



notoriousb said:


> let's not forget where your idea stemmed from Boom


i like your new avatar bro!


----------



## Drella (Jan 30, 2010)

what can i say guys, it looks like i know what im doing. 

im not trying to sound full of myself, but for those who have been here, i fricken deserve this!

you can really start to see the cola structure, im gonna have to start supporting them soon, smells are retarded right now. swelling is apparent, trichs are getting out of hand. planning on another 4-6weeks, we'll see!

the names of the plants are under the pics, but they all smell/look different!


----------



## Kriegs (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow... you've got a flow going there for sure. Everything looks beautiful - everything. +rep for you, bud..


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome, those will be some heavy yielders, how many colas average per plant?


----------



## notoriousb (Jan 31, 2010)

nothing better than seeing nice frosty buds developing compared to hardy males sacks haha 

I still cant believe that shit... males clones.... 

looks like things are taking a turn for the better drella. stoked for ya man, looks like there will be plenty of females for you to be smoking on here in a little


----------



## Drella (Jan 31, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Wow... you've got a flow going there for sure. Everything looks beautiful - everything. +rep for you, bud..


thanks bro, it means a lot! yeah, they all smell different, but are of equal density, cant get any better.



Someguy15 said:


> Awesome, those will be some heavy yielders, how many colas average per plant?


yeah i know. they all look like 10wk plants, but its all good. many colas on each. the quirkels have like 10 colas. so does the OGKGC. the hindu skunk on the other hand has like 20 colas. very heavy and smelly.



notoriousb said:


> nothing better than seeing nice frosty buds developing compared to hardy males sacks haha
> 
> I still cant believe that shit... males clones....
> 
> looks like things are taking a turn for the better drella. stoked for ya man, looks like there will be plenty of females for you to be smoking on here in a little


thanks man. i know, who wouldve thought that i know how to grow. i was second guessing myself after those male clones, but im feeling it now!


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol, I wouldn't say they look like 10 week plants there buddy, but they do definitely look good. You're def doing a great job this time, just keep listening to the plants. You know what I mean. And flush every 3 weeks if you can.

+REP


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 2, 2010)

haha ya im sure the wife will be down once we get shit rollin brotha. ur ladies are lookin nice and fillin out. wont be long til theyre huge colas. ure def rite u fricken deserve this haha


----------



## terrorizer805 (Feb 2, 2010)

Definitely looking good drella keep up the good work


----------



## Drella (Feb 2, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Lol, I wouldn't say they look like 10 week plants there buddy, but they do definitely look good. You're def doing a great job this time, just keep listening to the plants. You know what I mean. And flush every 3 weeks if you can.
> 
> +REP


wow, you think they might be 8 weekers, that'd be great. i wasnt looking forward to yielding every 10 weeks, total downer!
thanks dc, it means a lot coming from you.

funny how that was the question i was going to ask you, about flushing. now i know it's a good idea. the ladies in bloom will be getting their first flush next watering. then the 2wks of flush before bloom! next round ill flush em before they get thrown into bloom! so i guess the ritual will be 3-4 flushes before the two weeks of flushing before harvest! thanks dc! im trying my best here!



BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya im sure the wife will be down once we get shit rollin brotha. ur ladies are lookin nice and fillin out. wont be long til theyre huge colas. ure def rite u fricken deserve this haha


im sure she will too! these ladies are already fat enough! im wishing for at least 1/2lb off the four plants. that would be hoping for 2oz a plant. im setting up the high hopes. truthfully, anything over 1/4lb would be a great start!



terrorizer805 said:


> Definitely looking good drella keep up the good work


thanks bro, means a lot coming from you! especially since you been through it before. my OGKGC is densing up nice, it's supposed to be the most dank of all my strains.


----------



## Rydub (Feb 2, 2010)

Looking good bro! exactly the way they should look, at day 30. keep it up


----------



## Drella (Feb 2, 2010)

first pics of the next generation. i got seven plants in there. they are in day 23 of veg, (from transplanted cuttings). it looks like this time around they're gonna get at least 50 days of veg. this is 20 days more than last time. i might have to top in three weeks to keep the tops shorter, well see. but vegging harder can only benefit the yield, i hope!

next bloom im gonna have a second bloom room with two of those plants in there! ill always have five in the big bloom room(4 indica, 1 sativa) ! its gonna be a 150whps bloom room. im gonna used double sided white/black growing paper to seal, and surround the bloom room, inside the closet. its gonna have a 4" 140cfm exhaust into the attic, and a little fan pointed at the light. stay tuned for my closet bloom room, light leak free, tutorial!

single shot pic of the White widow X northern lights i threw in the bloom room over a week ago. stretching, and looking dense as hell. both strains it's crossed with are supposed to be leafy as hell, and it is!

last shots of the bloom room today, and a group shot thrown in there!


----------



## Drella (Feb 2, 2010)

Rydub said:


> Looking good bro! exactly the way they should look, at day 30. keep it up


great to hear from you brother, hope the curing is going great. do you think they might be 8 week plants or 10 week?


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like a nice room of ladies  It's awesome watching them mature and watching more pistils die back by the day. You're bout half way done I suppose, start counting the days


----------



## Drella (Feb 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Looks like a nice room of ladies  It's awesome watching them mature and watching more pistils die back by the day. You're bout half way done I suppose, start counting the days


thanks so much SG, youre the best! i didnt notice the pistils receeding, shows what i know. im a noob, but this is all awesome! i hope its one more month, not a month and a half, it would kinda throw my whole perpetual idea off, we'll see!


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like you're doing a good job D!
How long are these strains supposed to take?


----------



## Drella (Feb 3, 2010)

at this point, bloom day 34, i hope they're half way through, we'll see. so that'll make them 8 week plants if im lucky! ten weeks is a long time to wait, im so anxious!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 4, 2010)

Drella said:


> at this point, bloom day 34, i hope they're half way through, we'll see. so that'll make them 8 week plants if im lucky! ten weeks is a long time to wait, im so anxious!


haha i hate waiting


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 4, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha i hate waiting


me too, but its definitely worth the wait 

haha and drella-- Im on week 10 and letting them go till next week!  _thats_ some waiting...


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah,it sucks.
That's why I try to go with strains that have a shorter flowering time.I'm at the start of the seventh week and they're looking close.

Edit-Sorry,I'm six and a half weeks in.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey buddy, things are looking great! Keep it up!

I'd say the ones in the back of the group shots are prob 8 weekers, and the one in the foreground of the group shots will prob go 9, unless that's the one you said you threw in there after the others...

Oh and for your second room idea, you really might want to up the wattage there. I know you prob want to keep the elec bill down (it adds up quick huh?!), but a 150 watter is only going to grow 1 plant with not very dense buds. If you really see yourself forever sticking to the 2 plant in there limit, then I'd do a 250 watter instead. But if you ever think that you might want to go up in numbers in that room I'd shoot for at least a 400 watter. Plus now you can get the Lumitek adjustable output ballast at a higher wattage and then just run it on a lower setting. That might be the best option of all, since you can run the lower wattage now but could expand up later on if you wanted.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow drella those are getting fat. Your going to be stoked when all is done and the time to weigh is upon you.


----------



## Drella (Feb 6, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha i hate waiting


tell me about it!



notoriousb said:


> me too, but its definitely worth the wait
> 
> haha and drella-- Im on week 10 and letting them go till next week!  _thats_ some waiting...


you've got some patience bro, i do think it'll be worth the wait though!



Huh?? said:


> Yeah,it sucks.
> That's why I try to go with strains that have a shorter flowering time.I'm at the start of the seventh week and they're looking close.
> 
> Edit-Sorry,I'm six and a half weeks in.


six and a half weeks! that's great. yeah, i got some good connects now, with clean good clones, so im gonna get some 8 weekers soon!



d.c. beard said:


> Hey buddy, things are looking great! Keep it up!
> 
> I'd say the ones in the back of the group shots are prob 8 weekers, and the one in the foreground of the group shots will prob go 9, unless that's the one you said you threw in there after the others...
> 
> Oh and for your second room idea, you really might want to up the wattage there. I know you prob want to keep the elec bill down (it adds up quick huh?!), but a 150 watter is only going to grow 1 plant with not very dense buds. If you really see yourself forever sticking to the 2 plant in there limit, then I'd do a 250 watter instead. But if you ever think that you might want to go up in numbers in that room I'd shoot for at least a 400 watter. Plus now you can get the Lumitek adjustable output ballast at a higher wattage and then just run it on a lower setting. That might be the best option of all, since you can run the lower wattage now but could expand up later on if you wanted.


thanks dc, yeah, im in day 37, and they';re dense as hell, but the hairs are still long, i guess when the hairs start receding it'll be close!

the 150 watter, with included ballast, was $80. if i got 2 it'd be $160. the one 250watt hps they had was $180, so igues what im saying is another 150hps is defn in my future.



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Wow drella those are getting fat. Your going to be stoked when all is done and the time to weigh is upon you.


great to have you here GG, things are getting close, just in time for a strong finish! im defn, gonna be needing all of your guys help, thanks guys!


----------



## Drella (Feb 6, 2010)

first flush ever, i know. gonna do one at the end of veg too next time! 

1-2- pic of ogkgc, sativa, enourmous, i like it. 

3-hindu skunk, hugest bush ever

4-5 quirkel, you can see what all of the hype is abut, this one is a keeper, made popular for sog, but this lady loves to be fimmed and vegged hard!

6- bloom family one. from left to right OGKGC, white widow x northern lights, (this one is like 10 days in, thrown in recently, ) , quirkel, hindu, quirkel. five in bloom, a lucky number. i could fit six, if i didnt have one sativa, but she's a keeper!

7 tied down OGKGC, she was getting to tall, but the nuggs are getting too fat to handle!


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 6, 2010)

Mmm drella, fattening up nicely


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, Drella.. that's a beautiful little family you've got there! You must be so stoked. How nice to have that kind of variety of headstash on the way.. big props!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 6, 2010)

Drell, everythings lookin prime you're keepin a sick
garden from what I can see!!

Yo Boomer let me know what you get that thread for
pin ups and pitbulls, I got a couple Pits to show off as well


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 7, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Drell, everythings lookin prime you're keepin a sick
> garden from what I can see!!
> 
> Yo Boomer let me know what you get that thread for
> pin ups and pitbulls, I got a couple Pits to show off as well



sum good lookin pits rite there. i was orignally lookin for a chocolate like urs but stumbled on the blue fawn i have now. 
but i think when i wrote about pinups for pitbulls it was just a comment about my gf doin a shoot for the new calendar since theres still spots open. but would be interesting to start a thread on RIU haha.

but im sure were gonna do a seperate thread for our ladies posing next to our other green ladies. drellas down


----------



## Drella (Feb 7, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Mmm drella, fattening up nicely


yeah, they're really getting fatter by the day, it really accelerated after the flush!



Kriegs said:


> Wow, Drella.. that's a beautiful little family you've got there! You must be so stoked. How nice to have that kind of variety of headstash on the way.. big props!


Thanks kriegs, yeah, the variety is quite nice! lots of different smells. i proped them all up on bamboo, and zipties today, my fingers would stop smelling, even after i washed them!



Shrubs First said:


> Drell, everythings lookin prime you're keepin a sick
> garden from what I can see!!
> 
> Yo Boomer let me know what you get that thread for
> pin ups and pitbulls, I got a couple Pits to show off as well


thanks shrubs, it means a lot! some nice looking pits you got there!



BooMeR242 said:


> sum good lookin pits rite there. i was orignally lookin for a chocolate like urs but stumbled on the blue fawn i have now.
> but i think when i wrote about pinups for pitbulls it was just a comment about my gf doin a shoot for the new calendar since theres still spots open. but would be interesting to start a thread on RIU haha.
> 
> but im sure were gonna do a seperate thread for our ladies posing next to our other green ladies. drellas down


things are getting fatter by the day, it looks like its gonna be over 8 oz for sure just the four plants!
yeah i think my ladys for sure gonna be down for the photo shoot now!


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 7, 2010)

let me know when that thread's up. the mrs and I will definitely contribute


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweeeet. u doin a harvest shoot i assume? or u waitin til next round?


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 8, 2010)

Moving along nice bro! I just picked up some superthrive and was wondering if I should use it foliar or in the feeding schedule, what do u guys do? Enjoy the budz  I'd share some pe with ya all if I could.


----------



## Drella (Feb 8, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> let me know when that thread's up. the mrs and I will definitely contribute


awesome, probably like three weeks! im stoked!



BooMeR242 said:


> sweeeet. u doin a harvest shoot i assume? or u waitin til next round?


im shooting for this round! update pics up tomorrow, you'll see why the wife's gonna be down for the shoot, let's just say things are going swell!



Someguy15 said:


> Moving along nice bro! I just picked up some superthrive and was wondering if I should use it foliar or in the feeding schedule, what do u guys do? Enjoy the budz  I'd share some pe with ya all if I could.


great, a lot of people say that superthrive is bunk, and you can't prove it does anything. i believe the contrary. i use a couple of drops a gallon, in my cloning, when i spray my rapid rooters, i have 100% sucess in cloning. i use superthirve in veg. i use a tsp or two per gallon in my veg nutes, i always have extra solution, so i put it in a spray bottle, for foliar spray. i have nute hungry plants, but man do they perk up after a spraying!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 8, 2010)

baha goodone. swell... haha


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 9, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Moving along nice bro! I just picked up some superthrive and was wondering if I should use it foliar or in the feeding schedule, what do u guys do? Enjoy the budz  I'd share some pe with ya all if I could.


From what I've found you can pretty much use Superthrive anywhere and anyhow you want. I use a qtr tsp in almost every gallon of mix for vegging, and I sometimes throw a splash in when flowering too. I use the same amount along with 6mls of Hygrozyme for clones and seedlings, and they love it. Yeah, 100% success on the last cloning using this mix.


Drella! They are looking great! That Hindu Skunk looks awesome.

+REP


----------



## Drella (Feb 9, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> baha goodone. swell... haha


yeah i cant wait, this harvest, and the photoshoot, should be epic!



d.c. beard said:


> From what I've found you can pretty much use Superthrive anywhere and anyhow you want. I use a qtr tsp in almost every gallon of mix for vegging, and I sometimes throw a splash in when flowering too. I use the same amount along with 6mls of Hygrozyme for clones and seedlings, and they love it. Yeah, 100% success on the last cloning using this mix.
> 
> 
> Drella! They are looking great! That Hindu Skunk looks awesome.
> ...


spoken from a true master, thanks for the rep, im trying to make you proud!


----------



## Drella (Feb 9, 2010)

never thought i would make it this far, or at least without one hiccup this round. thanks for all of the help my green angels!

pic1- hindu skunk
pic 2- OGKush X Green Crack
pic3- The two loves of my life quirkel, if you grew them, you'd fall in llove with them too!
pic4- round two family!
pic5- the White Widow X Northern Lights i threw in a couple of weeks ago, clusters of many hairs springing, two very leafy strains, making a very leafy offspring. my buddy bred her, im caring the bloodline!

hairs are receding turning orange everywhere! i don't know when to start flush? i don't know if i should wait till they get fatter, or what? i haven't used any molasses yet, would flush be a good time to start?

a lot of questions, but really nothing to complain about. hope everythings going great out there for you guys!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow Drella that is a very fat bunch you have. And you think only a modest 8 oz? Think again, I say more.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 9, 2010)

i think 8 zips is a pretty good call.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 9, 2010)

If 8 turns out to be the lucky # What a great harvest. But I am going with 9.25


----------



## Drella (Feb 9, 2010)

you guys are making me giggle like a school girl! if 8 is it, im defn gonna be happy for a first time noob 600whps soiless, im stoked either way! just wanna get this first one out of the way!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> you guys are making me giggle like a school girl! if 8 is it, im defn gonna be happy for a first time noob 600whps soiless, im stoked either way! just wanna get this first one out of the way!


 Just keep in mind what worked and what did not when you are on your second and beyond.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 10, 2010)

What's up D
Those are looking very good!

I've always wanted to try some querkle,those purple strains taste so damn good!


----------



## Drella (Feb 10, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Just keep in mind what worked and what did not when you are on your second and beyond.


yeah for sure, all a part of having it dialed in, thanks GG. thanks to this site for my documenting this awespicious ocassion! ive also learned from DC Beard that you need to listen to your plants, they will tell you what they need. this is the life!


----------



## Drella (Feb 10, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> What's up D
> Those are looking very good!
> 
> I've always wanted to try some querkle,those purple strains taste so damn good!


thanks man, i wish i could give all you guys a clone! it's quite the extraordinary plant! very intriuging to watch grow, im stoked!

when does it turn purple, at the end of feeding, or during flush. or will it at all because it's a cross breed?

question guys: do the nugs get fatter during flush? just wondering when to guage the ever important "when to flush, are they fat enough yet?" question.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine stayed about the same size in flush. I'll say the buds fully appeared by week 4-5 and were to their full fatness by week 6-7. The last couple weeks are just to let the pistils die back and the trichs to finish maturing.


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Feb 10, 2010)

looking beautiful,nice and bushy,lookn like a hell of a yield.
day 40 of flower and they still have a nice green color


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 11, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Mine stayed about the same size in flush. I'll say the buds fully appeared by week 4-5 and were to their full fatness by week 6-7. The last couple weeks are just to let the pistils die back and the trichs to finish maturing.


 I have some Violater Kush that is a 60-65 day strain. I have one left in there and she is on day 75. Day 65 I pulled one and the trichs where all cloudy day 68 I pulled another and the trichs where cloudy with spots of amber. Both sets had big beautiful buds, day 72 I harvested #3 and the buds (calyxs) where so swollen it was beautiful, like I have never seen a bud swell so fat in all my growing. The Trichs where 5% amber . I have one left in there, (10 days over) and I am watching the calyxs swell from bottom of bud to the top of bud. Once they swell all the way up, harvest time.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 11, 2010)

Drella said:


> thanks man, i wish i could give all you guys a clone! it's quite the extraordinary plant! very intriuging to watch grow, im stoked!
> 
> when does it turn purple, at the end of feeding, or during flush. or will it at all because it's a cross breed?
> 
> question guys: do the nugs get fatter during flush? just wondering when to guage the ever important "when to flush, are they fat enough yet?" question.


From what I've read,most purple strains start to get their purple hues a couple of weeks before harvest.Maybe even sooner if you keep the temps cold.
Then again,not all purple strains always turn purple so I'm not sure.Somebody who has experience growing this strain could probably answer that one better.
I'm really more of a hydro guy and with zero soil grows under my belt I'm not qualified to say when to flush.It seems like some people growing in soil start flushing up to three weeks before harvest!
The buds should keep swelling during the flush.


----------



## longbeachallstar (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm from the Los Angeles area - and i hear mixed reviews about the Oaksterdam clones. Does anyone else have experience with the clones and have unbiased information regarding them? 

So far i've been using PNC - People's Nursery Care in Long Beach. My plants haven't finished yet, I just started, but I hear good things from people who've used PNC. I actually was sitting in the office as I overhead some grower talking about the clone selection in Los Angeles - as he's been to a bunch of places. He didn't have many good things to say about Oaksterdam - nor did the fella speaking to him about it.


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 11, 2010)

Cold temps definitely bring out the purp's -- like mid-50's at night, if you can get that. Of course, most things in the plant world are a continuum -- maybe if you hit low 60's and you have a strain that's disposed to be purple, you'll get purple.. Of course, the downside of colder night temps is increased mold risk.

GoldenGanja makes a good point worth repeating: when you get the amber trichs showing up, try to sit tight for one last surge in calyx size. I saw this very same thing happen last year -- my trichs said harvest, so I did on a couple plants. But, the ones I let go another 2 weeks came out even better. And still no couchlock, just more power, sustain, and taste.. more bag appeal, too.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Cold temps definitely bring out the purp's -- like mid-50's at night, if you can get that. Of course, most things in the plant world are a continuum -- maybe if you hit low 60's and you have a strain that's disposed to be purple, you'll get purple.. Of course, the downside of colder night temps is increased mold risk.
> 
> GoldenGanja makes a good point worth repeating: when you get the amber trichs showing up, try to sit tight for one last surge in calyx size. I saw this very same thing happen last year -- my trichs said harvest, so I did on a couple plants. But, the ones I let go another 2 weeks came out even better. And still no couchlock, just more power, sustain, and taste.. more bag appeal, too.


 I have heard the same about cold bringing out the color on purps.
As for the Waiting to harvest. I have one left in 12/12 going on day 76 (65 day strain) still not even 5% amber trichs and the buds are swelling from the bottom up. It's a sight to behold.
Kriegs thank you for the heads up on your grow getting an xtra 2 weeks, I was really stressing today being I have to make a run out of state and was not sure what to do with the last plant. Now I feel confident in letting her stay in 12/12 for a bit longer. +reps my friend


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 13, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I have heard the same about cold bringing out the color on purps.
> As for the Waiting to harvest. I have one left in 12/12 going on day 76 (65 day strain) still not even 5% amber trichs and the buds are swelling from the bottom up. It's a sight to behold.
> Kriegs thank you for the heads up on your grow getting an xtra 2 weeks, I was really stressing today being I have to make a run out of state and was not sure what to do with the last plant. Now I feel confident in letting her stay in 12/12 for a bit longer. +reps my friend


Thanks for the +rep, bro.. 

Yeah - a lot of stuff you read on harvest time and trichs gives this impression like once the first ambers show, it's a quick slide to "too late"... doesn't go quite that fast.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 13, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Thanks for the +rep, bro..
> 
> Yeah - a lot of stuff you read on harvest time and trichs gives this impression like once the first ambers show, it's a quick slide to "too late"... doesn't go quite that fast.


 Thats very true. Thats why I am learning to go slow and check out the trichs just before lights up so I can see very clear as to how far they have came.
It's been 77 days in and I think one more day and I am pulling her out.
Then I am going 48hrs of dark only so I can harvest her and while she is drying I can safely leave town for 4 days.


----------



## Drella (Feb 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Mine stayed about the same size in flush. I'll say the buds fully appeared by week 4-5 and were to their full fatness by week 6-7. The last couple weeks are just to let the pistils die back and the trichs to finish maturing.


thanks SG, i really need your help here. im starting week 7, and they're still getting fatter. they're thirsty today, i just don't know if i should give them one more feeding, or start flush!



TheFucknChrOnic said:


> looking beautiful,nice and bushy,lookn like a hell of a yield.
> day 40 of flower and they still have a nice green color


great compliments FC, really makes me feel like im doing it right. im hoping for it to be heavy, we'll see!



GoldenGanja13 said:


> I have some Violater Kush that is a 60-65 day strain. I have one left in there and she is on day 75. Day 65 I pulled one and the trichs where all cloudy day 68 I pulled another and the trichs where cloudy with spots of amber. Both sets had big beautiful buds, day 72 I harvested #3 and the buds (calyxs) where so swollen it was beautiful, like I have never seen a bud swell so fat in all my growing. The Trichs where 5% amber . I have one left in there, (10 days over) and I am watching the calyxs swell from bottom of bud to the top of bud. Once they swell all the way up, harvest time.


it truly is a sight to see the calyxes swell up, im witnessing it for the first time, and it is very intimidating!



Huh?? said:


> From what I've read,most purple strains start to get their purple hues a couple of weeks before harvest.Maybe even sooner if you keep the temps cold.
> Then again,not all purple strains always turn purple so I'm not sure.Somebody who has experience growing this strain could probably answer that one better.
> I'm really more of a hydro guy and with zero soil grows under my belt I'm not qualified to say when to flush.It seems like some people growing in soil start flushing up to three weeks before harvest!
> The buds should keep swelling during the flush.


either way, thanks for the help my brother! they started turning purple yesterday, and today getting very purple. from the tips, now running into the bud! ive heard about the lower temp method, but im glad the the girls have shown their colors naturally, without cold temp manipulation. 



longbeachallstar said:


> i'm from the Los Angeles area - and i hear mixed reviews about the Oaksterdam clones. Does anyone else have experience with the clones and have unbiased information regarding them?
> 
> So far i've been using PNC - People's Nursery Care in Long Beach. My plants haven't finished yet, I just started, but I hear good things from people who've used PNC. I actually was sitting in the office as I overhead some grower talking about the clone selection in Los Angeles - as he's been to a bunch of places. He didn't have many good things to say about Oaksterdam - nor did the fella speaking to him about it.


that sucks, ive only heard good things. what i know from growing some of them, is they are amazing. a plant will only be what you put into it. the clones when i got them weren't grade a, (rooting structure, and over all quality), now, im in round 2, the new clones that i cut are vivatious and dense as hell. 

i respect your opinion, but i will never again go to a disensiary for clones. my grows have 0% PM, spider mites, or basically any illness. i want to keep it that way. if you have read my journal, then you have read that you can use immunox to pretreat your clones, (prevent pm and spidermites,) good luck to you, we do what we gotta do. 

people are gonna say what they're gonna say, i do know out of the growers that i have met, not all of them have it dialed in. so their opions on growing may not always be kosher. what i know is we should be here to support each oter, that is why im on this site. i would encourage you to next time bring some facts with your posts. what is it thats so crappy about my plants, i dont see it.



Kriegs said:


> Cold temps definitely bring out the purp's -- like mid-50's at night, if you can get that. Of course, most things in the plant world are a continuum -- maybe if you hit low 60's and you have a strain that's disposed to be purple, you'll get purple.. Of course, the downside of colder night temps is increased mold risk.
> 
> GoldenGanja makes a good point worth repeating: when you get the amber trichs showing up, try to sit tight for one last surge in calyx size. I saw this very same thing happen last year -- my trichs said harvest, so I did on a couple plants. But, the ones I let go another 2 weeks came out even better. And still no couchlock, just more power, sustain, and taste.. more bag appeal, too.


great advice kriegs, i definitely respect your opinions on growing. your knowledge and experience is greatly appreciated here. Thanks to you an GG, im really gonna have an accurate guage on chop time. patience is what my brother's are teaching me, and im listening!



GoldenGanja13 said:


> I have heard the same about cold bringing out the color on purps.
> As for the Waiting to harvest. I have one left in 12/12 going on day 76 (65 day strain) still not even 5% amber trichs and the buds are swelling from the bottom up. It's a sight to behold.
> Kriegs thank you for the heads up on your grow getting an xtra 2 weeks, I was really stressing today being I have to make a run out of state and was not sure what to do with the last plant. Now I feel confident in letting her stay in 12/12 for a bit longer. +reps my friend


this is what were here for, knowing each others experiences help us plan our own actions. just great!


----------



## Drella (Feb 13, 2010)

good after noon y'all! just enjoying my 3 day weekend, hope you guys are too! i made my bloom room door twice as tall today, it was only 2 1/2 ft tall, really hard to get the plants out. now it's 5 1/2 ft tall, really easy to get plants out and take pics!

pic one family
pic 2-3 quirkel, i dont thing you can see the purple, but i can, wish i could have you guys over to smell!
pic 4- hindu skunk
pic 5- ogkgc

i think im gonna feed them once more tonight, and then start flush. my decision to continue one more feeding is because they're still growing! i hope this is the right choice!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd feed once or even twice more. I fed up until week 8 flushed and then cut at 9 wks. This is hydro though, so with soil if you want a 9 wk harvest you probably want to stop feeding at 7 weeks? Not sure, you are doing soil-less too, so I don't see why 1 week flush wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Drella (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks bro, i just heard you flush less for hydro too! i have a soiless medium, sunshine 4 pro mix, it doesn't have nutes in it, so it doesnt hold them either. or so ive heard. this gets me stoked to nute close to the end, yayuuuhh!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 13, 2010)

}The pressure Builds as we all wait for the harvest{


----------



## Drella (Feb 13, 2010)

you're telling me! i wish i could invite all you guys over for the harvest! my wifes definitely getting prepped for the photoshoot ideas. thanks to boomer for being the first to throw his better half out there, you know me. i gotta let my trophy shine too, sharing is caring right! also got some Golden Ganga advice on the photos shoot, its gonna be great, but yeah, the suspense is killing me! the time to tune in would be now!


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Thanks for the +rep, bro..
> 
> Yeah - a lot of stuff you read on harvest time and trichs gives this impression like once the first ambers show, it's a quick slide to "too late"... doesn't go quite that fast.


Yeah but you gotta be careful cause on an 8 week strain it DOES roll over into couchlock land pretty quick (like a week maybe?), and on a 7 week strain lookout! lol Just gotta watch it cause every strain's different. If it's primarily indica it'll mature much faster at the end. Sativas are of course much more forgiving regarding the harvest window, and sometimes, even have 2 or 3 harvest windows, each preceded by a 'swelling'. I hear some of the really long flowering sativas (like 16 weekers) will have 3 swells and 3 harvest windows. How long can YOU wait? hehehe

Drella - FYI coco coir actually holds fertilizer salts MORE than soil, so I don't know what the hell is actually in ProMix, but if it has coco in it bet on it holding salts. If your plants' leaves are looking good with no burn and they are saying that they can take a couple more feedings, I would feed through week 7, flush with plain distilled for the last 2 weeks (this is where I use plain distilled with 10 mls of Clearex AND 2 TBS OF MOLASSES per gallon), and then cut em if they're ready at 9 weeks, which I'm sure they will be. Your strains are all hybrids, and most lean toward sativa, so I would think 9 weeks is going to be the earliest. They prob won't take much longer that that either though.

Lookin' good!


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Yeah but you gotta be careful cause on an 8 week strain it DOES roll over into couchlock land pretty quick (like a week maybe?), and on a 7 week strain lookout! lol Just gotta watch it cause every strain's different.


Ah yes.. strain dependency factors into so many grow decisions, I shoulda thought of that . Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Drella - FYI coco coir actually holds fertilizer salts MORE than soil, so I don't know what the hell is actually in ProMix, but if it has coco in it bet on it holding salts. If your plants' leaves are looking good with no burn and they are saying that they can take a couple more feedings, I would feed through week 7, flush with plain distilled for the last 2 weeks (this is where I use plain distilled with 10 mls of Clearex AND 2 TBS OF MOLASSES per gallon), and then cut em if they're ready at 9 weeks, which I'm sure they will be. Your strains are all hybrids, and most lean toward sativa, so I would think 9 weeks is going to be the earliest. They prob won't take much longer that that either though.
> 
> Lookin' good!


I was under the impression that coco holds much less nutrients than soil.I know it holds more water than soil,but do the two go hand and hand?
I've seen people running up to 1400 ppm in soil,but you would never get away with that in coco.I usually top out around 1000 ppm.So where do the extra 400 ppm in soil go?
A big reason that lockouts don't occur in soil is because of soils awesome buffering capacity.
Calcium is one element that comes to mind when talking about coco retaining salts.That is why a lot of people need to use a cal-mag supplement when using coco.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 14, 2010)

WOO HOOO where headed for a Harvest? Can we car pool, I don't like to toke and drive.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 14, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> I was under the impression that coco holds much less nutrients than soil.I know it holds more water than soil,but do the two go hand and hand?
> I've seen people running up to 1400 ppm in soil,but you would never get away with that in coco.I usually top out around 1000 ppm.So where do the extra 400 ppm in soil go?
> A big reason that lockouts don't occur in soil is because of soils awesome buffering capacity.
> Calcium is one element that comes to mind when talking about coco retaining salts.That is why a lot of people need to use a cal-mag supplement when using coco.


From what I've read, coco coir is much more of an aerated substrate than soil with much less buffering qualities, making it much less forgiving for the grower. I'm not sure about how much nutes or water the substrate itself will actually hold as compared to soil, and I also haven't ever found the need to monitor anything other than my input water using a PH pen, so I really can't comment on those areas. But I do know coco has a tendency to 'hold on' to the leftover fertilizer salts requiring more frequent flushing, and it's very easy to get your Phosphorus locked-out by the salts building up in the substrate. I tried coco once and ended up with a crop of phosphorus-deficient plants. Went back to soil and now everything's great again. I know a lot of people use it and like it, but I find soil to be a lot easier and much more forgiving to work with.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> From what I've read, coco coir is much more of an aerated substrate than soil with much less buffering qualities, making it much less forgiving for the grower. I'm not sure about how much nutes or water the substrate itself will actually hold as compared to soil, and I also haven't ever found the need to monitor anything other than my input water using a PH pen, so I really can't comment on those areas. But I do know coco has a tendency to 'hold on' to the leftover fertilizer salts requiring more frequent flushing, and it's very easy to get your Phosphorus locked-out by the salts building up in the substrate. I tried coco once and ended up with a crop of phosphorus-deficient plants. Went back to soil and now everything's great again. I know a lot of people use it and like it, but I find soil to be a lot easier and much more forgiving to work with.


I think it's also important to check the ph (and tds) of your runoff once in awhile,at least when using coco it is.Again I have never grown in soil so I can't compare the two either.But,the fact of the matter is a lockout can be caused from an excess amout of salts or (and this is a much bigger deal in hydro) your ph could be out of the accecptable range.And even though you tested the PH going in,it's more than likely different coming out.Checking the PH of your input water is very helpful,but it doesn't tell you the PH of your medium.
So,although in either case all you have to do is flush with PHed water and it will fix the problem.If you test the runoff first you can get a better idea of what your problem actually is.
On the other hand the soil has great buffering capacity,which is why ph is not as big of a deal(Or at least that's how I understand it).I believe this is why there are a lot less problems in soil.

Sorry D,not trying to "hijack" your thread as they say.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

Drella said:


> you're telling me! i wish i could invite all you guys over for the harvest! my wifes definitely getting prepped for the photoshoot ideas. thanks to boomer for being the first to throw his better half out there, you know me. i gotta let my trophy shine too, sharing is caring right! also got some Golden Ganga advice on the photos shoot, its gonna be great, but yeah, the suspense is killing me! the time to tune in would be now!



glad i could help brotha. im sure we will all be waiting! of course for the harvest as well haha


----------



## Drella (Feb 14, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Yeah but you gotta be careful cause on an 8 week strain it DOES roll over into couchlock land pretty quick (like a week maybe?), and on a 7 week strain lookout! lol Just gotta watch it cause every strain's different. If it's primarily indica it'll mature much faster at the end. Sativas are of course much more forgiving regarding the harvest window, and sometimes, even have 2 or 3 harvest windows, each preceded by a 'swelling'. I hear some of the really long flowering sativas (like 16 weekers) will have 3 swells and 3 harvest windows. How long can YOU wait? hehehe
> 
> Drella - FYI coco coir actually holds fertilizer salts MORE than soil, so I don't know what the hell is actually in ProMix, but if it has coco in it bet on it holding salts. If your plants' leaves are looking good with no burn and they are saying that they can take a couple more feedings, I would feed through week 7, flush with plain distilled for the last 2 weeks (this is where I use plain distilled with 10 mls of Clearex AND 2 TBS OF MOLASSES per gallon), and then cut em if they're ready at 9 weeks, which I'm sure they will be. Your strains are all hybrids, and most lean toward sativa, so I would think 9 weeks is going to be the earliest. They prob won't take much longer that that either though.
> 
> Lookin' good!


thanks dc, great info! what's couch lock? is that when you don't flush it enough?
all of my plants are indica, except for the OGKGC monster, but it's only half (OG Kush is a sativa, and green crack is an indica) but my buddy who i got it from said it's a 8-9weeker. the rest i thought were indica, i just vegged them longer. i youre saying they're sativa i take it as a compliment because they are so dense, its hard for me not to chill in the bloom room all day! makes sense that a sativa would be more forgiving on the harvest window, thanks for the knowledge. i guess the trichs and swelling calyx's, from bottom to top, will be my chop gauge.

pro mix is peat moss and perilite, a soiless, nute free medium. i know people say soiless is less forgiving, but look at my grow. im a noob, but i have a lot of growing experience other than canibus, (ive worked on a farm, and have always grown things,) i dont know what im doing right because i have 5 different strains and i feed them all the same strength. im using he dc beards method of listening to the plants, its working for me so far.

i dont know if the plants needed another feeding, im a noob. i guess im like everybody else, we always want them fatter!

i gotta look into that clearex, is it really necessary. im gonna use tap water and a name brand hydro growers molasses for flush.





GoldenGanja13 said:


> WOO HOOO where headed for a Harvest? Can we car pool, I don't like to toke and drive.


ok man, but next time you drive!



d.c. beard said:


> From what I've read, coco coir is much more of an aerated substrate than soil with much less buffering qualities, making it much less forgiving for the grower. I'm not sure about how much nutes or water the substrate itself will actually hold as compared to soil, and I also haven't ever found the need to monitor anything other than my input water using a PH pen, so I really can't comment on those areas. But I do know coco has a tendency to 'hold on' to the leftover fertilizer salts requiring more frequent flushing, and it's very easy to get your Phosphorus locked-out by the salts building up in the substrate. I tried coco once and ended up with a crop of phosphorus-deficient plants. Went back to soil and now everything's great again. I know a lot of people use it and like it, but I find soil to be a lot easier and much more forgiving to work with.


what ive heard is all the coco's out there are different. ive heard the hydro farm brand is bunk. i do know that my riu buddy shrubs first has coco "dialed in". what i do know is im happy with the sunshine mix because ive had no problems, i have heard horror stories with coco though, some say you gotta flush it first?



Huh?? said:


> I think it's also important to check the ph (and tds) of your runoff once in awhile,at least when using coco it is.Again I have never grown in soil so I can't compare the two either.But,the fact of the matter is a lockout can be caused from an excess amout of salts or (and this is a much bigger deal in hydro) your ph could be out of the accecptable range.And even though you tested the PH going in,it's more than likely different coming out.Checking the PH of your input water is very helpful,but it doesn't tell you the PH of your medium.
> So,although in either case all you have to do is flush with PHed water and it will fix the problem.If you test the runoff first you can get a better idea of what your problem actually is.
> On the other hand the soil has great buffering capacity,which is why ph is not as big of a deal(Or at least that's how I understand it).I believe this is why there are a lot less problems in soil.
> 
> Sorry D,not trying to "hijack" your thread as they say.


youre not hijacking, a lot of great info for people interested, like me. all respectable debates are great!



BooMeR242 said:


> glad i could help brotha. im sure we will all be waiting! of course for the harvest as well haha



yeah i know, thanks for giving us the inspiration boomer, hope everythings going chill with your mother's, good luck with everything bro!


----------



## Drella (Feb 14, 2010)

bud porn

pic 1-3 quirkel, really getting purple

4-5 hindu skunk

6- family the one in back left is the white widow x northern lights i threw in on bloom day 30, one month behind these ladies!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 14, 2010)

mmmmm tasty! that quirkle is a awesome plant. Nice and green, you can tell those babies aren't N deficient. Your flower room looks awesome, I know how excited you feel right now!


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 15, 2010)

beautiful drella 

theyre lookin damn frosty and fat, keep it up man


----------



## Drella (Feb 15, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> mmmmm tasty! that quirkle is a awesome plant. Nice and green, you can tell those babies aren't N deficient. Your flower room looks awesome, I know how excited you feel right now!


thanks SG! yeah im loving the quirkle, very interesting plant. yeah i dont know what im doing right, but there are four strains in there, i feed them all the same, and no nute burn, or deficientcy. it might be because i use botanicare, which is a pretty weak nute. but at the same time i see no deficientcies so????

anyway, next round im moving to general hrdroponics line, flouranova grow and bloom nutes. it runs much hotter, but i only use up to 2 tsp a gallon, opposed to 3 tblsp a gallon from botanicare. ive heard good things about flour nova, and right now it seems the most cost effective for me!

yeah you do know how i feel! i just wish we finished at the same time like we were supposed to, any ways, eight male clones later, a new clone lineup, and here we are, thanks for all of the support bro!



notoriousb said:


> beautiful drella
> 
> theyre lookin damn frosty and fat, keep it up man


thanks NB! im trying my hardest, stay tuned! this is gonna be a strong finish.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking great Drella, you're almost there! If it were me, I'd make sure not to give them any more N from now on out for sure cause they're def nice and green so they don't need it. Just pump the P and K until you flush, which I would start doing in about a week tops. See how the very tips of the leaves are just a little brown? That's the plants telling you that they've got all the nutes they need for right now and then some. Don't get me wrong, it's not bad at all. Mine was WAY worse on my first couple of grows! Anyway, when you see the tips start to 'burn' a little like that, just back off on the nutes a bit for a while. Then after a while, try feeding nutes again and watch and see what happens. If they don't show any signs of burn, then keep feeding. If they do, then just give plain distilled again for a while. It's that easy to listen to em. 

I really wouldn't suggest using tap water for anything really though man, especially for the last couple of weeks when you're trying to get the flavor to come out right and the plants are less forgiving because they're at the end of their life-cycle. Just pick up gallons of distilled from WalMart for $0.63 a piece. That way you know what you're getting and you don't have to take chances in the last few weeks after you've worked so hard. But your plants do look great, so I don't know maybe your tap water isn't as bad as ours out here.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 15, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I really wouldn't suggest using tap water for anything really though man, especially for the last couple of weeks when you're trying to get the flavor to come out right and the plants are less forgiving because they're at the end of their life-cycle. Just pick up gallons of distilled from WalMart for $0.63 a piece. That way you know what you're getting and you don't have to take chances in the last few weeks after you've worked so hard. But your plants do look great, so I don't know maybe your tap water isn't as bad as ours out here.


Damn,63 cents is cheap as hell.I thought we had cheap water where I'm at.We should with all the fresh water around us.Anyway,it cost a dollar where I'm at.
I bought a RO filter a few months back though and it has probably already paid for itself.


----------



## Drella (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah the water here is legit, i know tap has chlorine in it, i haven't seen any ill effects. my tap sits at 7.5 ph, and by using it i dont have to add cal or mag. idk, but if ur saying use distilled, i really gotta look into it.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah he's right,distilled is best for flushing.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 15, 2010)

I set up 30 gallns of water 48 hrs prior to flush. Works fine.


----------



## Drella (Feb 15, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I set up 30 gallns of water 48 hrs prior to flush. Works fine.


right on, to get rid of the chlorine right? sounds good!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 16, 2010)

Drella said:


> right on, to get rid of the chlorine right? sounds good!


 Yeah. And I use those 5 gallon water bottles from wal mart when I flush so 48hrs is a must to get the stink out.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 16, 2010)

I just stick them in my shower and run lukewarm water through them. I never checked my PH, but I am guessing it's fine. Letting the water sit for 24 hours in bottles supposedly helps a lot. I would suggest not to fill the bottles up all the way. That way you would only have a section of water the width of the bottle neck exposed to air. You want as much water surface area to touch the air as possible to evaporate the chlorine. Also let the water sit under your lights if possible the release of chlorine is accellerated by air as well as light.

That's real nice that you have the option to use the AC in the summer. This is the first time I grew in a basement, so we'll see if it gets too hot in my room. Great job so far, shame about the clones. Did you keep any for breeding? Sounds like you have some good quality strains there.


----------



## Drella (Feb 16, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Yeah. And I use those 5 gallon water bottles from wal mart when I flush so 48hrs is a must to get the stink out.


good morning to you GG! yeah, the only weird thing is ive been using my tap water the entire grow, but if your saying specifically for flush, distilled is the best, than yeah, it makes sense. for me personally, i live by the mountains, my water is the shit. not like colorado springs or anything, (Shrubs!), but yeah, pretty good. but if the chlorine jacks up my flush, that wont be a good thing. i need to make a decision soon, flush starts when they get thirsty next!



ReelFiles said:


> I just stick them in my shower and run lukewarm water through them. I never checked my PH, but I am guessing it's fine. Letting the water sit for 24 hours in bottles supposedly helps a lot. I would suggest not to fill the bottles up all the way. That way you would only have a section of water the width of the bottle neck exposed to air. You want as much water surface area to touch the air as possible to evaporate the chlorine. Also let the water sit under your lights if possible the release of chlorine is accellerated by air as well as light.
> 
> That's real nice that you have the option to use the AC in the summer. This is the first time I grew in a basement, so we'll see if it gets too hot in my room. Great job so far, shame about the clones. Did you keep any for breeding? Sounds like you have some good quality strains there.


great to have you here reel flies! thanks for stopping by! its funny how there are people like you, and me, who have run tap in flush, with no ill effects, the real test would be for me to do tap this run, and let it sit next run. im all about the comparisons, it's all a part of dialing it in, im a perfectionist, but not OCD!

i run the a/c at all times. i have an insulated plywood 4x4x6 plywood box. the 8000 btu window air unit keeps the room at 74*, but next run i bought a 6" inline, (right now i have a 4" inline exhaust/air cooling for light.), this should keep the a/c from being turned on as much. so far, its an extra $50 a month, not too bad considering what it brings in.

if you find a heat issue, i would suggest an insulated room in your basement, with a strong exhaust. 

i chopped the eight male clones, an then cried for a week! JK, no, i jest! at the time i was laid off for two months, i didnt know what was going to happen, life sucked. a week later an angel came out of the sky, and those new eight oaksterdam clones! look at how they turned out, no pest, pm, hermie, or male, just dank! i also got my job back in the meantime. i have a family, i own a house, and i have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would just fill up some gallon jugs and set them out. Making sure you have plenty.


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy Tamales, they all look fantastic, pulling up a chair. Great Job Bro.


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow.. plants look fantastic! Like cotton candy, they're so trich'ed out.

Good to hear about your turn of luck. There's nothing better than turning the corner out of tough times.


----------



## Drella (Feb 17, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I would just fill up some gallon jugs and set them out. Making sure you have plenty.


thanks so much GG. im going to flush when they get dry from the last feeding. i put a 30 gal tupperware full of water in my bathroom, ready to flush in my bath tub. is that an ok method to let your tap water sit out? in a container, indoor, top of lid cracked not sealed?





bender420 said:


> Holy Tamales, they all look fantastic, pulling up a chair. Great Job Bro.


its an honor to have you here brother, thank you for the kind words. good luck to you, and thanks for joining us! this one's gonna finish strong!



Kriegs said:


> Wow.. plants look fantastic! Like cotton candy, they're so trich'ed out.
> 
> Good to hear about your turn of luck. There's nothing better than turning the corner out of tough times.


i like how you said cotton candy, not pop corn! i definitely feel blessed right now!

thanks man, the corner was definitley turned, i just kept hoping for the best, when it really didn't look too hot, but i guess carma had my back again. gotta live the clean and clear life!


----------



## Drella (Feb 17, 2010)

statrting to think i got some 7-8 weekers here! my long time grower friend came by today, he said the two quirkels, and hindu skunk are ready. he said he doesnt wait for amber trichs, he doesn't like the couch lock. he said when the white hairs start to turn orange, its an indicator harvest is coming close, to start the two weeks of flush. i told him that i got a peat moss soiless grow, that im trying to run a one flush, flush before harvest. 

so i set aside a 30 gal tupperware 
full of tap water in my bathroom, gonna let it sit for 2 days, or till the ladies get thirsty. does this sound like a good method of letting the tap water sit, i really need help. im so anxious and antsy right now!


any opinions right now will help so much. looking at this nug, what do you think. would you have already flushed, is it past due, does it have 1-3 more weeks. i need you help!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 17, 2010)

I posted a closeup of one of my swollen calyxes for you in my Diesel thread. You should upload a higher resolution photo to imageshack so we can get a better look at it. Doesn't look like 3 more weeks to me though. She's a beaut.


----------



## Drella (Feb 17, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> I posted a closeup of one of my swollen calyxes for you in my Diesel thread. You should upload a higher resolution photo to imageshack so we can get a better look at it. Doesn't look like 3 more weeks to me though. She's a beaut.


thank you, thank you. yeah i feel like its close. by friday night ill have better pics posted, and thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 17, 2010)

start the flush, 1 week would be sufficient, you could
probably set the date!


----------



## Drella (Feb 17, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> start the flush, 1 week would be sufficient, you could
> probably set the date!



thanks shrubs, i hope. does any one know how much a r/o filter runs, cost?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

No clue, why would you need that? Is your tap water *that* bad?


----------



## Drella (Feb 18, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> No clue, why would you need that? Is your tap water *that* bad?


no, my tap waters great, not the best. but if it was that bad, why would my grow have turned out like this so far, off of tap water, ph'd? im confused. this step is so important to me. 

there's two kind of people out there. the distilled water/ cal/mag/ additive people, and the i use tap water people. i experimented and used tap, havent seen any ill effects.

then there's the fact that people say to especially use distilled in flush, but why. the hard part in growing is this. i do it this way, but i do it that way. you gotta make your decision. i just don't wanna mess this up guys!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

Pretty simple question.. does nature flush with distilled water? No. Tap water is fine as long as the PH and ECC are within acceptable range. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 18, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Pretty simple question.. does nature flush with distilled water? No. Tap water is fine as long as the PH and ECC are within acceptable range. Don't waste your money.


how do you think rain reaches the sky???? It is evaporated, what is
distilled water? Evaporated water collected in a different recepticle.... 
So Yes nature in fact does use distilled water...I'm not saying tapwater 
isn't ok to use, but that is just sophomoric.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah it's distilled in the clouds, but once it comes down it picks up particles again. That's how acid rain happens in badly polluted areas.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 18, 2010)

No really?!?!?!?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 18, 2010)

Drell, you can acquire used R.O machines at local fish stores, Ive seen 
pretty quality R/O's for under $80.00, ya just need to purchase new membranes
and filters for it, then they are good as new.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

I am not trying to start and argument, just my 2c. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 18, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> how do you think rain reaches the sky???? It is evaporated, what is
> distilled water? Evaporated water collected in a different recepticle....
> So Yes nature in fact does use distilled water...I'm not saying tapwater
> isn't ok to use, but that is just sophomoric.


Don't know that we want to use Drella's grow for this debate, but rainfall is quite far from distilled. You're quite right that it goes up as distilled, but it doesn't come down that way at all. The natural pH of rain and snow is 5.7 dictated by chemical balance with CO2, forming carbonic acid. That's in pre-human times - now, atmospheric pollutants make it typically less than that -- low 5's down to low 4's if you're the next state over from a coal plant. We have ameliorated, but not solved, the problem of acid rain.

Since distilled is so cheap, I would suggest going with the peace of mind it buys. That way, you can just take it off the mental checklist. But that's probably all you're buying.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 18, 2010)

Drella said:


> no, my tap waters great, not the best. but if it was that bad, why would my grow have turned out like this so far, off of tap water, ph'd? im confused. this step is so important to me.
> 
> there's two kind of people out there. the distilled water/ cal/mag/ additive people, and the i use tap water people. i experimented and used tap, havent seen any ill effects.
> 
> then there's the fact that people say to especially use distilled in flush, but why. the hard part in growing is this. i do it this way, but i do it that way. you gotta make your decision. i just don't wanna mess this up guys!


 
so far from wat ive seen id agree theres def two types of growers out there, distilled/RO and tapwater users. for my outdoor grow when i started my clones off under the T5 indoor i never Phd my water and just used tap water and never had issues. when i transplANTED outdoors i never had an issue either. but now that i started new clones new strain indoor same setup i saw ph issues cuz my tap water was bad (8.5 with like 500ppm) so IMO it mite just depend on the strain to see how it reacts. cuz i used to not care about ph in my water and ppm but now that im dealin with hydro shit im seeing its more important then i thought. but all depends on ur budget as well. i have been shoppin for an RO system as well. new is like $300-1200 depending on quality and gal/hr ratio. id think buyin a used one and gettin new filters membranes etc is a good route if ure on a budget. hope this helps


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Don't know that we want to use Drella's grow for this debate, but rainfall is quite far from distilled. You're quite right that it goes up as distilled, but it doesn't come down that way at all. The natural pH of rain and snow is 5.7 dictated by chemical balance with CO2, forming carbonic acid. That's in pre-human times - now, atmospheric pollutants make it typically less than that -- low 5's down to low 4's if you're the next state over from a coal plant. We have ameliorated, but not solved, the problem of acid rain.
> 
> Since distilled is so cheap, I would suggest going with the peace of mind it buys. That way, you can just take it off the mental checklist. But that's probably all you're buying.


 
just wanted to touch on this a little also...
the last storm we had i collected rain water to test it with my new meter and the ph was like 7 sumthing and around 200ppm. RO and distilled water is still a better route then rain water (even tho rain can be free) but here in socal we dont get all that much rain usually but we do have a storm coming this week. idk if ure thinkin of catchin a rez full of rain but goodluck drell!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 18, 2010)

Soil buffers the pH of the water, as soon as the water penetrates the
soil it begins picking up particles which change the chemical compounds
within the H2O, that is the reason you don't have to worry too much
about pH within soil, unlesss you are using synthetics which will break down
the microbials and organisms within the soil, this will begin your salt build
up which in turn fucks the pH of your soil, as long as you keep EC under
control, pH will in all probabiliy follow right behind it.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 18, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Soil buffers the pH of the water, as soon as the water penetrates the
> soil it begins picking up particles which change the chemical compounds
> within the H2O, that is the reason you don't have to worry too much
> about pH within soil, unlesss you are using synthetics which will break down
> ...


 
this actually makes sense now that i think about it when i did my outdoor grow i started with fox farm organic soil. now im using sunshine #4 soilless mix which has no nutes in it so in theory that could b why. but ya soil is a buffer and why i liked starting with it. so hope drella gets his shit dialed


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 18, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Soil buffers the pH of the water, as soon as the water penetrates the
> soil it begins picking up particles which change the chemical compounds
> within the H2O, that is the reason you don't have to worry too much
> about pH within soil, unlesss you are using synthetics which will break down
> ...


Kinda sorta but you still have to Ph your water for optimal results. Not that it won't grow otherwise, but this is the best approach as it keeps your substrate at a constant Ph rather than fluctuating or continually dropping. In nature maybe the soil does buffer the water's Ph everytime since there's so much more soil to spread things out across. But when you're growing in <= 2 gallon containers I'm pretty sure that little amount of medium will quickly get saturated with your salty solution at whatever Ph it is and also quickly adopt the new Ph as well. Plus, you yourself could drink tap water all day long and it's not going to kill ya or anything, but if you had the option, wouldn't you rather consume pure fresh clean water with no chemicals? I'm sure the plants would too, and I'm sure that their overall heath would be better with distilled rather than tap. And speaking of water with no chemicals, not that this really makes a difference but all municipal water sources are flooded with trace amounts of chemicals leftover from prescription drugs being secreted out of the human body via urination. I read a report that said they found methamphetamine in every single municipal water source on the west coast except 2. And my guess is they're prob in Alaska. And that's on top of whatever other chemicals that they can't get out of the water from other sources of pollution. lol Just food for thought. Whatever you water into your plants, they soak up and retain trace amounts of. That's why cannabis is the best option for treating large areas polluted with radiation and other bad chemicals that have leached into the soil. All I know is that I know what's going into MY soil.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 18, 2010)

I got my RO system brand new for just over $200.
http://www.spectrapure.com/St_line_p3.htm I didn't order from them but this is the filter I have(I believe mine is 90GPD).
There are a couple hydro stores by me that match online prices,ask yours.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 18, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> I got my RO system brand new for just over $200.
> http://www.spectrapure.com/St_line_p3.htm I didn't order from them but this is the filter I have(I believe mine is 90GPD).
> There are a couple hydro stores by me that match online prices,ask yours.


Nice, I'll have to check this out....


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just don't see the point of distilled water. Another expense for little return. If tap works for you I say stick with it. That was my choice anyhow and I wouldn't go back and change it even now. KISS always applies. GL, I know you're counting the days by now.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm still not completely sold on flushing,but this is the explanation that makes most sense to me.(It's by DJ Short,I just copied and pasted.

The most important, and perhaps the most simple, aspect to consider involves the last two to three weeks of the bud cycle ? the last two to three weeks of the plant's life prior to harvest. It is during this time that absolutely NO additives, other than pure water, be given to the plant. This is especially important if you have been using chemical fertilizers.

This is the time when the bulk of the final, "useable" part of the plant is produced. As you may well already know, there are over four hundred separate chemicals associated with cannabis and her effects. It is during the final bud-building stage that most of these chemicals are produced. Thus, it is very important to give the plant as much pure water as possible during this crucial period. I like to remember it as the "rinse" and "flush" cycle. Simply remember to give the plants only water for the last two to three weeks in order to rinse and flush them clean. This is to purge unwanted impurities from the plant.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 18, 2010)

On another note,that querkle is looking bomb.It looks pretty close and from what I've read querkle is an 8 weeker.
A friend and I are probably gonna order the deep purple pretty soon here.It's purple urkle backcrossed with purple urkle x querkle,from the pics they show it's name suits it very well.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I just don't see the point of distilled water. Another expense for little return. If tap works for you I say stick with it. That was my choice anyhow and I wouldn't go back and change it even now. KISS always applies. GL, I know you're counting the days by now.


Well, when you're in hydro you can't afford to be using water with a TDS of more
than 0.... If you're going for control, you want to control everything, then 
having water which BEGINS with salts dissolved already you are losing a big 
portion of control.. Distilled water is the standard of pure water even more so than
Reverse-Osmosis Deionization... You know exactly whats going in and coming out
the bottom... You don't have to even think about any trace elements already within
the water source.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

He is not using hydro. You can't apply what works for you, to him, if you are using two entirely different grow methods.


----------



## Drella (Feb 19, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Pretty simple question.. does nature flush with distilled water? No. Tap water is fine as long as the PH and ECC are within acceptable range. Don't waste your money.


thanks so much for your input, it really helps with my decision making brother. thanks a lot!



Shrubs First said:


> how do you think rain reaches the sky???? It is evaporated, what is
> distilled water? Evaporated water collected in a different recepticle....
> So Yes nature in fact does use distilled water...I'm not saying tapwater
> isn't ok to use, but that is just sophomoric.


i dont want to disrespect anyone. the reason why i used regular tap, and didnt let it sit, my whole grow is simple. the 30 yrs experience hydro shop owner told me that you need the minerals in tap water, cal and mag. and he doesn't feel the chlorine hurts his plants. i know there's you guys out there that use r/o and distilled, and i think you guys rock! but i guess what im saying is i haven't seen any real proof that tap ruined my grow, call me an idiot, but my ladies look amazing to me! 

shrubs, you are the man. im not as technical as you man, but i look up to your dedication to your craft. slowly my grows will take on more and more characteristics of your grows, i strive to have be as "clean as you!" 

this grow will be flushed with stale tap water, next grow i will have a r/o sytem for sure!



Shrubs First said:


> Drell, you can acquire used R.O machines at local fish stores, Ive seen
> pretty quality R/O's for under $80.00, ya just need to purchase new membranes
> and filters for it, then they are good as new.


thanks man, i gotta look more into this!



Kriegs said:


> Don't know that we want to use Drella's grow for this debate, but rainfall is quite far from distilled. You're quite right that it goes up as distilled, but it doesn't come down that way at all. The natural pH of rain and snow is 5.7 dictated by chemical balance with CO2, forming carbonic acid. That's in pre-human times - now, atmospheric pollutants make it typically less than that -- low 5's down to low 4's if you're the next state over from a coal plant. We have ameliorated, but not solved, the problem of acid rain.
> 
> Since distilled is so cheap, I would suggest going with the peace of mind it buys. That way, you can just take it off the mental checklist. But that's probably all you're buying.


kreigs, your scientific mind scares me, at the same time it intrigues me. thanks so much for the input, it really means a lot. im gonna try tap this time, and distilled/r/o, next time. i will see if i can "taste" the difference, we'll see!



BooMeR242 said:


> so far from wat ive seen id agree theres def two types of growers out there, distilled/RO and tapwater users. for my outdoor grow when i started my clones off under the T5 indoor i never Phd my water and just used tap water and never had issues. when i transplANTED outdoors i never had an issue either. but now that i started new clones new strain indoor same setup i saw ph issues cuz my tap water was bad (8.5 with like 500ppm) so IMO it mite just depend on the strain to see how it reacts. cuz i used to not care about ph in my water and ppm but now that im dealin with hydro shit im seeing its more important then i thought. but all depends on ur budget as well. i have been shoppin for an RO system as well. new is like $300-1200 depending on quality and gal/hr ratio. id think buyin a used one and gettin new filters membranes etc is a good route if ure on a budget. hope this helps


thanks boom, we're both still trying to dial it in, but soon we'll be able to sit back and enjoy the greenery! maybe sooner than we think. you've mastered the outdoor, now its time to tackle your indoor!



BooMeR242 said:


> just wanted to touch on this a little also...
> the last storm we had i collected rain water to test it with my new meter and the ph was like 7 sumthing and around 200ppm. RO and distilled water is still a better route then rain water (even tho rain can be free) but here in socal we dont get all that much rain usually but we do have a storm coming this week. idk if ure thinkin of catchin a rez full of rain but goodluck drell!


i might have to catch some of this upcoming rain water! 



d.c. beard said:


> Kinda sorta but you still have to Ph your water for optimal results. Not that it won't grow otherwise, but this is the best approach as it keeps your substrate at a constant Ph rather than fluctuating or continually dropping. In nature maybe the soil does buffer the water's Ph everytime since there's so much more soil to spread things out across. But when you're growing in <= 2 gallon containers I'm pretty sure that little amount of medium will quickly get saturated with your salty solution at whatever Ph it is and also quickly adopt the new Ph as well. Plus, you yourself could drink tap water all day long and it's not going to kill ya or anything, but if you had the option, wouldn't you rather consume pure fresh clean water with no chemicals? I'm sure the plants would too, and I'm sure that their overall heath would be better with distilled rather than tap. And speaking of water with no chemicals, not that this really makes a difference but all municipal water sources are flooded with trace amounts of chemicals leftover from prescription drugs being secreted out of the human body via urination. I read a report that said they found methamphetamine in every single municipal water source on the west coast except 2. And my guess is they're prob in Alaska. And that's on top of whatever other chemicals that they can't get out of the water from other sources of pollution. lol Just food for thought. Whatever you water into your plants, they soak up and retain trace amounts of. That's why cannabis is the best option for treating large areas polluted with radiation and other bad chemicals that have leached into the soil. All I know is that I know what's going into MY soil.


thanks so much DC, great advice, and i would want pure water to drink as well. the only thing that drives me crazy is ive been using tap this whole time, and my plants look like this. could the plants be hiding something in the smoke, are they gonna taste like crap? we'll see, ill defn let you guys know! thanks so much bro!



Someguy15 said:


> I just don't see the point of distilled water. Another expense for little return. If tap works for you I say stick with it. That was my choice anyhow and I wouldn't go back and change it even now. KISS always applies. GL, I know you're counting the days by now.


i am counting, and its nice to count on your help SG! good luck to you as well, im sure youll tune in tomorrow for the flush update pics, boy have they changed!



Huh?? said:


> I'm still not completely sold on flushing,but this is the explanation that makes most sense to me.(It's by DJ Short,I just copied and pasted.
> 
> The most important, and perhaps the most simple, aspect to consider involves the last two to three weeks of the bud cycle ? the last two to three weeks of the plant's life prior to harvest. It is during this time that absolutely NO additives, other than pure water, be given to the plant. This is especially important if you have been using chemical fertilizers.
> 
> This is the time when the bulk of the final, "useable" part of the plant is produced. As you may well already know, there are over four hundred separate chemicals associated with cannabis and her effects. It is during the final bud-building stage that most of these chemicals are produced. Thus, it is very important to give the plant as much pure water as possible during this crucial period. I like to remember it as the "rinse" and "flush" cycle. Simply remember to give the plants only water for the last two to three weeks in order to rinse and flush them clean. This is to purge unwanted impurities from the plant.


some great advice, from a great man! thanks so much H! it really helps having your opinion on this. i know we both are trying for a onw week flush, which really for me will be a legit flush, and wait till it dries to chop, we'll see. its funny because deep down i think well be just fine with our methods!



Huh?? said:


> On another note,that querkle is looking bomb.It looks pretty close and from what I've read querkle is an 8 weeker.
> A friend and I are probably gonna order the deep purple pretty soon here.It's purple urkle backcrossed with purple urkle x querkle,from the pics they show it's name suits it very well.


thats just great bro, i would defn give you a clone of her, she's just great! i love your purps, and am looking forward to your future grows!

im going to flush them tomorrow with the 30 gal of tap i let sit for two days in big tupperwares in my bathroom. 

the method of flush i will use is from my very trusted friend Golden Ganga!

"Flushing correct. Pour in 1-2 gallons of water and wait 20 mins for it to break down the salts, now flush out the salts with 3-5 gallons of water, now wait 20 mins for all that to leave, make sure you have a good gdrain and smowhere for the water to go. Now flush with 1 Gallon water with 4 tbl molasses and feed molasses only after that."

i will be using general hydroponics floranectar, it will be my first time. im gonna start using it way earlier next grow. 

thank you to everyone for the support, i am touched beyond words. it really feels like a bunch of great minds here, sharing a journey together, and i wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 19, 2010)

You got 30 gallons worth of tupperware containers sitting around? Must look like a bunch of housewifes had a wild night at your place


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 19, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> You got 30 gallons worth of tupperware containers sitting around? Must look like a bunch of housewifes had a wild night at your place


You should see the 'Slumber Party' nights....LOOKOUT! lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 19, 2010)

It seems like I have 5 of those 17-20 gal totes laying around. One with holes for washing hydroton. Others for soaking rockwool, cleaning hydroton, my rez ect. Amazing the utility of 5 dollar pieces of plastic.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh the Rubbermaid totes.. gotcha. I was picturing a million little tupperware containers ROFL


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 19, 2010)

Rofl @ that pic. Advertisements look totally out of place after like 20 years don't they?


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> You should see the 'Slumber Party' nights....LOOKOUT! lol


yeah buddy, and you're invited!



Someguy15 said:


> It seems like I have 5 of those 17-20 gal totes laying around. One with holes for washing hydroton. Others for soaking rockwool, cleaning hydroton, my rez ect. Amazing the utility of 5 dollar pieces of plastic.


i feel you bro, i bought like 10 of them during halloween, the orange ones, just because i love storage, the use i just got out of em, totally worth the $5!



ReelFiles said:


> Oh the Rubbermaid totes.. gotcha. I was picturing a million little tupperware containers ROFL


dude, i knew i was friends with you for a reason, when you bring stuff like that to the table, you'll always be invited!


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

final flush today, it took like 3 hrs, but man do my biceps feel cut! i really took the time to flush until the runoff cleared up good. i totally want to use my molasses nute, general hydroponics floranectar, earlier. i guess you can use it in veg too! 

i flushed like 2-3 gal first, then i let it sit for 20min. then 2-4 gallons of water to flush the rest of the salts and build up, or until the runoff was way clear, damn this took a long time. the last gallon was mixed with molasses. when these pots dry up, it's chop time. i got four plants that'll be ready for chop, i might chop two, water with only water and molasses, and then shop the last two. this will be to test if i need more than one flush, and to compare yield to time. i will cut one quirkel with the first cut, and the other quirkel with the last cut, i love experiments!

pictures aren't great, sorry, i was so tired from all the work, i didn't take good ones. i promise the harvest post will be in depth, and with a 9 mega pixel camera, gotta finish strong!

last pics, ok so i worked at the anheiser bush plant repairing some elevators, never seen so much beer, or smelled it, in my life. my wife and i love the bud light in our 3ft beer bong!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't get why you added molasses now? Molasses is only to help microbes strive which in turn lets the roots uptake nutes better. At this stage I think you're wasting your time. Cool brewery pics.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 20, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> I don't get why you added molasses now? Molasses is only to help microbes strive which in turn lets the roots uptake nutes better. At this stage I think you're wasting your time. Cool brewery pics.


Whaaaaa?!? Yes molasses does feed microbes, but the plants also absorb the sugar out of the molasses if watered in for a few weeks before harvest. This is what Sweet Leaf, Florilicious I think it is, Canna Boost, Roots Organics Trinity I think it is, etc, etc is used for. Personally, I mostly just use straight horticultural grade organic molasses because it's the cheapest.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think it does absorb any sugar from the molasses itself, but I might be wrong. My understanding is that the molasses has very little nutritional value for the plant but the vigor of microbes makes the nutes in the soil easier to uptake. The whole point of flushing is to clean the soil. So why add more crap to it afterwards.. seems kinda backwards to me.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 20, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> I don't think it does absorb any sugar from the molasses itself, but I might be wrong. My understanding is that the molasses has very little nutritional value for the plant but the vigor of microbes makes the nutes in the soil easier to uptake. The whole point of flushing is to clean the soil. So why add more crap to it afterwards.. seems kinda backwards to me.


Well because the whole point of flushing your soil is actually to get rid of any built up fertilizer salts or over-abundance of nutrients in the substrate, not to 'clean the soil'. Dirt can be dirty, just not filled with nutes that the plant is going to uptake until you chop it down. You flush to remove the nutes so that the plant will use what nutes are left in it's own body, and when those are used up, there are no nutes left in the plant material when you chop making the smoke a lot smoother and better tasting.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you know that I meant exactly that, when I called it clean your soil. Next time I'll add quotation marks like so: "clean".


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, i definitely want to start using the molasses earlier next time, after the first flush in bloom, so itll give them a full month of sweetness!


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

i've had these two 150w hps with included ballast that i was gonna run an experimental bloom room, and i decided to get more serious. i exchanged them today for a 400w hps, i also picked up two phresh 6" carbon filters, guaranteed two years. i really feel like a reward is deserved, seeing as how im totally dialed in and self sufficient now. by getting the growing and cloning skills down, to my liking, i feel like why not do another? 

im gonna turn my veg closet into the bloom room #2. im gonna use the extra 20 amp breaker in the garage, and run a romex cable (house wiring black white green 14 ga soilid copper wire,) into the attic, and shoot it down to the closet into a box, and install a 110 outlet, (any electricians out there, i need your help. i build elevators, but i don't know home tech too well, still learning!) to plug everything in. everything will be surge and gfi protected. im gonna try to keep the closet cool by air cooling the light with a 4" exhaust ran through the light. if it doesnt keep it cool enough im prepared to install a window air unit in the closet, 8000 btu, (thanks boomer). this is very exciting. 

the veg closet will move to still in the same room, but outside the closet. im gonna frame the closet with 2/4" planks. and wrap it in the white/black visqueen tarp. basically it'll look just like the closet it's in right now.


ok so, i just realized im in veg day 41 today! they arent as tall as they were last time, I only vegged them like 25 days last time. Im looking at them, comparing to last time, its crazy to see how dense they are this time. it really shows you how YOU can change the fate of your plants!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't worry I wired up all my own circuits, just ask if you're unsure of anything. The plants are looking real good brother.


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks reel, the only questions on wiring i would have are, from the breaker is should have it run in flex pipe until it gets into the attic right? if i didnt put it in flex, it would just be exposed, and i'd have to strap it to beams with staples or something, the right way to do it would to put the romex in some flex pipe, or through an existing flex pipe, not just exposed wiring right?

i just dont want any fires, everythings gonna be run with GFI's and surge protectors. i feel my method is correct, just need some backing!


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 20, 2010)

Drella said:


> i've had these two 150w hps with included ballast that i was gonna run an experimental bloom room, and i decided to get more serious. i exchanged them today for a 400w hps, i also picked up two phresh 6" carbon filters, guaranteed two years. i really feel like a reward is deserved, seeing as how im totally dialed in and self sufficient now. by getting the growing and cloning skills down, to my liking, i feel like why not do another?
> 
> im gonna turn my veg closet into the bloom room #2. im gonna use the extra 20 amp breaker in the garage, and run a romex cable (house wiring black white green 14 ga soilid copper wire,) into the attic, and shoot it down to the closet into a box, and install a 110 outlet, (any electricians out there, i need your help. i build elevators, but i don't know home tech too well, still learning!) to plug everything in. everything will be surge and gfi protected. im gonna try to keep the closet cool by air cooling the light with a 4" exhaust ran through the light. if it doesnt keep it cool enough im prepared to install a window air unit in the closet, 8000 btu, (thanks boomer). this is very exciting.
> 
> ...


Awesome, man... I am so envious! That sounds rockin' - no wonder you're tying one on. I'm really looking forward to some upgrades too -- getting out of my "complete" system and into one of the new generation digital / adjustable ballasts, at least 600W, better reflector, better ventilation. Gonna set up a cloner in another closet.. I'm right behind ya!!

Is it safe to run 1000W at 110v in the same room / circuit with conventional home circuitry? Seems a little dicey.. but you figure the manufacturers would warn you about that..


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

wow, you got some high hopes bro. 1000w uses like 9 amps, wow, that's a lot! you find this out by dividing watts-1000 by volts-110vac, or 1000/110. if you had a inline fan, a/c, etc, the amps would rack up greatly. i, personally, would never suggest 1000whps. shes a hot bitch, you gotta leave the light like 2ft away, 600whps is the way to go. if you want more yield than a 600 can put out, add side lighting, like t-5's. 

glass sealed hood reflectors, that air air cooled, are the way to go. i heard digital ballasts suck, not on this website, but all my buddies. IMHO i heard permanent magnet, old school, ballasts are more energy effiecient, and longer lasting. what are the perks that youve heard from digital. 

good luck on the cloner, things sound like they're moving up for you, im way stoked!


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 21, 2010)

Drella said:


> wow, you got some high hopes bro. 1000w uses like 9 amps, wow, that's a lot! you find this out by dividing watts-1000 by volts-110vac, or 1000/110. if you had a inline fan, a/c, etc, the amps would rack up greatly. i, personally, would never suggest 1000whps. shes a hot bitch, you gotta leave the light like 2ft away, 600whps is the way to go. if you want more yield than a 600 can put out, add side lighting, like t-5's.
> 
> glass sealed hood reflectors, that air air cooled, are the way to go. i heard digital ballasts suck, not on this website, but all my buddies. IMHO i heard permanent magnet, old school, ballasts are more energy effiecient, and longer lasting. what are the perks that youve heard from digital.
> 
> good luck on the cloner, things sound like they're moving up for you, im way stoked!


Thanks for the inputs; some great info / suggestions. I guess the 1000W in one room idea came from running the new 600 and my old 400 in the same room. But hey, I'd be totally juiced just to have a nice 600W with legit ventilation, and a quality reflector. 

Here's what I had in mind on the ballast..

http://www.nehydro.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_45&products_id=876&zenid=10188682aefc725c66ed890849fd2d1a

So, I guess "electronic ballast" was what I meant.. if there's a difference.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 21, 2010)

Drella said:


> wow, you got some high hopes bro. 1000w uses like 9 amps, wow, that's a lot! you find this out by dividing watts-1000 by volts-110vac, or 1000/110. if you had a inline fan, a/c, etc, the amps would rack up greatly. i, personally, would never suggest 1000whps. shes a hot bitch, you gotta leave the light like 2ft away, 600whps is the way to go. if you want more yield than a 600 can put out, add side lighting, like t-5's.
> 
> glass sealed hood reflectors, that air air cooled, are the way to go. i heard digital ballasts suck, not on this website, but all my buddies. IMHO i heard permanent magnet, old school, ballasts are more energy effiecient, and longer lasting. what are the perks that youve heard from digital.
> 
> good luck on the cloner, things sound like they're moving up for you, im way stoked!


IMO id run 240v to save urself sum electricity over time. i ran 10gauge wiring and added a subpanel (but thats cuz i have 4x600w) i use all digital ballasts and from wat i understand the old school ballast are larger and produce more heat, also the digitals start up way faster (old school takes like 15 mins for full warmup which is loss of lumens and still wasted power consumption for those 15 mins) -i know it does sound like much but add it up over a two month cycle. thats a lot of wasted power ure still paying for and not full strength. the digis run more quiet as well. ive used both mag ballast and digi and am happy with my digis. not to say theyre the best but everything has pros and cons. u just need to weigh ur options. plus uve already got a ballast so why go out and spend more money if its not broke? just my 2cents. be seeing u shortly brotha at the Hemp convention!


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope that I don't seem like too much of a jackass posting this link.I know you guys want digital ballasts,but I just wanted to throw this one out there. http://www.bestgrowlights.com/product/FBGL902500 It's not switchable and a tiny bit less efficient but less than half the price of a 1000w digital ballast.
I'm probably gonna ditch my two 400w and go with a 1000w for my flowering area.This is the ballast that I'll probably buy,I don't need 1000w for veg(yet)so this one works for me(especially for $150).


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry,that was supposed to be from hydrofarm.I just went and looked the one from hydrofarm up and found an even better deal.Sweet,I'm gonna have the hydro store match the price.
http://cheaphydroponics.com/store/ballasts/hydrofarm-sg-1000w-hps-ballast/prod_693.html


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Thanks for the inputs; some great info / suggestions. I guess the 1000W in one room idea came from running the new 600 and my old 400 in the same room. But hey, I'd be totally juiced just to have a nice 600W with legit ventilation, and a quality reflector.
> 
> Here's what I had in mind on the ballast..
> 
> ...


yeah if ur gonna go digital, then lumatek is the way to go, it's all i see out there. i just heard they dont last as long.



BooMeR242 said:


> IMO id run 240v to save urself sum electricity over time. i ran 10gauge wiring and added a subpanel (but thats cuz i have 4x600w) i use all digital ballasts and from wat i understand the old school ballast are larger and produce more heat, also the digitals start up way faster (old school takes like 15 mins for full warmup which is loss of lumens and still wasted power consumption for those 15 mins) -i know it does sound like much but add it up over a two month cycle. thats a lot of wasted power ure still paying for and not full strength. the digis run more quiet as well. ive used both mag ballast and digi and am happy with my digis. not to say theyre the best but everything has pros and cons. u just need to weigh ur options. plus uve already got a ballast so why go out and spend more money if its not broke? just my 2cents. be seeing u shortly brotha at the Hemp convention!


yeah that hempcon was kinda bunk. no real sound advice, or new grow techniques. considering it was at la convention center, it was a wast of money.

i feel you on the waste of power. i just heard that digital doesnt last as long, and actually make the bulbs last less time. idk, like you said if it aint broke, dont fix it! i know someone who has been running a magnet ballast for ten years, no hiccups! but you know me,im always down to try new things!



Huh?? said:


> I hope that I don't seem like too much of a jackass posting this link.I know you guys want digital ballasts,but I just wanted to throw this one out there. http://www.bestgrowlights.com/product/FBGL902500 It's not switchable and a tiny bit less efficient but less than half the price of a 1000w digital ballast.
> I'm probably gonna ditch my two 400w and go with a 1000w for my flowering area.This is the ballast that I'll probably buy,I don't need 1000w for veg(yet)so this one works for me(especially for $150).


sounds like a good deal brotha, good luck on the purchase, its cool ur hydro store will match the price! i just heard the 1000 is way hot, you gotta keep it farther away, and you gotta cool it. if you could, i'd consider doing two 600's, that was my next step up idea. good luck!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 21, 2010)

veggies look great drell.. how are the flowers?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 21, 2010)

haha ya the convention was not wat i had hoped but shit happens wont go again but next time we meet up well def swap samples.

and im not sure if the digi lasts any longer or not but that would def be sumthing worth considering when buying a new setup. after talkin with u today seems like u got everything u need to make it legit so do work and ill b along for the ride


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 21, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah if ur gonna go digital, then lumatek is the way to go, it's all i see out there. i just heard they dont last as long.
> 
> 
> i feel you on the waste of power. i just heard that digital doesnt last as long, and actually make the bulbs last less time. idk, like you said if it aint broke, dont fix it! i know someone who has been running a magnet ballast for ten years, no hiccups! but you know me,im always down to try new things!
> ...


Thanks all, for the inputs. I'll bear it all in mind as I decide.


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> veggies look great drell.. how are the flowers?


thanks shrubs, they really look denser and stronger this round! the flowers are the most intimidating nugs ive seen, ok maybe im just saying that because im the father, but they grow up so fast!



BooMeR242 said:


> haha ya the convention was not wat i had hoped but shit happens wont go again but next time we meet up well def swap samples.
> 
> and im not sure if the digi lasts any longer or not but that would def be sumthing worth considering when buying a new setup. after talkin with u today seems like u got everything u need to make it legit so do work and ill b along for the ride


sample swap next time for sure! yeah, i gotta do some research on those digis, it'd suck if you bought 6 of em, and they took a crap in just two years! im sure someone's gonna come out of the wood work and say their's has lasted 10 years!

im doing work as we speak, but i really feel like next runs gonna be legendary, two different bloom rooms, and healthier clones, dialed in, who dares ride along? but yeah, for sure gotta get together soon for a sampling, id be honored for someone on here to sample my goods!


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Thanks all, for the inputs. I'll bear it all in mind as I decide.


im sure youll make the right decision, i know you always think things through, maybe after you cure that queen, she'll help you make a sound decision! getting the right setup is key. last week i had two, still in the box, 150w hps's. now they're exchanged for a 400w with a 4" inline, and 6" 550cfm phresh carbon filter. i splurged, but i feel it's gonna give me ridiculous results, let's see!


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

pic one- the WWXNL that is one month behind the rest in bloom. has the biggest main stalk ive ever, damn! vegged hard for almost 2mo, this ones gonna hurt!

pic 2-3- ogkgc- sativa, super duper swelled calyxs, hard as a rock. the only sativa allowed to play with my indicas!

pic 4-5- hindu skunk. amazing bush, but i heard it dries not that dense, it definitely doesn't feel as hard as the rest, but im way interested to see how she smokes!

pic 6- yeah, i think you guys have heard me compliment this lady enough, just look at her!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Amazing man! I just realized u have a WWxNL, how u like her genetics? I just ordered some seeds including NLxSkunk. Those look delicious, finally getting what you deserve bro! Rep to that.


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks SG15, WW and NL, two of the most leafiest plants out there, but what a pretty bush. this one was vegged hard, and a very resilient plant. not too nute sensitive, nor are any of the ones i keep. actually some of them are never getting enough. i heard she's a 70day bloomer, but we'll see, im way stoked, because ive had both of them seperately, when i was in high school, back in the day, so let's see how she turns out!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 21, 2010)

the ladies are lookin good and plump. ill wait for the harvest shots


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

they're coming soon bro! the "photo shoot's" also coming, i must channel the inner boomer photo eye!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 21, 2010)

Drella said:


> now they're exchanged for a 400w with a 4" inline, and 6" 550cfm phresh carbon filter. i splurged, but i feel it's gonna give me ridiculous results, let's see!


Pro decision, And those flowers look amazing, I want to see what happens to this
2 month vegged beast..... If you can properly light that lady she should give you
a serious yield..


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 21, 2010)

Love that pic, looks delicious.


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 22, 2010)

Remarkable... your plant health is outstanding. You're going to need a barn for that NLxWW.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Drella just an FYI about the ballasts...I've been using the same Lumatek digital ballast with regular bulbs for almost 3 solid years now with absolutely zero problems ever. Digital ballasts use less energy and create way less heat. They are silent and do not vibrate, and are about 1/3rd the size of a coil and core (magnetic) ballast.

Now they are making the digital ballasts dimmable so that you can have higher or lower output, whatever you need at the time. They are also making bulbs especially for digital ballasts now (the sine wave or whatever of the electrical output from the digi ballast is a way higher frequency than that of a magnetic ballast, which is what all bulbs were historically manufactured for.), and this is supposed to make the bulbs last a lot longer with more lumens due to greater efficiency on the bulb's part.

The guys at the hydro shop will pretty much always try to sell ya an old-school magnetic ballast. They are lower cost for them to buy and they have a higher margin on them, which equals more money for the store and more commission for the sales rep is they sell you the old one. Also, anybody that's tried to use the wrong bulb with a digi and blown either the ballast or the bulb will definitely be jaded against digis. I think this might be where a lot of the bad rep of digis comes from. You do have to make sure what you buy for them is compatible. But I can tell you that I've used Hortilux and SolarMax bulbs in mine without any problems.


----------



## Drella (Feb 22, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Pro decision, And those flowers look amazing, I want to see what happens to this
> 2 month vegged beast..... If you can properly light that lady she should give you
> a serious yield..


thanks shrubs, i really respect your opinion. just got the 12ga wiring ran through my attic into my new bloom closet, formerly my veg closet. the run went from the back of my breaker box in the garage, up the rafters, shot into the attic, throught the attic, and shot down the closet. it sucked. let me put it this way, i bought 100' and it was just 5' too long, just enough. thanks to kriegs for the wire suggestions and help!

the two month vegged beast, white widow x norhtern lights, main stalk is seriously close to 3/4". im scared just to look at her, she grows so much every day. i super lollypopped her two weeks into bloom, but there are still like 30 tops! two of the most leafy strains, in one plant. im definitely gonna give her the room she needs! if anyone told me id be running a sativa and a supervegged plant in every bloom, id tell them they're crazy. there was no way i was gonna even consider sativa, but the ogkgc put me in my place, this is the most intimidating plant you'll ever see!



ReelFiles said:


> Love that pic, looks delicious.


thanks reel. that is the reason why i will always run one sativa in bloom, i wish i could give each of you guys one of these clones! i always have extra!



Kriegs said:


> Remarkable... your plant health is outstanding. You're going to need a barn for that NLxWW.


thanks bro. your compliment really makes me feel like im doing something right. i keep feeling like something horrible is gonna happen. i am so grateful for this turn of fate in my life, and im so glad to share it with you guys!



d.c. beard said:


> Hey Drella just an FYI about the ballasts...I've been using the same Lumatek digital ballast with regular bulbs for almost 3 solid years now with absolutely zero problems ever. Digital ballasts use less energy and create way less heat. They are silent and do not vibrate, and are about 1/3rd the size of a coil and core (magnetic) ballast.
> 
> Now they are making the digital ballasts dimmable so that you can have higher or lower output, whatever you need at the time. They are also making bulbs especially for digital ballasts now (the sine wave or whatever of the electrical output from the digi ballast is a way higher frequency than that of a magnetic ballast, which is what all bulbs were historically manufactured for.), and this is supposed to make the bulbs last a lot longer with more lumens due to greater efficiency on the bulb's part.
> 
> The guys at the hydro shop will pretty much always try to sell ya an old-school magnetic ballast. They are lower cost for them to buy and they have a higher margin on them, which equals more money for the store and more commission for the sales rep is they sell you the old one. Also, anybody that's tried to use the wrong bulb with a digi and blown either the ballast or the bulb will definitely be jaded against digis. I think this might be where a lot of the bad rep of digis comes from. You do have to make sure what you buy for them is compatible. But I can tell you that I've used Hortilux and SolarMax bulbs in mine without any problems.


thats pretty much exactly the advice i needed. i never considered digital for the exact reason you stated, hydro guy salesman. he might hook it up, but in the end he's running a buisness, he' s getting paid in just the same way that the doctors who are feeding their patients pill till they die. leave it to dc, who actually does his research, and has the grows to prove it! 

fyi, i switched to hortilux eye, 400whps in my new bloom room, im so stoked! a little more in price, but i feel like it might rival my 600 grows!


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know if it'll rival the 600, but it'll def kick ass for a 400! Those things are bright as hell.


----------



## Drella (Feb 22, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I don't know if it'll rival the 600, but it'll def kick ass for a 400! Those things are bright as hell.


ha! yeah, the 400's got a lot to live up to big brother 600. we'll see!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 23, 2010)

Drella said:


> fyi, i switched to hortilux eye, 400whps in my new bloom room, im so stoked! a little more in price, but i feel like it might rival my 600 grows!


Good choice man! I love mine! I'm going to get a 600 in the next year or so and use the 400 for mothers/veg. Can't beat the watt/lumen ratio of the 600s though. Hell maybe someday I can have 2x600 but we'll c what kinda space I have in the future. Enjoy the fruits of your labor, haha literally this time!


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 23, 2010)

God I hate being stuck in this apartment!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm in a apt rofl... closet growing is the bomb once you have the fan for it. I could easily stuff a 600 in my 4X2.5X8ft tall closet thanks to my 8" max fan


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm in a apt rofl... closet growing is the bomb once you have the fan for it. I could easily stuff a 600 in my 4X2.5X8ft tall closet thanks to my 8" max fan


Yeah I mean my setup is great, I have a 10x10' room that's supposed to be a den or something. It's not space that I need really (although that would be the icing on the cake!) but I'm just scared to up my electric bill anymore. I have to run a portable a/c unit 24/7 basically, so in the summer my electric bill's already $200.00/mo for this 1 bedroom + den that I have. Ultimately I think a 600 for flowering and a 400 for veg is the bomb, and I could throw it in there now, but then my bill would jump even more. So I just need to get into a house where a higher bill isn't even noticed.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you pay the bill direct to the electric company you're probably fine. If you have to pay it through the office, yes I could see how that would raise flags. I haven't gone the A/C route yet, I'm counting on my circulation being good enough with my central air to keep it under control. Right now it's winter and I'm running the heat without problem, we'll see how it is in a few months. Even with A/C being $50, 400w (18/6) $20, and 600w (12/12) $20, and $10 for accessories, is still only 100 a month. What number am I off in?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> If you pay the bill direct to the electric company you're probably fine. If you have to pay it through the office, yes I could see how that would raise flags. I haven't gone the A/C route yet, I'm counting on my circulation being good enough with my central air to keep it under control. Right now it's winter and I'm running the heat without problem, we'll see how it is in a few months. Even with A/C being $50, 400w (18/6) $20, and 600w (12/12) $20, and $10 for accessories, is still only 100 a month. What number am I off in?


Well you forgot to consider our 'legit' power consumption like stove, dryer, HVAC, refrigerator, etc. So when you add that in our bill runs almost $200.00 a month during the summer months. In the winter when we barely use the HVAC and the portable a/c basically never kicks on it's a lot lower, like $90.00 a month with everything included and the 400w on a 12/12 cycle. I dunno, maybe I could at least get away with upgrading to a 600w to replace the current 400w, that would prob only raise the bill $20.00 from the bigger ballast. But then it puts off more heat which is always an issue even in winter kinda, and that means in the summer the portable a/c will prob have to kick on more often too which should at least up it another $10.00. I guess what I really need is a big ass 1k lamp to use just during the winter months! lol That would be the bomb.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd go 2x600 over 1k in hood configuration any day. Now if u wanna do open bulb vert, well 1ks are no brainier.

Drella, hows the smoke report on those earlier harvest girls, they dry yet?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'd go 2x600 over 1k in hood configuration any day. Now if u wanna do open bulb vert, well 1ks are no brainier.
> 
> Drella, hows the smoke report on those earlier harvest girls, they dry yet?


Yeah man that what I dream about at night...a 1k vertical bulb in a giant parabolic reflector. Some day it will be mine. Once I have a house with a basement to put it in!


----------



## Drella (Feb 23, 2010)

why'd you guys have to bring up the 1000w vert, now i wont be able to stop thinking about it! any way day 54, they are all basically ready, showing at least one amber trich per 100. meaning i can find some, but nothing like 5% or 10%. gonna have my first harvest tomorrow! im only gonna chop one, so i can take my time, the ogkgc is the farthest gone, like 5% amber, swollen beyond thick. gonna buy some tarp, two parrot beak clippers, with springs, and some fine tip fiskars, some gloves. im gonna do a big box, that my lawnmower came in two years ago, (it shouldn't smell, it had no gas in it, just oil and grease two years ago,) hang them upside down, and cut out a square to exhaust air. these ladies are do dense and wet, im figuring a week-a week 1/2, drying, and 2 days-week to cure inmason jars!

always gotta throw in some quirkel porn!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 23, 2010)

Those shots are beautiful brother, got some TGA Querkle on the way to me too.

Don't rush the dry and cure man, should take more like 5-7 to dry and 1-2 weeks to cure, minimum.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Drella I did the box method my first harvest too. I wouln't really recommend it. Just more trouble than it's worth really, but also you actually want the buds to take time to release their moisture gradually. The box will speed the process too much. Chlorophyll takes time to break down, and I read is somehow then carried away by the evaporating water molecules in the plant matter. So if the water molecules dissapate faster than the chlorophyll can break down, they dissapate alone without taking the chlorophyll along with them, leaving the chlorophyll in your bud making it harsher. They say a rel humidity of approx 50% and a temp of 65 degrees is best. Hang your buds from where ever IN THE DARK (I hang mine from the racks in the closet because I have the doors removed), and put a fan infront of the buds about a foot away blowing AWAY from the buds so that it is drawing air through them rather than blowing on them in any way. Hanging prevents further disturbance of trichomes, and also allows the air to suround the buds entirely keeping mold at bay. Just put the fan on med or med-low, the lowest setting that you can get away with using. You want the hanging trimmed budstalks to gently sway just a tiny bit showing that air is passing through them. Keep them spaced so they at least do not touch each other. hey can be very close to one another, just not touching.

After about 6-7 days once the stems snap when bent (the lower branches that are really thin and spindly always take the longest believe it or not) you can start slowly trimming all the actual bud off the now dry branches, placing it into large mason jars. I never fill any jar up over like 2/3 full, you want a little room in there to move it around some every day when you burp them for the first several days after jarring. I just snip off the top cola portion first, then continue down the branch removing the remaining buds. 

Once every thing is jarred up tight, for the first 3 days once a day I 'roll' the jars to agitate the bud inside and to loosen it back up again (it will have compacted down into a sponge by now), and then open the lids for about a half an hour. After that, just put the lids back on tight and put the jars back into a completely dark location. Light degrades THC.


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 24, 2010)

May I recommend this method? http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html
Maybe try it on one plant and see how you like the results,it's a little more work but you won't be disappointed.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 24, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> May I recommend this method? http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html
> Maybe try it on one plant and see how you like the results,it's a little more work but you won't be disappointed.


Yep that's the same method, only using paper bags as well and I always trim before I jar of course.

I skip the paper bag part, because it's unnecessary and only damages more trichomes on the buds, making your final product less potent and less attractive. If you just continue to let the bud stalks hang for usually 7 - 10 days, you can then trim the buds off the stalks putting them directly into the mason jars. I like to keep it simple. I also like my trichomes intact. 

But to each his own, and that is a highly respected method as well.


----------



## Drella (Feb 24, 2010)

thank you so much every one, tried as hell, went with the box method, i had no space anywhere else! some pictures i promised, this is just the teaser, on friday, when i chop the other 3, you guys will get the whole photo shoot. sorry to tease you, i just want to get the right shot!

by the way, yeah, it's a beer bong!


----------



## Drella (Feb 24, 2010)

these picks i took from my phone, fan blowing out, exhaust. root structure, any comments, any? top cola!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn.. wrong person's nipple...tease


----------



## Drella (Feb 24, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Damn.. wrong person's nipple...tease


dude, ur fricken hilarious! that beer bong was for you man! no, seriously, the other pics were way too sluty. im going to think hard about some tastefull, but hot ass, pics. of my wife, not me, next time! ha!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice, I might be able to get wifey to do some boob/bud shots, but that's probably the extent of it LOL Nice beer bhong, I managed to grab a 12 pack tonight.


----------



## Drella (Feb 24, 2010)

have a beer for me then! taco wednesday with beer, berr bongs at home, and first harvest. what could be better?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha awesome! Buds and beer bongs! lol 

You know, I still think the box is going to dry it out a bit too fast, but I really like what you did with the fan. That was a great idea. Now just fold the top flaps up at least some to keep the light out, and I think you're going to be good to go. 

Now you know why I'm trying the lollipop method this time...trimming sucks! Well except for scissor hash. MMmmmmm scissor hashhhhhhh aaahhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 25, 2010)

Aww..man! That is some bomb-ass shit! Way to go.

Did you have fun trimming that.. the bud, I mean? It always amazes me when someone talks about trimming as a chore.. I love it! As for drying, I did it exactly by the tutorial on Harvest and Curing (more or less same as d.c. described) - turned out perfect. 

Congrats.. you earned it


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Kriegs, if you love to trim then you need to come down here in about 2 more months. I've got plenty of 'fun' for ya! Hey all the scissor hash and bud you can smoke!


----------



## Kriegs (Feb 25, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey Kriegs, if you love to trim then you need to come down here in about 2 more months. I've got plenty of 'fun' for ya! Hey all the scissor hash and bud you can smoke!


Hmmmm.... scissor hash.... (drool....)


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2010)

I love finger/scissor hash.. best there is  besides some
amazing full-melt sieve.... For some supreme quality
resin, go to an art store, buy a Silk Screen, and staple
it to a wooden square frame, and trim over the screen...

When I've done this, I trimmed about a pount and got
a pile of dry sieve literally this small ( ___) it was the
highest quality keif/hash/extract ive ever had, it was 
completely white, and when caked on a bowl like keif
FULLY melted into the nugged when smoked... Never had
another hash extract melt so much.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice buds man congrats on the harvest!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2010)

DRELL, sick nugs man, lovin the frosty frosty...

And the lady with the nugs? You're inspiring me to 
persuade my lady friend in to the whole ganja spread 

Love the eye candy 

And great root porn i might also add


----------



## Drella (Feb 25, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Haha awesome! Buds and beer bongs! lol
> 
> You know, I still think the box is going to dry it out a bit too fast, but I really like what you did with the fan. That was a great idea. Now just fold the top flaps up at least some to keep the light out, and I think you're going to be good to go.
> 
> Now you know why I'm trying the lollipop method this time...trimming sucks! Well except for scissor hash. MMmmmmm scissor hashhhhhhh aaahhhhhhhhh.....


yeah the lid stays closed, i put a weight on the top of the box, fan exhausting out, with good exhaust, air intake will find a way to get in. buds just barely moving side to side! for now, i love the trimming, im sure after i have as much awesome experience as you, ill get sick of it too. as for now, i can't believe im doing it!



Kriegs said:


> Aww..man! That is some bomb-ass shit! Way to go.
> 
> Did you have fun trimming that.. the bud, I mean? It always amazes me when someone talks about trimming as a chore.. I love it! As for drying, I did it exactly by the tutorial on Harvest and Curing (more or less same as d.c. described) - turned out perfect.
> 
> Congrats.. you earned it


thanks bro, i loved every minute of it! this whole thing is unbelievable for me, for the first time, and seeing most peoples first tries, this amazes me! im glad we did just one plant, the three rest will be tomorrow. just me and the wife, and the camera! i cant wait to share it with you guys!



Shrubs First said:


> I love finger/scissor hash.. best there is  besides some
> amazing full-melt sieve.... For some supreme quality
> resin, go to an art store, buy a Silk Screen, and staple
> it to a wooden square frame, and trim over the screen...
> ...


dude i gotta try it!



tom__420 said:


> Nice buds man congrats on the harvest!


thanks so much for stopping by tom, im honored! all of luck to you!



Shrubs First said:


> DRELL, sick nugs man, lovin the frosty frosty...
> 
> And the lady with the nugs? You're inspiring me to
> persuade my lady friend in to the whole ganja spread
> ...


you know me, im here to inpire, you know sharing is caring though. it would look so professional in your setup, its so clean!

thanks so much for the comment on the root porn, coming from you, someone who i respect so much in their efforts for healthy root developement! thanks so much!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Feb 27, 2010)

Drella!
What up mang, your OG came out real good bro congrats on that!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 27, 2010)

How's that shit coming along? Half of my nugs are already tight and ready to smoke, but they still keep improving each day. I am up to burping jars every 12 hours instead of 6 now.


----------



## Drella (Feb 27, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Drella!
> What up mang, your OG came out real good bro congrats on that!


thanks terror, hope everythings chill with you, cant wait to see how ur turned out!



ReelFiles said:


> How's that shit coming along? Half of my nugs are already tight and ready to smoke, but they still keep improving each day. I am up to burping jars every 12 hours instead of 6 now.


great harvest two more last night, dialed in the 600w bloom room, added a carbon filter and upgraded from a 4" inine to a 6", last night! 5 hrs of work!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow sounds like been real busy, get some pics up man.


----------



## Drella (Feb 27, 2010)

tired as fuck. upgraded the 600w bloom yesterday. added tarp on the bottom to water proof it, upgraded my 4" inline to a 6", and added a 6" phresh carbon filter. now there are five plants in the bloom room. WWNL, only a month left, (keeping it perpetual!), and 2 quirkels, 1 hindu, and one ogkgc. 

The funny thing is these were vegged like almost 3-4 weeks more than last time, but they are only 1" taller than last time. twice as dense, and twice as healthy, im really interested to see how they turn out! OGKGC-20"
Hindu- 18"
2 quirkels- 14- 15"
*pic1*- from top to bottom, left to right- ogkgc, hindu, 2 quirkels, and wwnl
*pic 2*- the wwnl, its seems like the nugs densed up over night, this ones 1 mo, in 12/12!
*pic 3*- new 600w bloom room setup. the 6" is sucking air through the light first, then the filter. the other end of the inline is blowing air directly out the box!
*pic 4-* bloom2- day 1!


----------



## Drella (Feb 27, 2010)

i fell like when i fine trim, i cut off a lot of hairs, it feels so wrong!

pic 1-2- quirkel
pic 3-4- hindu
pic 5- dry box, 3 plants


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 27, 2010)

What fan did u pick up? I think we both have the same phresh 550cfm

p.s. Your girls look amazing, all of them


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice man, the Querkle is what I wanted to see. Gonna need a smoke report on that one. Everything looks great man.


----------



## Drella (Feb 27, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> What fan did u pick up? I think we both have the same phresh 550cfm
> 
> p.s. Your girls look amazing, all of them


its a 6" hydro farm active air 400cfm inline. loud as fuck outside the box. the inlines ran straight out the box. thanks to you, reel flies, and tom_420, for the inline/light/filter configuration, you guys rock! thanks for the compliments, it means a lot!



ReelFiles said:


> Nice man, the Querkle is what I wanted to see. Gonna need a smoke report on that one. Everything looks great man.


querkle turned out wierd. the tops were hard as rock nug. the entire thing is the most smelly, like skunk, completely purple and white crystals. but even the densest nug, which feels hard, in the middle it was mostly thick crystal covered leafs. i remember once, i had the most dank $400 and ounce purple kush, and it was mostly leafy, but super smelly and crystaly, it was the best stuff ever, i hope this is the case this time. i will let you know!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 27, 2010)

How many days is the querkle flowering now?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pics bro!

If you want to quiet that fan down a LOT hang it with rubber bungee cords rather than chains, use 90 degree elbows at all your bends in your ducting, and straighten out your flex-duct as much as possible so that the airflow has as little restriction as possible. I use straight piping (sheet metal ducting) whenever possible as this has the least restriction on your airflow. Then is you really want to quiet it down and keep your temps low you can also insulate all the ducting to keep heat and noise inside where it belongs.

I'm curious about that Hindu Skunk...want to hear how it is. Later


----------



## Drella (Feb 27, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> How many days is the querkle flowering now?


58, im gonna go at least 67 days next time, or 9 weeks. i feel like it was only a little amber on the tips, but other than that, the nugs werent dense enough, well see how it smokes and weighs i guess.



d.c. beard said:


> Great pics bro!
> 
> If you want to quiet that fan down a LOT hang it with rubber bungee cords rather than chains, use 90 degree elbows at all your bends in your ducting, and straighten out your flex-duct as much as possible so that the airflow has as little restriction as possible. I use straight piping (sheet metal ducting) whenever possible as this has the least restriction on your airflow. Then is you really want to quiet it down and keep your temps low you can also insulate all the ducting to keep heat and noise inside where it belongs.
> 
> I'm curious about that Hindu Skunk...want to hear how it is. Later


the inline is totally quiet inside, or quiet enough for me. its just on the outside. i have it blowing out, directly butted up to the hole outside the box. it so loud! im gonna used a duct elbow to flex ducting. i dry tested it, and it quieted it a lot. i just dont want it to sound like a jet engine!

hindu skunk doesnt smell as much a quirkel. quirkel smells the most skunky. i heard the hindu isnt that dense, even though it looks it. and so far it's true. the truth will come out in the end!


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 28, 2010)

This is going to sound dumb but hear me out. I used to grow in a cabinet and I had the same prob. Know what I did to get rid of 50% at least of that 'rushing air' smell? Take some masking tape and make a # sign over the exhaust port hole on the outside of the box. Wish I had a pic for ya.

I noticed that if I covered the hole up with my hand halfway that the sound was greatly reduced somehow by the addition of a bit of resistance. You could use an elbow too prob, but I bet you have masking tape already at your house and also this way doesn't take up more room or look obvious either.


----------



## Drella (Mar 1, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> This is going to sound dumb but hear me out. I used to grow in a cabinet and I had the same prob. Know what I did to get rid of 50% at least of that 'rushing air' smell? Take some masking tape and make a # sign over the exhaust port hole on the outside of the box. Wish I had a pic for ya.
> 
> I noticed that if I covered the hole up with my hand halfway that the sound was greatly reduced somehow by the addition of a bit of resistance. You could use an elbow too prob, but I bet you have masking tape already at your house and also this way doesn't take up more room or look obvious either.


damn, i wish i would've heard that earlier. i had an extra 6" to 4" reducer, and some extra 4" flex ducting. i tech screwed it to the fan, outside the box, and i worked like a charm. that enabled me to return the elbow, $7, and i also returned the 6" hole saw, $30. it was cool because then i picked up some adaptors for my new 10 gallon rigid shop vac, now all of my projects can be cleaned easily!


----------



## Drella (Mar 1, 2010)

just got done building the new veg closet and bloom room, also some pics of the wwxnl crazy monster, 1 month left!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 1, 2010)

Drella said:


> just got done building the new veg closet and bloom room, also some pics of the wwxnl crazy monster, 1 month left!


Looking GOOD bro, nice job on the new flowering chamber! I'd rep ya if I could, but well you know. I haven't been a big enough rep slut yet I guess. Still gotta 'spread it around'. lol


----------



## Drella (Mar 1, 2010)

ha, i might need ur guys help on some stealth ac if this bitch dont stay cool during summer! thanks dc, ur setups coming together as well!


----------



## Drella (Mar 1, 2010)

ive heard of some on the stove, with water and butter, no water, in a crock pot. i want ur guys opinion. i like the crock pot idea, i got a mother in law who lives with us who could possible take some butter before its done, sticky fingers! thanks ahead, i got an ounce of the finest trim ready to be handeled!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey bro PM me about the ducting and I'll tell ya how to do this:


----------



## Drella (Mar 2, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey bro PM me about the ducting and I'll tell ya how to do this:


a legend at work! thanks bro, im gonna need that before summer, the room its in doesn;t have the greatest insulation!


----------



## Drella (Mar 2, 2010)

just added the 2' 4bulb t5 fixture to the new 400w hps veg closet. im feeling so good about this. pics of the light leak proof closet, with tarp zipper, over head ballast? (is this chill?) and the new veg room!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 2, 2010)

The ballast is fine up there so long as is not like 100+ degrees. It will add heat to the room though, so if you can stash them somewhere non grow related it's usually best. Nice work on the zippers, I will try something like that next year when I have to relocate my entire op. I like the side lighting, I want to do something like that along my back wall...I also wanna get a 600hps, hmm choices choices!


----------



## Drella (Mar 2, 2010)

SG15- you are a lot of the inspiration behind this second bloom closet! make sure you do the zipper opening from the bottom up, so you can open it! i fucked up, that's why you see two zippers! the 400w hps is a hortilux eye, my first, a whole $92! and with the t5, this one might rival my 600w bloom room. thanks sg, im trying to make you proud! relocating your op, move the so cal, we could share!


----------



## Drella (Mar 2, 2010)

temps in new veg closet 78* humidity- 45%


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, I found a sweet deal on those eye hortilux (I use both MH and HPS and plan on using them in the future). If you need HPS head over to igrowhydro.com ...cheepest prices on those bulbs I've found anywhere, I think the 400 hps is only 55 bucks.

I want to move to cal, maybe after I graduate here in ~a year... Time to start the job hunt


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 2, 2010)

600w ftw 

new veg space is lookin prime too man. just gotta fill it all out now


----------



## Drella (Mar 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Oh, I found a sweet deal on those eye hortilux (I use both MH and HPS and plan on using them in the future). If you need HPS head over to igrowhydro.com ...cheepest prices on those bulbs I've found anywhere, I think the 400 hps is only 55 bucks.
> 
> I want to move to cal, maybe after I graduate here in ~a year... Time to start the job hunt


thanks SG. great link, how do you guys buy things on the internet, get a visa cash card? i gotta po box, just gotta get the card i guess. what a mark up hydro shop!

yeah dude, good luck on finishing school, i take my journeyman licence test in september, a lot to look forward to, just gotta pass!



notoriousb said:


> 600w ftw
> 
> new veg space is lookin prime too man. just gotta fill it all out now


thanks NB, i got two bloom rooms now, they're competing for yield! the clones in the dome are starting to show roots, maybe a week, im gonna go straight to big pots this time, i have better luck with the plant in it's final destination. i kept the clones in the red cups kinda too long last time, because of limited veg space, they grew kinda weird. we all gotta stick to what we know!


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 3, 2010)

Your new rooms look great; it's nice to be handy. I learned which end of a hammer does the pounding way too late in life. This thread has really been a resource for me. Thanks, too, to SG15 for the link on the hortilux eye - I def want to get one of these.

That NLxWW is lookin' really nice!


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah it does look great, can't wait for more updates brother.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome job on the new setups bro, I love it! Yeah like SG said, if you can put just the ballast outside the actual room that the light's in it's best casue your temps will stay lower easier. The ballast pumps out a lot of heat actually, so when you put it in your area it just becomes yet another heat source to be dealt with. So just take advantage of the 15 - 20 foot long cord that they put on those fuckers!

Oh and if you get some Velcro you can use a piece on the 'tent' flap and one on the wall or where ever to hold the flap open for ya when you've got it open. And yeah, I just go straight from Rapid Rooters (with clones) or Jiffy pots (with seeds) into the 1.5 gallon hydro pots now. I know they say it's better to keep sizing up, but fuck all that transplanting!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 3, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> And yeah, I just go straight from Rapid Rooters (with clones) or Jiffy pots (with seeds) into the 1.5 gallon hydro pots now. I know they say it's better to keep sizing up, but fuck all that transplanting!


I fully agree with this and transplant right into my 1.5 gal containers too  then there's no chance of them going rootbound and stunting growth a bit in smaller containers and then dealing with the chance of them getting shocked from the transplant too


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 3, 2010)

Drella said:


> thanks SG. great link, how do you guys buy things on the internet, get a visa cash card? i gotta po box, just gotta get the card i guess. what a mark up hydro shop!
> 
> yeah dude, good luck on finishing school, i take my journeyman licence test in september, a lot to look forward to, just gotta pass!


If your a medi grower you can just use your credit card like anything else. I don't mean to flaunt, but I've been pretty blantant about using mine (20+ times at the grow store, 5+ grow related online orders) with no issues. Now if you're doing something that could make you do time I would never recommend it. Visa gift cards at 711 work great for incognito shipments, as does having a trust worthy friend/relative who will let you ship to their house. If your legal though, don't even sweat it, IMHO...to each his own


----------



## Drella (Mar 3, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Your new rooms look great; it's nice to be handy. I learned which end of a hammer does the pounding way too late in life. This thread has really been a resource for me. Thanks, too, to SG15 for the link on the hortilux eye - I def want to get one of these.
> 
> That NLxWW is lookin' really nice!


thanks man, building elevators for a living does come in handy, the great people on this site help fill all of the holes! your funny man, i couldnt tell, your setup is pro! your gonna make a grown man cry, saying this thread is a resource for you! a lot of blood sweat and tears have gone through this thread, now just happiness. dialing it in, and hearing things like that, are making things better everyday, thanks!

all ive heard about hortilux eye is good. wish my 600 was one too! having the 400w hortilux eye hps and t5 side lighting in the new bloom room, makes me feel that the two rooms are competing!

thanks, thw wwxnl really is a sight to see, i never would have though id feel comfortable growing sativas indoor, i love them!



ReelFiles said:


> Yeah it does look great, can't wait for more updates brother.


thanks man, i always had a good feeling about that revegged monster! im really blessed to be growing so many strains, and they are all nute hungry! 



d.c. beard said:


> Awesome job on the new setups bro, I love it! Yeah like SG said, if you can put just the ballast outside the actual room that the light's in it's best casue your temps will stay lower easier. The ballast pumps out a lot of heat actually, so when you put it in your area it just becomes yet another heat source to be dealt with. So just take advantage of the 15 - 20 foot long cord that they put on those fuckers!
> 
> Oh and if you get some Velcro you can use a piece on the 'tent' flap and one on the wall or where ever to hold the flap open for ya when you've got it open. And yeah, I just go straight from Rapid Rooters (with clones) or Jiffy pots (with seeds) into the 1.5 gallon hydro pots now. I know they say it's better to keep sizing up, but fuck all that transplanting!


thanks man, means a lot considering ive always loved ur setups! i tried to do my own man made rooms! makes me feel powerful! uggghhhhh! how would tool time do it? i totally gotta move the ballsat out side, currently the temps are 78* 48% humidity, not too shabby!

i could kiss you for the velcro advice, in a bromance, non gay kinda way of course! i had bought 15' of industrial sticky velcro, but decided to use the zipper, now i know what to do with the velcro! 

yeah im straight to big pots for life! i only used the red cups last round because i got too ambiguous, and had like 30 clones! root developement is too underated, i think its mucho importante!



notoriousb said:


> I fully agree with this and transplant right into my 1.5 gal containers too  then there's no chance of them going rootbound and stunting growth a bit in smaller containers and then dealing with the chance of them getting shocked from the transplant too


great minds think alike!



Someguy15 said:


> If your a medi grower you can just use your credit card like anything else. I don't mean to flaunt, but I've been pretty blantant about using mine (20+ times at the grow store, 5+ grow related online orders) with no issues. Now if you're doing something that could make you do time I would never recommend it. Visa gift cards at 711 work great for incognito shipments, as does having a trust worthy friend/relative who will let you ship to their house. If your legal though, don't even sweat it, IMHO...to each his own


ha! ur funny bro! im totally legit, i just don't even want my parents knowing what im doing, let alone my neighbors, or any other nosy person. thanks for the advice though, i gotta try the online route, tired of getting reamed at the hydro store!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 4, 2010)

You inspired me, I went out to the shop and put a 600w HPS Harvest Pro Elite ballast on order. I'm also going to order a 600 Hortilux bulb from igrowhydro, shipped it's only 75 bucks. Total it will all set me back about 300, but I will have the 600 for this bloom and I'm sure it will more then make up for that. Down the road I'll use the 400w switchable for mothers or maybe as dual spectrum along with my 600 for 1000w of flower power... alright now I'm just getting carried away lol enjoy the produce!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 4, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> You inspired me, I went out to the shop and put a 600w HPS Harvest Pro Elite ballast on order. I'm also going to order a 600 Hortilux bulb from igrowhydro, shipped it's only 75 bucks. Total it will all set me back about 300, but I will have the 600 for this bloom and I'm sure it will more then make up for that. Down the road I'll use the 400w switchable for mothers or maybe as dual spectrum along with my 600 for 1000w of flower power... alright now I'm just getting carried away lol enjoy the produce!


thats a deal for a 600w horti! thanks for mentioning that SG  theyre something like $120 at the stores around here....


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah I pay like $95.00 + TAX for mine here in the ATX.

Haha, Tool Time. lol


----------



## Huh?? (Mar 4, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Oh, I found a sweet deal on those eye hortilux (I use both MH and HPS and plan on using them in the future). If you need HPS head over to igrowhydro.com ...cheepest prices on those bulbs I've found anywhere, I think the 400 hps is only 55 bucks.
> 
> I want to move to cal, maybe after I graduate here in ~a year... Time to start the job hunt


Those are good deals,looks like my hydro store has some matching to do!
What's up with the 430 costing as much as the 1000w though?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Those are good deals,looks like my hydro store has some matching to do!
> What's up with the 430 costing as much as the 1000w though?


Prob the fact that 430w ballasts were never the norm or the most commonly purchased, so the less they mass-produce of something, the more each individual unit will cost usually is kinda what I see a lot.


----------



## Huh?? (Mar 4, 2010)

If that's the reason then they should cost a lot more before the sale,but they are only $3 more than the 400w before the sale and $20+ less than the 1000w.
Also,you can use hortilux's 430w bulbs with a 400w ballast.I'm not sure if you would get the extra lumens or not but the 430w hortilux eye has extra blue so it could be useful.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> If that's the reason then they should cost a lot more before the sale,but they are only $3 more than the 400w before the sale and $20+ less than the 1000w.
> Also,you can use hortilux's 430w bulbs with a 400w ballast.I'm not sure if you would get the extra lumens or not but the 430w hortilux eye has extra blue so it could be useful.


I think he meant the whole setup not just the bulb.


----------



## Drella (Mar 5, 2010)

im tearing up over here, bro. i cant believe i had a part in you stepping it up. this is a momenous occasion! i dont know if i had more fun building my new setup, or weighing out my dried ogkgc today. bone dry, snapped branches, 2oz 20g! you guys rock so hard for all of your help, i feel like the luckiest noob ever! ill have weights for the last three plants tomorrow, or saturday!


i can smoke on saturday, i have blood work for life insurance, and then im a free man. had to quit when i lost my job, due to no money, now i get to start fresh, with my own stash!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

2 more days and then smoke em if you got em!


----------



## Drella (Mar 5, 2010)

one hits gonna take me out! cant wait!


----------



## socialsmoker (Mar 5, 2010)

daaaam drella youv bn busy great harvest and the new room looks great !!!! =reps when i can errr


----------



## Drella (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks SS!

weight update: the last one will be done tomorrow, quirkel, but heres the weight for the three that r done!

ogkgc- 2oz 20g
hindu skunk- 2oz 5g
quirkel- 1 oz 20g

so one more quirkel tomorrow, and when the wwxnl gets done, ill have a good picture how much my room can produce! my dream is to get to close to 12oz each bloom, here's hoping!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 7, 2010)

Amazing numbers on the plants. How long did you veg them again? anything over 2 oz/plant on 4-5 week veg is win in my book. Now its time to


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry i havent been around bro, just busy building the new grow rooms and gettin shit together. glad to see ur harvest went well and ure gettin great weight results. ill be lookin forward to sampling the goods ;p and also the new setup. congrats


----------



## Drella (Mar 7, 2010)

last plant of four weigth- quirkel 2- 1 oz 17.7g

total weight of four plants- 7oz 26g. 4 plants out of 5 plant bloom room, meaning the weight of the last plant, Monster WWXNL, will tell me how much the room can yield. the WWNL looks like its gonna be a strong 2oz plant! bringing the 600w 4x4x6 bloom room to an estimated 10z first run, we'll see in a month when the wwxnl finishes!

initial smoke report, after 3 days of curing- 

first pic- quirkel- the strongest hitter, the hardest head hitter. it smells the most. biggest dank!

second pic- hindu skunk- taste the best, truly a skunk! good vibes!

third pic- OGKGC- the best overall, leaves you feeling the best. so you can tackle lifes obstacles with a cool head!


----------



## Drella (Mar 7, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Amazing numbers on the plants. How long did you veg them again? anything over 2 oz/plant on 4-5 week veg is win in my book. Now its time to


yeah, i think it was 4wks on the veg from rooted clones. yeah i think im gonna hold back and veg the quirkels harder next time, we'll see. thanks man, i tried my hardest, now to just sit down any analise it all. too bad, im lit. havent smoked in three months, loss of job, etc. i just passed a blood test for a life insurance physical, so its game on!



BooMeR242 said:


> sorry i havent been around bro, just busy building the new grow rooms and gettin shit together. glad to see ur harvest went well and ure gettin great weight results. ill be lookin forward to sampling the goods ;p and also the new setup. congrats


hey man, i understand, your a busy man, im just grateful to be done with my main contruction! cant wait to see ur new setup. samples are ready, hit me up when things settle down.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 7, 2010)

Mmmm man, beautiful work


----------



## Drella (Mar 7, 2010)

things are looking good, first two pics of closet bloom room. i got some experiments going on in there. six plants. 3 in big regular pots-(1 quirkel, 1 ogkgc, and 1 hindu skunk), and three in different pots. i used two 1.5 gallon white square hydro pots, (thanks DC!), and one experimental pot. this vendor rep was at the hydro shop one day, and he gave me a pot to try out! its a trip to look at, ill get a pick up tomorrow. it has holes out of the sides that are supposed to airprune the roots, cutting edge shit i guess, well see! the plants in the small pots are WWXNL, this was intended to experiment with different pot sizes, and to test the short veg sativa method. these were only vegged for 1 week!

third pic of the original bloom room. its loving the 6" inline fan, makes the a/c kick on way less now!


----------



## Drella (Mar 7, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Mmmm man, beautiful work


thanks man, she was always the fattest indica, turned out real nice, and heavy! i was always a big fan of the skunks growing up!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 7, 2010)

Drella said:


> thanks man, she was always the fattest indica, turned out real nice, and heavy! i was always a big fan of the skunks growing up!


hindu skunk is a classic fav of mine. just so stinky and fat  my cousin did a couple outdoor last summer and they were definitely the stinkiest in the whole garden of something like 35+ plants


----------



## Drella (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks bro, i havent heard anything about the hindu yet, shes fat and smelly.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice buds man, happy for you. Finally got some of that good karma going your way. I'd love to taste that OGKGC. Got ne seeds by chance or 100% sesmilla?


----------



## Drella (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry bro, if you were down here, id have a lot of clones for ya! but no seeds.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 7, 2010)

dank nugs drella, lovin the frostyness


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 7, 2010)

Yo bro those nugs look sick! When you coming over to blaze? hehehe


----------



## Drella (Mar 8, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> dank nugs drella, lovin the frostyness


thanks bro, im loving the frostyness to, wish i could share some with you guys!



d.c. beard said:


> Yo bro those nugs look sick! When you coming over to blaze? hehehe


ill bring the nugs, you bring the beer!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 8, 2010)

Drella said:


> ill bring the nugs, you bring the beer!


On my way...


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome work, Drella.. those nugs look delicious. And you know me.. I just love skunks. I'll have to try that Hindu (whose strain is that anyway..?).

I saw your short-veg sativa experiment a page or two ago -- I'll be very interested to see how that turns out. I'm pretty happy with what my 12/12 from seed superskunks are producing, which really peaks my interest in trying some short-veg stuff (ie. they look great 12/12 from seed; imagine what even a week or two of veg would have added?). I'm totally down with long veg periods, but twice now I've ended up with these huge plants that my 400 can barely support. And smaller plants would mean I could support more variety in each grow...

Keep up the good work! We're going to have to re-name you if this continues.... "Frosty the Nug-man.." or something like that.


----------



## Drella (Mar 8, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> On my way...


great pic dc! put me in the mood to party!



Kriegs said:


> Awesome work, Drella.. those nugs look delicious. And you know me.. I just love skunks. I'll have to try that Hindu (whose strain is that anyway..?).
> 
> I saw your short-veg sativa experiment a page or two ago -- I'll be very interested to see how that turns out. I'm pretty happy with what my 12/12 from seed superskunks are producing, which really peaks my interest in trying some short-veg stuff (ie. they look great 12/12 from seed; imagine what even a week or two of veg would have added?). I'm totally down with long veg periods, but twice now I've ended up with these huge plants that my 400 can barely support. And smaller plants would mean I could support more variety in each grow...
> 
> Keep up the good work! We're going to have to re-name you if this continues.... "Frosty the Nug-man.." or something like that.


yeah the skunk keeps getting better day by day, i guess thats what they mean by curing! yeah, you gotta love a good skunk, especially when it yields over 2 oz/plant! i got the strain from the guy i got my clones from. he bred the hindu skunk, ogkgc, and wwxnl, i think theyre all great. cant wait to see the end yield on the wwxnl, and the taste!

i actually had extra clones, and extra space in the new cloom room, so i though, why not tr these, in different pots too! so here it goes, i got some good feelings though!

thanks man, i really feel fortunate to come up on the strains and having it dialed in, ive come a long way. but im doing a lot of fine tuning, and using new nutes this round, so stay tuned!


----------



## Huh?? (Mar 9, 2010)

Drella said:


> last plant of four weigth- quirkel 2- 1 oz 17.7g
> 
> total weight of four plants- 7oz 26g. 4 plants out of 5 plant bloom room, meaning the weight of the last plant, Monster WWXNL, will tell me how much the room can yield. the WWNL looks like its gonna be a strong 2oz plant! bringing the 600w 4x4x6 bloom room to an estimated 10z first run, we'll see in a month when the wwxnl finishes!
> 
> ...


It all looks amazing,great job D!
Sorry I haven't been around.I've been a lil busy lately,I've even been slacking on my updates.


----------



## Drella (Mar 9, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> It all looks amazing,great job D!
> Sorry I haven't been around.I've been a lil busy lately,I've even been slacking on my updates.


its all good bro, thanks for stopping by. gotta keep this thing going! but i understand, we get busy sometimes!


----------



## Drella (Mar 9, 2010)

lollypopped the three short vegged sativa wwxnl today, like a week in 12/12. left like 3 tops! here we go! two in dc beard's signature gallon white hydro pots. one concept pot, there was a vendor rep at the hydro store, giving these away to try. hole on every level to allow the plant to air prune, supposed to give you the ability to grow bigger in smaller pot.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> lollypopped the three short vegged sativa wwxnl today, like a week in 12/12. left like 3 tops! here we go! two in dc beard's signature gallon white hydro pots. one concept pot, there was a vendor rep at the hydro store, giving these away to try. hole on every level to allow the plant to air prune, supposed to give you the ability to grow bigger in smaller pot.


So does the fancy pot leak when you water?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> hole on every level to allow the plant to air prune, supposed to give you the ability to e
> Hey Drella  So those buckets are shit. Long time ago I steped into a garden that was dieing, and one of the problems where that the gardener used buckets with holes like that but more, he thought the air would be good for them.
> I tryed to explain that roots need oxygen not air. Had to show him the Green root mass after harvest for him to believe me
> Bad Bad


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 10, 2010)

Smartpots are good. Fabric, resuable atleast 3-5 times if washed... Little pricey but eh, they WORK!


----------



## Drella (Mar 10, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> So does the fancy pot leak when you water?


yeah, a little. 



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > hole on every level to allow the plant to air prune, supposed to give you the ability to e
> ...


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 11, 2010)

Just re-pot it and chalk it up to a shitty handout!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 11, 2010)

we're talking about the black pot in the picture right? not the two white ones? I ask cuz mine are similar to the white ones minus the couple holes on the corners and I didnt think there was anything wrong with them....


----------



## Drella (Mar 11, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Just re-pot it and chalk it up to a shitty handout!


yeah, i think ill repot her.



notoriousb said:


> we're talking about the black pot in the picture right? not the two white ones? I ask cuz mine are similar to the white ones minus the couple holes on the corners and I didnt think there was anything wrong with them....


no, the white ones are chill, the black one is bunk.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking good in there.


----------



## Drella (Mar 12, 2010)

everything is green. cut more of the undergrowth that wont amount to anything. i repot the experimental black pot in the closet, things are looking great!

pic 1- newly rooted clones, potted into their final pots, way healthy, and ready to rock!

pic 2- bloom closet day 13

pic 3- bloom room day 15

pic 4- WWXNL a couple of more weeks!


----------



## Drella (Mar 12, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking good in there.


thanks brother. i appreciate it.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Drella said:


> thanks brother. i appreciate it.


 Well well well so this is what ive been missing! First of all ive got to have a word with Terrorizer and DC for not letting me know about this outstanding grow, man you did your thing on this one im most impressed with the fact that you did'nt use all kinds of tweeks and stuuf to get your results, just straight up grow. That is what im looking for in a grow much props and lots more to read and learn from this journal i speed read most of it..so ill be finishing this one up before i get to your next one...Peace


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 13, 2010)

Lookin great man, love to see it goin so smooth.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking excellent my brother. Don't really have much to say, take it as a good thing LOL


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 13, 2010)

Lookin' great bro... Looks like you really have the grow bug! Which makes me curious, how do smoking and growing rate against each other these days? I'm at a point where growing is at least equal; the smoke bothers my lungs and sinuses to a point that I really don't have a desire to smoke out like I used to. I'd like to get a vape, but those things are so damn expensive, it's hard to budget it in (esp when I could get a new 600W for just about the same dough).


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the different bloom rooms you have competing


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Kriegs, the only thing that keeps me from smoking more often than I do is the fact that I have to keep breaking it up and re-packing it! Damn I'm a lazy stoner.


----------



## Drella (Mar 13, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Well well well so this is what ive been missing! First of all ive got to have a word with Terrorizer and DC for not letting me know about this outstanding grow, man you did your thing on this one im most impressed with the fact that you did'nt use all kinds of tweeks and stuuf to get your results, just straight up grow. That is what im looking for in a grow much props and lots more to read and learn from this journal i speed read most of it..so ill be finishing this one up before i get to your next one...Peace


yeah its weird, ive been following dc and terror since november, its taken a while for our paths to collide! the grow i have similar to yours is my 400w hps closet bloom. the things that make me excited about my closet bloom is 1- temps staying under 80* and humidity under 50% with no air conditioner, i fell that this is attributed to my 4"inline sucking through the light and filter, and blowing all of the hot air into the attic. even with the magnet ballast, which is mounted over head, raised on 2x4" for insulation, the room stays cool. exhaust ia way more important than intake!

2) the side lighting and hortilux bulb. my first bloom room has a normal 600w hps bulb, this round i went with a hortilux eye bulb, and 2' 4-bulb t5 fixture as side lighting. with the side lighting, im hoping that this grow will rival my 600w hps bloom room

3) i picked up a hydro farm glass sealed hood this round, its supposed to be better than an extra sun hood, we'll see!

thanks man, im real happy with my results, i feel that im now dialed in and self sufficient perpetual. the style that worked for me was fimm, lolly popp at the beginning of bloom, and strong nutes throughout. flush once a month, and at the end of bloom, i just got lucky with thriving clones that are hungry for nutes, always! 



Shrubs First said:


> Lookin great man, love to see it goin so smooth.


thanks man, i could say the same for you!



ReelFiles said:


> Looking excellent my brother. Don't really have much to say, take it as a good thing LOL


i know, nice to have you stop by. just some nez setups here, but the dust has settled. time to see these ladies get fat now!



Kriegs said:


> Lookin' great bro... Looks like you really have the grow bug! Which makes me curious, how do smoking and growing rate against each other these days? I'm at a point where growing is at least equal; the smoke bothers my lungs and sinuses to a point that I really don't have a desire to smoke out like I used to. I'd like to get a vape, but those things are so damn expensive, it's hard to budget it in (esp when I could get a new 600W for just about the same dough).


the bug has officially landed! just got done with the last transplanting for now, just watering here on out till harvest. adding one room is so much more work, but way worth it.

now that im smoking again, things are great. i find myself only occasionally hittin, more as a reward. the thing i crave every day, really, is my setup! its so rewarding to see life, thriving!

i thought that i was the only one who was allergic, going in the room in full bloom makes my sinuses go haywire! what i used is a down-stem less glass on glass, waterpipe, its the one in my avatar. it hits hard, but with the downstem built into the piece, you really only need to hit it once!



notoriousb said:


> I like the different bloom rooms you have competing


i know bro, im sure youll be tuned in to see how they both yield! its funny, not many people would know the excitement that these two rooms create!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 15, 2010)

just checkin in for a min. things look good and like theyre moving along. ill have to hit u up this weekend


----------



## Drella (Mar 15, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> just checkin in for a min. things look good and like theyre moving along. ill have to hit u up this weekend


for sure man, everythings budding. gonna chop the wwxnl in a week or two. ill have some samples for you this weekend!


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 16, 2010)

good shit drella

+ rep

and boomerz, how'd you get that picture of my girl. lol. the resemblance is scary.


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 16, 2010)

Drella said:


> for sure man, everythings budding. gonna chop the wwxnl in a week or two. ill have some samples for you this weekend!


Sweet.. I'll look forward to that. Be sure to hit us up with some full-plant shots b4 you chop!


----------



## Drella (Mar 16, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> good shit drella
> 
> + rep
> 
> ...


thanks BSB! you did great as well! thanks for stopping by mang!



Kriegs said:


> Sweet.. I'll look forward to that. Be sure to hit us up with some full-plant shots b4 you chop!



oh, you know ill get some good pics of that beast up! its gonna be nice because this harvest in a week or two is only one plant.

in a month, on the other hand. im gonna have to harvest like 7 plants, thats gonna suck! im gonna cut my plants down to 4 plants in each room, i think, next time.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 16, 2010)

drella said:


> for sure man, everythings budding. Gonna chop the wwxnl in a week or two. Ill have some samples for you this weekend!


sounds good man just hit me up whenever


----------



## Drella (Mar 16, 2010)

thinks looking chill y'all. weird, no real news, things are just going smoothly. the things going on my mind now are dialing it in better. the plants in the bloom closet were vegged too long, i think next time im gonna super top them a week before bloom, and super lolly popp them.

my main problem in the bloom closet are its dimensions 2'5"x 4'. i think my problem is im used to my bloom room dimensions 4'x 4', so the 2'5" deep is hard for me to work with, i guess i just dont know the method!

pic 1- bloom room
pic 2- veg room
pic 3- bloom closet


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 16, 2010)

glad i just came and checked in. ladies lookin good man keep it up


----------



## Drella (Mar 16, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> glad i just came and checked in. ladies lookin good man keep it up


thanks man, i needed that boost. ill have some cuts for you, for your mother collection,( some WWXNL), by the end of the month, probably by the time you get healed from you surgery.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks good bro, hey as far as the 2.5x4' closet goes, just try to put the shorter ones in the middle and the taller ones to the sides inside the closet forming a U-shaped canopy under the light.

I used to grow in this, which is about exactly the same dimensions as what you're talking about. Yeah that's why I upgraded to a bigger tent too. ; )


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 17, 2010)

looking good drella 

both bloom rooms look like they might burst at the seam


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Drella, looking nice and like the other poster said that flower room is stuffed but they look great.. Also im doing one White Widow are yours growing tall as mine are mine seem to be getting a lil lanky not to much but tall..?Peace


----------



## Drella (Mar 20, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Looks good bro, hey as far as the 2.5x4' closet goes, just try to put the shorter ones in the middle and the taller ones to the sides inside the closet forming a U-shaped canopy under the light.
> 
> I used to grow in this, which is about exactly the same dimensions as what you're talking about. Yeah that's why I upgraded to a bigger tent too. ; )


great pics dc, thanks man, some good encouragement. how much would you yield it that closet, was that a 400whps? yeah, thanks for bringing up the taller plants on the outside, i forgot about the plant heights, and positioning method, thanks.



notoriousb said:


> looking good drella
> 
> both bloom rooms look like they might burst at the seam


yeah man, they're for sure maxed out, i hate it when there's a little space of unused light, thanks brotha!



stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey Drella, looking nice and like the other poster said that flower room is stuffed but they look great.. Also im doing one White Widow are yours growing tall as mine are mine seem to be getting a lil lanky not to much but tall..?Peace


thanks for the compliments mang, im loving the white widow! my strain is technically, actually, white widow/morthern lights, cross with 3 cheese. 3 totally leafy monsters, the leaves are stringier and sativa like. it also looks like its gonna have a monster yield, i just flushed today, results coming soon!


----------



## Drella (Mar 20, 2010)

just flushed the WWNL3CHEESE today. because it was only 1 plant i just stuck her in the sink and ran the city water through her. last gallon was some ph'd water mixed with general hydroponics floralicious, molasses liquid mix. she needed some serious straping, so i zip tied and bamboo strapped for support. calyxes are swolen, i wanna see how she looks when the plant gets dry in the pot in 4-5 days.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Mar 20, 2010)

That shit looks dank man. when are you gonna chop her


----------



## Drella (Mar 20, 2010)

i think when she gets dry from the flush in like 3-5 days. i can already see the amber!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Drella said:


> i think when she gets dry from the flush in like 3-5 days. i can already see the amber!


 Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!! that looks bomb great job, my only non fem seed is the Swiss Cheese on my new grow now im hoping its a boy so i can polinate a few branches of my WW..Peace


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 20, 2010)

7 more days at least...? Psssst watch those pictures in the background!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 20, 2010)

lookin good brotha just checkin in. were u still lookin for that AC?


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like a good sized yield for one plant, maybe 2.5-3 ounces? You must have more bud then you know what to do with now...but damn that's a problem I like having


----------



## Drella (Mar 21, 2010)

damn, i tried to remove a pick i posted, with edit quote feature. i right clicked the unwanted picture i already had posted, and now there are no pictures at all on my screen. i dont know how to fix it. i cant see any avatars, or atachments, how do i fixt this?


----------



## Drella (Mar 21, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!! that looks bomb great job, my only non fem seed is the Swiss Cheese on my new grow now im hoping its a boy so i can polinate a few branches of my WW..Peace


hope that cheese turns out male for you bro! thanks for the compliments man.



d.c. beard said:


> 7 more days at least...? Psssst watch those pictures in the background!


thanks man, i hope like 5-7 days, we'll see.



BooMeR242 said:


> lookin good brotha just checkin in. were u still lookin for that AC?


thanks man, i dont think im gonna go with a window unit in my closet because of the hole id have to cut. the temps are cool right now, 80* at the most, under 40% humidity. thanks though brother!



Someguy15 said:


> Looks like a good sized yield for one plant, maybe 2.5-3 ounces? You must have more bud then you know what to do with now...but damn that's a problem I like having


yeah, im hoping for 3oz out of her, we'll see! yeah, the smell during drying, and when i burp them, can get straight narcotic! 



Drella said:


> damn, i tried to remove a pick i posted, with edit quote feature. i right clicked the unwanted picture i already had posted, and now there are no pictures at all on my screen. i dont know how to fix it. i cant see any avatars, or atachments, how do i fixt this?


ok i figured it out!


----------



## Drella (Mar 21, 2010)

things are looking way nice, the nugs are already denser and fatter this time around!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 21, 2010)

love seeing buds mmmm


----------



## Drella (Mar 21, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> love seeing buds mmmm


thanks man, i love smelling them!


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 22, 2010)

What did you say? I can't hear you over those titties in Boomer's avatar LOL


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful work, Drella.. looks like you have another killer crop on the way.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 22, 2010)

Drella said:


> things are looking way nice, the nugs are already denser and fatter this time around!


Looking real phat already...


----------



## Drella (Mar 22, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> What did you say? I can't hear you over those titties in Boomer's avatar LOL


boomer is the man!



Kriegs said:


> Beautiful work, Drella.. looks like you have another killer crop on the way.


thanks kriegs, im feeling it too! two bloom rooms, and they're really competing!



d.c. beard said:


> Looking real phat already...


thanks dc, they're really smelly too!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 22, 2010)

We need smell-O-vision, or scratch-and-sniff, your choice.


----------



## Drella (Mar 22, 2010)

3d smell-o-vision! 3d is coming back baby!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 22, 2010)

Drella said:


> 3d smell-o-vision! 3d is coming back baby!


Whoa, 3-D smell-o-vision. That's some shit. lol While we're at it I still want my hoverboard dammit.


----------



## Doude (Mar 23, 2010)

and they were all super great


----------



## Drella (Mar 23, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Whoa, 3-D smell-o-vision. That's some shit. lol While we're at it I still want my hoverboard dammit.


yeah, fricken back to the future totally was a teaser! even if it was pink, id still rock it! 



Doude said:


> and they were all super great


thanks bro, all strains turned out great, and now a new one coming, WWNL 3cheese, we'll see. i will say then when i dont look at her for a couple of days she swells twice in size. the last weeks of bloom are remarkable, its when all of the growth in the plants says lets see how fet we can get before exlpoding, i love it!


----------



## Drella (Mar 23, 2010)

i was stressed out all weekend because i heard on friday that a escalator we worked on totally crashed, and basically self imploded. thinking it was something i did, i was way stressed out. on monday we went to the job, and found out it wasnt our fault. yay!

after a hard day of work, working so hard and so stressed, theres one thing that helps. when i smoke, in bed, at the end of the day, especially after a close call day, theres nothing better than sharing a bowl with the lady. sharing that, somehow makes it all better. what im trying to say is its different than in high school, ditching to say f^&*ck the man, or is it? all i know is things couldn't be better, hope things are going great for all y'all out theres too!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 24, 2010)

Drella said:


> i was stressed out all weekend because i heard on friday that a escalator we worked on totally crashed, and basically self imploded. thinking it was something i did, i was way stressed out. on monday we went to the job, and found out it wasnt our fault. yay!
> 
> after a hard day of work, working so hard and so stressed, theres one thing that helps. when i smoke, in bed, at the end of the day, especially after a close call day, theres nothing better than sharing a bowl with the lady. sharing that, somehow makes it all better. what im trying to say is its different than in high school, ditching to say f^&*ck the man, or is it? all i know is things couldn't be better, hope things are going great for all y'all out theres too!


Haha I tried to give you Back to the Future II rep but it wouldn't let me. "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Drella again." Fuckers.

Man, that's what it's all about right? Doing what you gotta do to survive, and then coming home to your woman and your weed. Life is hard, people need to escape a little. And there's no one better to escape with than your better half. Well, as long as she's not a bitch or anything, you know. lol


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 24, 2010)

That pic makes me think about that kid from Mallrats. lol

Chocolate pretzel?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 24, 2010)

You guys rock! Not only can i get great grow advice, i can drop in on just some real everyday s**t sometimes and remember that we are all in this same boat ladies and gents. It's crazy, most dont know each other personally but you could never tell..And in times like these sometimes thats all one may need to get it all back on track..

By the way Drella my boy in vegas does the elevator repair thing He tried to hook me up with Otis that course manual was like doing another four years of college.lol

You keep you head up and your grove on bro! Peace Sup D.C


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn, lucky break on the escalator not being your fault...bet that's a sigh of relief... I hear ya on the smokin thing too, even though I'm a daily smoker still been focused on getting my shit done. Coming home to the closet & girl well that's just the nite cap u know? Keep up the bomb work.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 24, 2010)

d.c. Beard said:


> that pic makes me think about that kid from mallrats. Lol
> 
> chocolate pretzel?


you must fear and respect the escalator damnet!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

baha mallrats was the shit


----------



## Drella (Mar 24, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Haha I tried to give you Back to the Future II rep but it wouldn't let me. "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Drella again." Fuckers.
> 
> Man, that's what it's all about right? Doing what you gotta do to survive, and then coming home to your woman and your weed. Life is hard, people need to escape a little. And there's no one better to escape with than your better half. Well, as long as she's not a bitch or anything, you know. lol


back to the future movies, some of the best movies ever!

"as long as she's not a bitch or anything, you know" Ha, thats pure comedy. Its always cool to find someone who shares our love for smoking!



d.c. beard said:


> That pic makes me think about that kid from Mallrats. lol
> 
> Chocolate pretzel?


for sure!



stinkbudd1 said:


> You guys rock! Not only can i get great grow advice, i can drop in on just some real everyday s**t sometimes and remember that we are all in this same boat ladies and gents. It's crazy, most dont know each other personally but you could never tell..And in times like these sometimes thats all one may need to get it all back on track..
> 
> By the way Drella my boy in vegas does the elevator repair thing He tried to hook me up with Otis that course manual was like doing another four years of college.lol
> 
> You keep you head up and your grove on bro! Peace Sup D.C


very well said mang! thanks for stopping by. we are all in the same boat, and every thing is great!

thanks for the compliments, im trying to pull of this second round, double room, bloom/perpetual. but im feeling it more everyday!



Someguy15 said:


> Damn, lucky break on the escalator not being your fault...bet that's a sigh of relief... I hear ya on the smokin thing too, even though I'm a daily smoker still been focused on getting my shit done. Coming home to the closet & girl well that's just the nite cap u know? Keep up the bomb work.


thanks sg, it was a sigh of relief for sure.
i hear ya in the getting shit done, and the icing on the cake at the end of our days!



Shrubs First said:


> you must fear and respect the escalator damnet!


Ha! you got the right idea!



BooMeR242 said:


> baha mallrats was the shit


i second that!


----------



## Drella (Mar 24, 2010)

Things are looking great. for sure in the closet too! i have three, vegged-one-week plants that are looking fat. i have 2 in a corner that are ok. but the one in front of the t5 is looking way fatter! 

pic one, just a bud shot from one in the closet
pic two- the closet today


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 25, 2010)

Drella said:


> Things are looking great. for sure in the closet too! i have three, vegged-one-week plants that are looking fat. i have 2 in a corner that are ok. but the one in front of the t5 is looking way fatter!
> 
> pic one, just a bud shot from one in the closet
> pic two- the closet today


Wow bro, that first pic is sick! They're looking disgusting already, those clumps are just gonna keep filling in until they're fat ass colas.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 25, 2010)

damn man ure gonna have this round done before we even swap samples from last round haha


----------



## socialsmoker (Mar 26, 2010)

yo drella great looking budz ...


----------



## Drella (Mar 26, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Wow bro, that first pic is sick! They're looking disgusting already, those clumps are just gonna keep filling in until they're fat ass colas.


thanhs dc, i know its cliche, but they really look twice as fat as last time! im the proud father y'all! "proud parent of an honor student of cannibus college!"



BooMeR242 said:


> damn man ure gonna have this round done before we even swap samples from last round haha


im gonna hit you up tomorrow man, but i know. already gonna chop the WWNL 3cheese tomorrow!



socialsmoker said:


> yo drella great looking budz ...


thanks brother, appreciate the support.


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow.. unreal; can't believe how fast another round is coming thru the pipe! Looking great; looks like the new room setups are really humming.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 28, 2010)

just wanted to stop by and say thanks for the meds drell. i sampled the querkle last nite and it was def bomb. helped me pass out for sure. the bud stinks up my entire room! def a great result cant wait to try the others today


----------



## Drella (Mar 28, 2010)

Kriegs said:


> Wow.. unreal; can't believe how fast another round is coming thru the pipe! Looking great; looks like the new room setups are really humming.


thanks man, things are definitely humming in here! just harvested yesterday, and damn im tired.



BooMeR242 said:


> just wanted to stop by and say thanks for the meds drell. i sampled the querkle last nite and it was def bomb. helped me pass out for sure. the bud stinks up my entire room! def a great result cant wait to try the others today


no prob, thanks for the trade man. ur stuff is definitely bomb, ur indoor should definitely come out even better!

the querkle is way more narcotic, a little to strong for me! a disabled patient tried some, and it helped her a lot. definitely the one for sleep!

my favorites are the ogkgc, and hindu skunk. very danky, tasty, and energizing high.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 28, 2010)

Killer drell, new rooms must make you feel good
everytime you look!


----------



## Mrcool360 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig...


----------



## Drella (Mar 28, 2010)

a lot going on. chopped the WWNL yesterday. i also cloned her clone that was in veg, to replace her perpetual spot in the bloom room. her leaves only started yellowing three days ago, indicating the flush worked, and she was way dry when i chopped her, the leaves were all droopy and she was way light weight. last to pics are of the trimmed nug and drybox. the dry box almost was filled by this monster!


----------



## Drella (Mar 28, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Killer drell, new rooms must make you feel good
> everytime you look!


they for sure do, especially since things are looking way fatter this time around, always a good feeling.



Mrcool360 said:


> Lookin good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig...


thanks for stopping by brotha!


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Mar 28, 2010)

wow,nice fuckn nugs man. looks like some killer shit! +rep on those dude


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job man, looking real nice.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice harvest Drella and looks like a good yield as well boy would i like to be a fly on the walls of that dry box! lol


----------



## Drella (Mar 29, 2010)

TheFucknChrOnic said:


> wow,nice fuckn nugs man. looks like some killer shit! +rep on those dude


thanks brother, it smells crazy man.!



ReelFiles said:


> Good job man, looking real nice.


thanks brother, cant wait to see your new setup come through!



stinkbudd1 said:


> Very nice harvest Drella and looks like a good yield as well boy would i like to be a fly on the walls of that dry box! lol


"a fly on the wall in that dry box!" great quote brother. that dry box is toxic man. its like your personal glass jar for personal stash, so many different smells of different chronic, but times ten!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 30, 2010)

looks like we will be seeing each other alot sooner then later haha colas lookin good to me


----------



## Drella (Mar 30, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Very nice.


thanks man, i wish you were here to try it! in a hetero, bro try some of this, sorta way!



BooMeR242 said:


> looks like we will be seeing each other alot sooner then later haha colas lookin good to me


for sure! hope you enjoyed the first sampling bro! your shit is really good, i helps my disabled mother, and that means a lot!


----------



## Drella (Mar 31, 2010)

first pic is of veg room today.

second pic of bloom closet next three pics are of the three big plants in bloom closet

pic 3-5 hindu skunk, ogkgc, and querkle

pic six, the bloom room today, nugs are getting out of hand

i did a one-month-in flush on the ladies in the bloom room. a lot of work. im gonna build a tray that has a drain in it that sits right next to the rooms. lugging those ladies through rooms blows balls, im over it. im gonna try to do a DIY tray, or i might buy one, we'll see.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 31, 2010)

Drella said:


> pic six, the bloom room today, nugs are getting out of hand


This one is my favorite  Now I'm sitting here wondering how we could improve. I'm still considering a Scrog, but honestly the trellis and topping worked wonders. Any improvement plans aside from the draining tray on your end?


----------



## Drella (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah, i always am put in a good mood after going in my original bloom room. i upgrated her with a 6" inline fan, and phresh carbon filter. the girls in there are twice as dense and happy as last time!

as far as upgrades i wanted a rez, and also possibly c02 in the original bloom room, my baby! well see, if i yield fat this time, i might not change anything, we'll see, i have a good feeling though!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've definitely seen a huge boost after adding the 650 CFM fan, shows you the value of good air movement. If you don't exchange the air quick enough it quickly gets co2 depleted in your room. So in a sense, good inline fans are a form of supplemental co2  the humidity/temperate reduction is amazing too. Hope my central air keeps the apt cool enough for the fan to do it's job. Getting crazy warm here tomorrow, suppose to be 78 we shall see. How long's cali been nice and warm?


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 1, 2010)

Looking great bro. So what, you've got a MH bulb in the room and an HPS in the closet? That should make for a good experiment by itself. Wonder what differences it'll make in the buds.

Well, for your drain tables I would just start with a sturdy table to sit your tray(s) on. You could buy a pro-style tray like this like I used to, but they're crazy expensive. Add the cost of the table and you're over $200.00. But it's easy and effective.







Or you can get a sturdy table like I said, and then slap one of these fuckers on the top of it, and pop in a drain valve and hot glue or silicone caulk around it. BAM cheap and done. I have one, you can get these at Wal-Mart for like $16.00 a piece. Less the lid of course for your application.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just build your table out of 2x4s, it will cost you maybe 15 dollars of lumber. Personally I choose to bite the bullet and pay the 70 for the white botanicare 2x4 tray. It makes a lot more sense then buying the tray and the table they sell for like ~300. The main reason I bought the tray is I know it will last. They use special plasticizers that are photo resistive, roll away tubes for under the bed...not so much...And the other reason is they are STURDY. I know your not doing F&d, but in my situation the tray has to hold 80+ lbs of water and 20lbs of pots/plants. 2c

EDIT: yeah 300 is more for a complete setup. 4x4 bench msrp is 190, but they have a cheaper one for 90. I think 2x4's still a better deal and more customizable.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 1, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Just build your table out of 2x4s, it will cost you maybe 15 dollars of lumber. Personally I choose to bite the bullet and pay the 70 for the white botanicare 2x4 tray. It makes a lot more sense then buying the tray and the table they sell for like ~300. The main reason I bought the tray is I know it will last. They use special plasticizers that are photo resistive, roll away tubes for under the bed...not so much...And the other reason is they are STURDY. I know your not doing F&d, but in my situation the tray has to hold 80+ lbs of water and 20lbs of pots/plants. 2c


Damn bro, things must cost a hell of a lot more up there. I got that same tray at my local shop for $50.00 MSRP (before my usual 15% frequent-flier discount hehehe), and the whole shabang in that pic I posted only cost $159.00 (which my local shop would match and then give me 15% off as well)...?

Honestly, those trays are nice but they're way over priced I think. If I had the room to run hydro I'd probably just throw an $8 baby pool on a wooden pallet and be done. lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 1, 2010)

[QUOTE=d.c. beard;3981147]

I use that plastic bin to flush my plants, I have a hose connecter on one side and I run a hose to the bushes so I can flush royal like.





[/QUOTE]
Get 2 plants at a time...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 2, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, i always am put in a good mood after going in my original bloom room. i upgrated her with a 6" inline fan, and phresh carbon filter. the girls in there are twice as dense and happy as last time!
> 
> as far as upgrades i wanted a rez, and also possibly c02 in the original bloom room, my baby! well see, if i yield fat this time, i might not change anything, we'll see, i have a good feeling though!


the pic DC posted is interesting ive never seen a stand like that for the tray but looks legit especially for lower bak issues. but if ure lookin at doin hydro equip let me know i can get u my discount at GC and they sell drain trays that are black and made of recycled plastic and half the price of a new white one. buuut the downside is it black and can get hot and leave dried up water marks. thats about the most neg point i was told. wat size tray u thinkin of? is the rez for a hydro feed or just to have water on hand in the room?

if u just need water (not sure if u already have this type of setup) but u can always do a double lined 25gal-55gal rubbermaid trash can (not with wheels it can tip) and use that for ur rez. only use anew can tho. IMO.

anyways hope this helps ur ideas


----------



## Drella (Apr 2, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I've definitely seen a huge boost after adding the 650 CFM fan, shows you the value of good air movement. If you don't exchange the air quick enough it quickly gets co2 depleted in your room. So in a sense, good inline fans are a form of supplemental co2  the humidity/temperate reduction is amazing too. Hope my central air keeps the apt cool enough for the fan to do it's job. Getting crazy warm here tomorrow, suppose to be 78 we shall see. How long's cali been nice and warm?


thats awesome brother, because we both have upgrated our exhaust this round, and have both witnessed her positive results! just feeling the branches, an how solid and strong they are, its a great feeling! cali is weird, one day it upper 80's, the last two days the weather man threatened heavy rain storm, it was just cold as hell. 30-40* at night. 40-60* during the day. it'll probably be hot tomorrow. we'll see.



d.c. beard said:


> Looking great bro. So what, you've got a MH bulb in the room and an HPS in the closet? That should make for a good experiment by itself. Wonder what differences it'll make in the buds.
> 
> Well, for your drain tables I would just start with a sturdy table to sit your tray(s) on. You could buy a pro-style tray like this like I used to, but they're crazy expensive. Add the cost of the table and you're over $200.00. But it's easy and effective.
> 
> ...


i got a 400w hortilux eye hps in the new bloom closet. thats the new bloom room, (formerly the veg closet). and i got the original 600w regular hps in the original 4x4x6 bloom room. so two rooms, two hps bulbs. one 600, and one 400hortilux hps.

im excited about the new 400w hps bloom room because i added the 2' 4-bulb t5 ho fixture as side lighting. i currently have the 3- one week vegged plants in front of it, ill post pics tonight!

thanks for the pics, advice, and options on the rezy/flood table. it really helps man! i think im gonna go with the 2"x4" wooden frame, that i can build, (i just got done building the new veg room, it turned out great because i used wood skrews and liquid nails.) and stick one of those walmard rubbermaid totes as the flood table. this can help a lot because i could use the rubbermaid as a nute rezy, and a flood table for flushing! thanks mi amigo!




Someguy15 said:


> Just build your table out of 2x4s, it will cost you maybe 15 dollars of lumber. Personally I choose to bite the bullet and pay the 70 for the white botanicare 2x4 tray. It makes a lot more sense then buying the tray and the table they sell for like ~300. The main reason I bought the tray is I know it will last. They use special plasticizers that are photo resistive, roll away tubes for under the bed...not so much...And the other reason is they are STURDY. I know your not doing F&d, but in my situation the tray has to hold 80+ lbs of water and 20lbs of pots/plants. 2c
> 
> EDIT: yeah 300 is more for a complete setup. 4x4 bench msrp is 190, but they have a cheaper one for 90. I think 2x4's still a better deal and more customizable.


thanks sg! im definitely gonna go with the 2x4's for a strong, custom, sturdy, diy table. i think im also gonna go with the rubbermaid tote for the rezy, but i can see why you sprang for the 2'x4' botanicare tray, its totally worth it.



d.c. beard said:


> Damn bro, things must cost a hell of a lot more up there. I got that same tray at my local shop for $50.00 MSRP (before my usual 15% frequent-flier discount hehehe), and the whole shabang in that pic I posted only cost $159.00 (which my local shop would match and then give me 15% off as well)...?
> 
> Honestly, those trays are nice but they're way over priced I think. If I had the room to run hydro I'd probably just throw an $8 baby pool on a wooden pallet and be done. lol



thats awesome your shop will match prices, sound like some good deals.

no disrespect to hydro, but that $8 baby pool and pallet quote was hilariuos. i wanna try that now!



GoldenGanja13 said:


> [QUOTE=d.c. beard;3981147]
> 
> I use that plastic bin to flush my plants, I have a hose connecter on one side and I run a hose to the bushes so I can flush royal like.


Get 2 plants at a time...





[/QUOTE]

thanks for the advice and pics GG. it never gets old looking at your plants man! 



BooMeR242 said:


> the pic DC posted is interesting ive never seen a stand like that for the tray but looks legit especially for lower bak issues. but if ure lookin at doin hydro equip let me know i can get u my discount at GC and they sell drain trays that are black and made of recycled plastic and half the price of a new white one. buuut the downside is it black and can get hot and leave dried up water marks. thats about the most neg point i was told. wat size tray u thinkin of? is the rez for a hydro feed or just to have water on hand in the room?
> 
> if u just need water (not sure if u already have this type of setup) but u can always do a double lined 25gal-55gal rubbermaid trash can (not with wheels it can tip) and use that for ur rez. only use anew can tho. IMO.
> 
> anyways hope this helps ur ideas


the table is for rez nute feeding, by hand. and also for a flood table for flush. im probably gonna use two big rubbermaid totes that dc posted pics of, or i might just need one tote. or i might use the rubbermaid trash can for watering and a clear rubbermaid flate tote for flushing, we'll see. thanks for the advice brother, i just got done drying the WWNL, and did a post drying taste test on her, and i must say, im floating. fat dank rip, and head feeling. but no harshness, or strong head high. just a peaceful, easy feeling. you have to try some.


----------



## Drella (Apr 3, 2010)

all of the WWNl 3cheese is dried, total weight was 3oz dried. for the initial smoke-after-dry, it was amazing! she tastes great, tasty danky. no narcotic feeling. tastes great, with a great head buzz, i can just imagine how great she'll taste after the cure!


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 3, 2010)

Drella said:


> all of the WWNl 3cheese is dried, total weight was 3oz dried. for the initial smoke-after-dry, it was amazing! she tastes great, tasty danky. no narcotic feeling. tastes great, with a great head buzz, i can just imagine how great she'll taste after the cure!



Ewwwww, herb in plastic containers?! lol

Other that that, EXCELLENT JOB!!! 3 zips off of the one plant is great, and the product looks incredible. You're getting good quick bro!


----------



## ReelFiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like a nice harvest, enjoy that shit.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 3, 2010)

simply fantastic!! Peace-----------pipe!lol


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 4, 2010)

looks like some fire bud to me 





nice work drell


----------



## Drella (Apr 4, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Ewwwww, herb in plastic containers?! lol
> 
> Other that that, EXCELLENT JOB!!! 3 zips off of the one plant is great, and the product looks incredible. You're getting good quick bro!


yeah, the one in plastic container is the fine trim, i ran out of glass jars, i guess that isnt a bad problem, if you ran out of jars, that means you used them all, hell yeah!

yeah, 3 zips off one plant makes me way happy, especially because the plants this round look way heavier, and even happier. i didnt think it was possible last round, but it really looks better compared to last round!

thanks for the compliments brother, it means a lot!



ReelFiles said:


> Looks like a nice harvest, enjoy that shit.


i am enjoying it, this bud just keeps getting better and better! thanks brother.



stinkbudd1 said:


> simply fantastic!! Peace-----------pipe!lol


peace pipe for sure. nothing like busting the pipe out at a party and making a lot of new friends!



notoriousb said:


> looks like some fire bud to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, im real happy with the wwnl 3 cheese, i have no complaints!


----------



## Drella (Apr 4, 2010)

3 plants. one in a big pot, the other two in small white square hydro pots. vegged for one week. the fatter one was infront of the t5 side lighting the whole time, the other two in smaller pots were in the corner of the room for the past 5 weeks. 

pic one- all 3

pic 2- the thiner one

pic 3- the thicker one in front of the side lighting and in a bigger pot.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 4, 2010)

3 factors my man:

1) Plant's growth structure.
2) Pot size.
3) Side lighting.

The 'spindly one' has many side branches and is splitting its bud production up across the entire plant. The fat one has one main cola with basically no side branches, so all growth is focused on that area.

I'd put the one in the big pot with the one cola in the dark corner in the back and throw the other 2 in small pots in front of the side lighting.


----------



## Drella (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah, they are all infront of the side lighting. it just so happens that its also the best configuration for this specific application. three big plants to the left, small plants in front of side lighting on the right. we'll see how it turns out!


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wonderful harvest bro. Been MIA here, very busy lately. Terrific work brother, I bet you are enjoying the harvest more and more by the day. LOL I usually cannot help it and end up smoking my harvest before it reaches the 2 month cure mark.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 6, 2010)

btw the lady says ur ogkush is the best shes had so far haha. doesnt say much for my outdoor shit but we will see watsup with my indoor very soon


----------



## Drella (Apr 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wonderful harvest bro. Been MIA here, very busy lately. Terrific work brother, I bet you are enjoying the harvest more and more by the day. LOL I usually cannot help it and end up smoking my harvest before it reaches the 2 month cure mark.


thank you my brother, i appreciate it. 2 month cure, im having trouble making it to the one month cure! HA!



BooMeR242 said:


> btw the lady says ur ogkush is the best shes had so far haha. doesnt say much for my outdoor shit but we will see watsup with my indoor very soon


dude, that compliment melts my heart. when people talk about my plants, its like talking about my kid. the ogkgc is my favorite too! wait till you try my WWNL, its ready! 

BTW a patient of mine really loves your outdoor. it helps with sleeping, and extreme pain due to 20 back surgeries! so its all good, different strokes, for different folks!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope all is well, got a few more plants lined up to harvest bro?


----------



## Drella (Apr 7, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Hope all is well, got a few more plants lined up to harvest bro?


its weird how now were just finding ways to dial it in even more, its a great feeling!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 7, 2010)

Drella said:


> thank you my brother, i appreciate it. 2 month cure, im having trouble making it to the one month cure! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha glad the ww helped. but ya she digs the shit. im down to try that cross for sure let me know when ure free.


----------



## Drella (Apr 9, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha glad the ww helped. but ya she digs the shit. im down to try that cross for sure let me know when ure free.


for sure brother, we'll hook up soon!


----------



## Drella (Apr 9, 2010)

pic 1- three short vegged experiments day 41 in the new bloom closet!

pic 2-3- hindu skunk in the original bloom room, she is looking the best. like 10 of the fattest, even sized colas. im so proud of this strain. my personal favorite, high yielder and skunky smelling, and great skunk taste! im hoping to pull 3 1/2 oz of this girl this round!

pic 4- ogkgc day 43 in the bloom room. looking crazy like always. she gets fat later in bloom. but when she does its very quick, as you can imagine. still, a 8 weeker, and high yielder, so im happy with her. this is the best all around, and best looking nug!

pic 5- quirkel day 43 bloom. smells great, strong narcotic plant, but not a high enough yield, or not as worth it. im only gonna run one plant per bloom, instead of 3. so we'll see. im gonna bloom this one longer this time to see if her yield is affected!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 9, 2010)

sad to hear the querkle isnt a big yielder i was checkin into that as a possibilty. prob scratch it off then. ur hindu last round was bomb def ready for another round


----------



## Drella (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks man, if you dont mind a 10 wk bloom, the querkel can for sure produce 2oz+ per plant. im just wanting to run 8 weekers. like i said, im gonna keep at least one querkel clone around to see what 10 weeks does to her!

yeah, in two short weeks the plants will get the chop. im gonna make the harvest last two weeks. like one week chop half that are ready. throw whats left in the closet to finish out. so that way next time the bloom rooms will be offset 1-2 weeks.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 9, 2010)

Mmm that hindu skunk is looking fat drella! 
I had one hindu skunk clone outdoor last year but the spot was compromised in aug so never had a chance to finish. 
definitely want to run some indoor after seeing yours stackin up so nicely


----------



## Drella (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah, im trying to pull in the 3 1/2 or more yield on one plant. last round i got 1oz 22g. but i did get 3oz off one plant, the WWNL, which was vegged for two months. so with things looking even fatter this round, im hoping for the big one. thanks bro.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, im trying to pull in the 3 1/2 or more yield on one plant. last round i got 1oz 22g. but i did get 3oz off one plant, the WWNL, which was vegged for two months. so with things looking even fatter this round, im hoping for the big one. thanks bro.


 Hey Drella if anyone can you can, your girls are looking great and i can see that goal being met..Peace


----------



## Drella (Apr 11, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey Drella if anyone can you can, your girls are looking great and i can see that goal being met..Peace


thanks sb, im really hoping this works out!best of luck to you too, why is it that our second round looks even better than our first round! HA! My mom always said to hang out with people like me, or better than me. looks like im making my mom proud! you guys rock!


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 17, 2010)

drella, love it!!! bonnie and I were talking about staggering the harvest also.... colas one week, smaller buds the second. i'm ready to see  +1


----------



## Drella (Apr 18, 2010)

bonnie'n'klyde said:


> drella, love it!!! bonnie and I were talking about staggering the harvest also.... colas one week, smaller buds the second. i'm ready to see  +1


yeah im loving the perpetual setup, always coming in with fresh supply!


----------



## Drella (Apr 18, 2010)

some pics from the bloom room. gonna flush them tomorrow. they'll get the chop on friday, or whenever they dry up. i feel pretty good about things. all of my buddies around me are dealing with hermie and heat issues, so i got no complaints. hope everythings going great out there for ya guys! 

pic one- experiment plant with the one huge nug, shes a scary bitch!

pic 2-3 the hindu this round is looking amazing, im hoping they'll yield close to 3oz a plant, here's hoping!

pic 4- top view of bloom closet

pic 5- front view of closet!


i will chop all of the hindu skunks, ogkgc. but the querkels, and the small pot experiments im gonna leave another one-two weeks, to get more yield. next round im only gonna run one plant of each of my 10 week girls- WWNL and QUerkel, depending on how much they yield, we'll see. my 8 week plants are champions, and everyones favorite smoke!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 20, 2010)

Drell, your plants are lookin great! So glad to see the top quality
comin from your room.. 

Edit:

By the way my querkle clone turned out to be a male, very disappointed
with the dude who gave it to me. So ya, won't be able to compare growth.
bummer


----------



## Drella (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Drell, your plants are lookin great! So glad to see the top quality
> comin from your room..
> 
> Edit:
> ...


fuck bro, shitty news. i had similar luck my first round. that sucks. i wish you lived close, id give you some of mine! 

thanks for the compliments, those pics were from the new bloom room, if i get 8oz my first time ill be happy. but im hoping for 3oz plants! i feel like im getting my trimming and lollypopping down, next grow all the nugs will be on the top, no fluffy stuff on the bottom at all i promise!


----------



## Drella (Apr 21, 2010)

dam! they are looking way ready, and not even 60 days yet, is this possible, can the mature quicker with each round? i know i took way better care of em this round, and even more tricks up my sleeve for next round. Thanks everyone who helped me with ideas for the flush table. i ended up getting a flat, clear, rubbermaid tote, drilled a 1/2" hole for a fitting. and stuck a water tight pvc box-to-pipe fitting in the tote. it has a compression fitting that i squeezed over a 1/2" clear tube, $25, and way profesional! 
the pics are of the mature ones in the new bloom closet, flushed yesterday. all of the hindu skunks and ogkgc are gonna be chopped first. im gonna give the querkels and extra week or two!


pic 1- the experiment plant, one week veg. turned out to be a monster nugger!
pic 2- hindu skunk looking primo this round. gives a good name to all skunks out there. 
pic 3, 4- the 2 hindu skunks in the bloom closet
pic 5- the 1-week veg monster
pic 6- my new flushing setup, thanks for all of your help guys!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 21, 2010)

Drella said:


> i feel like im getting my trimming and lollypopping down, next grow all the nugs will be on the top, no fluffy stuff on the bottom at all i promise!


I do more and more every time, I feel its definitely working better and better
as I do more.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking better every time drella. Like the flushing tray.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great bro, the HS is killer. And I see my underbed storage bin! lol


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 22, 2010)

Mmm man! that skunk keeps gettin better and better 
definitely plan on running some skunk indoors in the near future


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 22, 2010)

ladies lookin great drell. still followin


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Drella said:


> dam! they are looking way ready, and not even 60 days yet, is this possible, can the mature quicker with each round? i know i took way better care of em this round, and even more tricks up my sleeve for next round. Thanks everyone who helped me with ideas for the flush table. i ended up getting a flat, clear, rubbermaid tote, drilled a 1/2" hole for a fitting. and stuck a water tight pvc box-to-pipe fitting in the tote. it has a compression fitting that i squeezed over a 1/2" clear tube, $25, and way profesional!
> the pics are of the mature ones in the new bloom closet, flushed yesterday. all of the hindu skunks and ogkgc are gonna be chopped first. im gonna give the querkels and extra week or two!
> 
> 
> ...


Man Drella this grow is off the hook that one week veg pic got me blazed just staring at it for 30,40 50, minutes LOL great job hey the one week veg was from clone right what size was the clone from start?


----------



## Drella (Apr 23, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I do more and more every time, I feel its definitely working better and better
> as I do more.


wow, bro, thanks, that really makes me feel confident, especially coming from you. you guys have helped me develop my own unique style, now we can all dial it in. its all about making it easier, and things denser!



Someguy15 said:


> Looking better every time drella. Like the flushing tray.


thanks sg! ive got some high hopes on this havest. gonna chop all of the hindus, (3) and the experiment monster one nug!

the flushing tray came out great, thanks guys for all of the help, i love how it turned out too!




d.c. beard said:


> Looks great bro, the HS is killer. And I see my underbed storage bin! lol


yeah, im proud to have this skunk as my own, thanks brother. thanks for the underbed storage idea, as you can see it turned out legendary. with the waterproof pvc fitting, and the clear tubing, i love how it was cheap and craftsman!



notoriousb said:


> Mmm man! that skunk keeps gettin better and better
> definitely plan on running some skunk indoors in the near future


dude, id love to see some more skunks indoor, theres something funny about growing something that smells as strong as skunk, in a house! thanks for the good words brother!



BooMeR242 said:


> ladies lookin great drell. still followin


harvest tonight, gonna have some samples for ya soon! you still gotta try some of the WWNL, dare i say, it may be my most favorite smoke of all.



stinkbudd1 said:


> Man Drella this grow is off the hook that one week veg pic got me blazed just staring at it for 30,40 50, minutes LOL great job hey the one week veg was from clone right what size was the clone from start?


thank you for the one week veg compliment. she's my pride and joy. i feel so grateful to be able to grow something this beautiful. she is the definition of perfection sog example in my mind. she will be chopped tonight, pics soon!

heres a pic of my clones after 5 days. there are like 30 in the tray. i have never lost/killed a clone.


----------



## Drella (Apr 23, 2010)

pic 1- the monster nug WWNL 3CHEESE and Hindu skunk
pic 2- hindu skunk au natural, falling over so heavy
pic 3-8- WWNL 3CHEESE. shes a monster. definition of swelled calyx.
pic 9-12 Hindu skunk, looking like maybe 4oz? Last round she was 2 oz 22 g, and its looking twice as fat, wish me luck brosefs!

im gonna stagger the harvest, 2-3 plants tomorrow. im so tired, ill catch up on everyones threads tomorrow.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2010)

Whole bit is looking beautiful my friend 

I have dropped in from time to time just lurking. Have so much going on these days, finding time to post is difficult. Love to yah

And + Rep for such a beautiful harvest!


----------



## Drella (Apr 24, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> Whole bit is looking beautiful my friend
> 
> I have dropped in from time to time just lurking. Have so much going on these days, finding time to post is difficult. Love to yah
> 
> And + Rep for such a beautiful harvest!


thats just what i needed. i know what you mean about being busy, i got two bloom rooms now. i cant even plan a three day weekend getaway.. gotta do work while im young, so i can buy an island one day, right! well rest when were dead! hope your green house turns out tits bro! rock on,.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 24, 2010)

damn, what is that a 2oz cola on the hindu? Insane harvest, making this stuff look easy man.


----------



## Drella (Apr 24, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> damn, what is that a 2oz cola on the hindu? Insane harvest, making this stuff look easy man.


yeah, here's hoping! thanks brother, i gotta do two plants a day, this shit is tiring. even with my wife and i trimming. the hindu loves the fimm job, and turned out at least twice as fat this round, as opposed to last round. i attribute that to better nutes, longer veg, stronger feedings, and better watering schedule. 

so many things have changed for all of us since last round. i always try to look for things to dial in, or make easier. i just hope this thread helped anyone who is similar in our goal to perfect our own personal grow styles!


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow Drella, looking amazing! Those fat nugs will be a great smoke! I like how controlled all those plants are - nice yield! +rep for a great harvest!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah Yeah Yeah you know you're going to love every minute of it lol i know i would and then sit back and engulf myself in the sweet bud that i worked so hard on good job drella..+rep now all thats left are my girls and terrorizers ladies...Peace


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great man, yeah you were right that is one monster cola! So side-lighting it is then!


----------



## Drella (Apr 26, 2010)

Dayzt said:


> Wow Drella, looking amazing! Those fat nugs will be a great smoke! I like how controlled all those plants are - nice yield! +rep for a great harvest!


thanks daytz, it means a lot. im kinda scared because the nugs got more mature, with less time this round. ill take that as a good sign, but the cure will tell. thanks for the comment on how my plants are controlled. ill atribute that to they all love fimm! the even canopy, used in congunction of smarter, more proactive and quicker lollypopping and pruning. if i see an undergrowth that even hints to weakling, its gone, and the ladies have really responded. plus i lost less leaves this time, i fed them stronger this time, and added a flush mid way through bloom, that seems to have helped.



stinkbudd1 said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah you know you're going to love every minute of it lol i know i would and then sit back and engulf myself in the sweet bud that i worked so hard on good job drella..+rep now all thats left are my girls and terrorizers ladies...Peace


thanks bro, i cant wait to see yours and terrors pan out. wait till you get your new setup, lets see those bloom rooms swell!



d.c. beard said:


> Looks great man, yeah you were right that is one monster cola! So side-lighting it is then!


yeah i dont know if it was the side lighting, or me throwing it in a big pot, because the other clones from the same plant/same veg time turned out different, we'll see. i know that nug looks like a monster, and it is, but its no 1/2oz or 1oz monster nug sog style. i hope the plant yields 8-12 grams, we'll see. im still gonna keep the side lighting on, $2- $3/mo, why not?


----------



## Drella (Apr 26, 2010)

so.... tired...... must post pics of last hindu harvest.....


dry box way more full then last time, ok theres no more room. gonna chop the last three querkel on friday, and the last experiment plant, enjoy.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 27, 2010)

8 - 12 grams?! Sheeeeeit I bet it yields out more than that, the whole plant considered at least! You gotta be pulling at least half an ounce a piece on those things.

At the end of this harvest add up all your totally dry weight and divide by the number of plants that you harvested. That'll give ya a gram per plant figure. But I guess you'd want to do it by strain so that you could get an average yield figure for each strain you're running since they're not all the same.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I dont know D.C a couple of those girls look to be big mama's to i see a couple of them getting pretty close to a zip?


----------



## Drella (Apr 27, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> 8 - 12 grams?! Sheeeeeit I bet it yields out more than that, the whole plant considered at least! You gotta be pulling at least half an ounce a piece on those things.
> 
> At the end of this harvest add up all your totally dry weight and divide by the number of plants that you harvested. That'll give ya a gram per plant figure. But I guess you'd want to do it by strain so that you could get an average yield figure for each strain you're running since they're not all the same.


thanks brother. yeah, if i get 1/2oz total yield dry on those 3 experiment plants i'll be happy. 

the way i want to gauge my success, on this being round two, is to compare from last grow. 

1) Last grow in the 600w hps 4'x4'x6' bloom room gave me 11oz dry off of 5 plants. two of them were the low-yielding querkel, which gave me 1oz a plant average. this round i bloomed the querkel one extra week, so anything over 1oz dry per plant, ill be happy. next grow will only have one querkel plant total in the grow, not 3. the hindu skunk gave me 2oz, OGKGC 2oz 20g, querkel 1oz per plant, (2 plants), and the WWNL 3 oz. so anything more than that, yield per plant, would be great. and if the total yield was more than last round, that would be great!



stinkbudd1 said:


> I dont know D.C a couple of those girls look to be big mama's to i see a couple of them getting pretty close to a zip?


im hoping for 3oz+ on my ladies this round, gotta keep a positive attitude!u


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 28, 2010)

Haha I just noticed this is page 69 of 69 on your journal.


----------



## Drella (Apr 28, 2010)

69 time baby!


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 2, 2010)

haha guess i jumped in at the right time 

hope all is well drella gonna be waitin for sum samples hehe


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (May 3, 2010)

DRELLA!!! lookn good, hope you get those 3oz plants you were hopin for  ....... we're thinkin you will, positive vibes can't hurt, right?


----------



## Drella (May 4, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha guess i jumped in at the right time
> 
> hope all is well drella gonna be waitin for sum samples hehe


samples are ready whenever you are brotha! hit me up!



bonnie'n'klyde said:


> DRELLA!!! lookn good, hope you get those 3oz plants you were hopin for  ....... we're thinkin you will, positive vibes can't hurt, right?


thank y'all, positive vibes always welcome, and to you too!


----------



## Drella (May 4, 2010)

yeah, she turned out way purple, and super dense with the extra week bloom


----------



## Drella (May 4, 2010)

weight report this weekend. this is how the hindu turned out, beautiful, and skunky.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 5, 2010)

hey man glad i stopped in before i left for a while that harvest looks amazing and the buds are sick dude..that purple looks like you could use it in a seed bank advertisment very impressive..did the querkel yeuld more than the hindu?the colas on the querkel are lookin fat as hell....


----------



## d.c. beard (May 5, 2010)

Looking great bro, the HS coming through on yield again I see! Looks like the Querkle almost went black more than purple. lol that rhymes.


----------



## Drella (May 5, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> hey man glad i stopped in before i left for a while that harvest looks amazing and the buds are sick dude..that purple looks like you could use it in a seed bank advertisment very impressive..did the querkel yeuld more than the hindu?the colas on the querkel are lookin fat as hell....


yeah, im glad you stopped by too! thanks man! im having second thoughts on the querkel, she's always a sight to behold. i feel that the extra week, 9 total, in bloom helped her out a lot. calyx's swollen everywhere, and of course, she's almost black in color. ill have weight report this weekend. stay tuned! 



d.c. beard said:


> Looking great bro, the HS coming through on yield again I see! Looks like the Querkle almost went black more than purple. lol that rhymes.


what a beautiful rhyme DC, thanks. that hindu just doesn't mess around, and the guy i got them from said she would be the lightest yielder, bullshit. plants, they are what you do to them. i gave clones to two different friends. one killed them from heat stroke, the other hermied out. fucking idiots. i tell them what i did, and the do some off the wall shit. "hey why don't i go to this other grow shop, they are way cheaper!" everything they bought was cheaper, in quality. i mean when you get greedy, thats what you get. sorry to be rambling but man! everyone on this thread rocks their shit out. we are open for new methods, we never give up. but listen to you plants, not your greedy minds! 

BTW querkel did turn out black. you know what they say about that DC, wish you were here to try some, ill save you a chair, hope your yield turns out fat bro.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 5, 2010)

Nice hindu buds! see you got the same grinder as me...spacecase 2" right? love mine...Man you got so many strains now I'm jealous...keep doin ya thang!


----------



## d.c. beard (May 6, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah, im glad you stopped by too! thanks man! im having second thoughts on the querkel, she's always a sight to behold. i feel that the extra week, 9 total, in bloom helped her out a lot. calyx's swollen everywhere, and of course, she's almost black in color. ill have weight report this weekend. stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah it's funny when people aren't open to advice and then their whole shit flops. Plus it takes $ to make $. Nothing good comes easy. Rome wasn't built in a day...? I've got a million of these things... lol

Thanks man, we'll see pretty soon. Oh and I've always got a chair saved for you too bro!


----------



## notoriousb (May 7, 2010)

Mmm, good shit as always Drell


----------



## azoo (May 7, 2010)

the first pic to the right hows the buds grow on tht plant ((((if u grew one like tht b4)))) i have one starting to look like tht


----------



## Drella (May 9, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Haha yeah it's funny when people aren't open to advice and then their whole shit flops. Plus it takes $ to make $. Nothing good comes easy. Rome wasn't built in a day...? I've got a million of these things... lol
> 
> Thanks man, we'll see pretty soon. Oh and I've always got a chair saved for you too bro!
> 
> View attachment 920517


yeah thanks man, damn, that's one big master chair!



notoriousb said:


> Mmm, good shit as always Drell


thanks dude, im trying different things all of the time. this round im lollypopping them way more. only leaving the top growths toward the top of the canopy, fat nugs only this time!



azoo said:


> the first pic to the right hows the buds grow on tht plant ((((if u grew one like tht b4)))) i have one starting to look like tht


thanks for stopping by. hope everything is going good for you too.


----------



## Drella (May 10, 2010)

Added awesome blossoms bloom additive, and budwell bat guano to my bloom nute line-up. the general hydroponics kool bloom wasn't wowing me enough, gotta try other things. so i picked up the awesome blossom, and some extra bat guano!


----------



## Drella (May 10, 2010)

14 oz dry. if the WWNL pushes out 3oz like last time, (shes looking way fatter this round), then that would give me 17oz total with a 400 and 600hps rooms! im way happy with the results. im planning on getting at least 2 oz more next round. my new techniques will include more intense, and different nutes, and better pruning/more lollypopping. 

pic 1- no flash
pic 2- flash


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> 14 oz dry. if the WWNL pushes out 3oz like last time, (shes looking way fatter this round), then that would give me 17oz total with a 400 and 600hps rooms! im way happy with the results. im planning on getting at least 2 oz more next round. my new techniques will include more intense, and different nutes, and better pruning/more lollypopping.
> 
> pic 1- no flash
> pic 2- flash


Well well well so thats what you have been up to in my absence? i came home to see your wieght check and the pic's of that top of the line bud shots waiting on my sight,you know i had to put them up on the plasma tv and take in the whole thing it was quite refreshing and then i got high! hey very nice no great grow bro thats the scale i hope to be on real soon...you ar ethe shizzzzzzznit bro ..Peace and + rep


----------



## Drella (May 10, 2010)

thanks stink. glad i could give you a warm welcome home! i know its no 1gpw, but im way happy. the qualities going up, and im too medicated all the time to stress! JK. youll get here soon too, and when you do ill be ready to drool over your stuff too! thanks for the great compliments all of the time bro, glad to be of service!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> thanks stink. glad i could give you a warm welcome home! i know its no 1gpw, but im way happy. the qualities going up, and im too medicated all the time to stress! JK. youll get here soon too, and when you do ill be ready to drool over your stuff too! thanks for the great compliments all of the time bro, glad to be of service!


none needed they were well deserved...


----------



## d.c. beard (May 11, 2010)

That's a purty nug you got there Drell!


So _only_ 16 or 17 ounces this time? Buahaahahahaa that's fucking sick man great job!


----------



## Drella (May 14, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> none needed they were well deserved...


yeah man, cheers to our continual upgrades and bountiful harvests!



d.c. beard said:


> That's a purty nug you got there Drell!
> 
> 
> So _only_ 16 or 17 ounces this time? Buahaahahahaa that's fucking sick man great job!


thanks man, im really happy with the results. i think i've finally found my setup. one veg tent, and two bloom rooms, just enough for this man.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 17, 2010)

glad to hear ure gettin dialed drell. keep it up


----------



## Someguy15 (May 17, 2010)

Lookin' dank as always, hows that guano make your grow room smell?


----------



## Drella (May 21, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> glad to hear ure gettin dialed drell. keep it up


yeah, its kinda just like a side job now. pain in the ass to water and trim all of the time, but the pay off is totally worth it! i got no complaints



Someguy15 said:


> Lookin' dank as always, hows that guano make your grow room smell?


the guano, i use liquid, smells like shit, oh wait, it is! yeah, i can see it working already, no smells to report after almost a month of use.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

switch to auto watering then 

glad ure still workin tho. gotta put bread on the table for the lady... haha


----------



## Shrubs First (May 25, 2010)

Drella said:


> 14 oz dry. if the WWNL pushes out 3oz like last time, (shes looking way fatter this round), then that would give me 17oz total with a 400 and 600hps rooms! im way happy with the results. im planning on getting at least 2 oz more next round. my new techniques will include more intense, and different nutes, and better pruning/more lollypopping.
> 
> pic 1- no flash
> pic 2- flash


Glad to see this Drella, your methods are obviously great


----------



## Drella (May 28, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> switch to auto watering then
> 
> glad ure still workin tho. gotta put bread on the table for the lady... haha


yeah, i gotta work on that, how much is a legit setup?



Shrubs First said:


> Glad to see this Drella, your methods are obviously great


thanks brother, just trying to keep it real.


----------



## Drella (May 28, 2010)

sorry i havent been up lately. 3 more weeks until another harvest, damn, time flies by. i need any advice on auto watering, this shit is getting old! ill post some primo pics this weekend!


----------



## d.c. beard (May 28, 2010)

Can't wait for the pics bro!

Hey I'll have to holla at ya about my auto-watering idea, I haven't put it all together yet but I bought all the parts a while ago. Should water all plants slowly at the same time if it works right. And all the parts ran me $89.00 I think it was.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 28, 2010)

Having my first go at soil! I'll be running a 400 and 600 haha great minds think alike rite? I'm gonna need some soil tips for sure though. I got 5 gal smart pots and FF ocean forest so I think that's a decent start. Keep us posted on the harvest, I have another coming up here in 5.5 weeks myself. Happy growing man.

As for auto watering how about a setup like this. 2:27 on this vid.
[video=youtube;BhO2Zs1dm_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhO2Zs1dm_Q[/video]


----------



## d.c. beard (May 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Having my first go at soil! I'll be running a 400 and 600 haha great minds think alike rite? I'm gonna need some soil tips for sure though. I got 5 gal smart pots and FF ocean forest so I think that's a decent start. Keep us posted on the harvest, I have another coming up here in 5.5 weeks myself. Happy growing man.
> 
> As for auto watering how about a setup like this. 2:27 on this vid.
> [video=youtube;BhO2Zs1dm_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhO2Zs1dm_Q[/video]


If it weren't for the Econo-wing reflectors in there I'd think you just posted one of Boomer's vids up here! Sour grapes with tomato cages and all...


----------



## Drella (Jun 3, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Can't wait for the pics bro!
> 
> Hey I'll have to holla at ya about my auto-watering idea, I haven't put it all together yet but I bought all the parts a while ago. Should water all plants slowly at the same time if it works right. And all the parts ran me $89.00 I think it was.


that sounds legit, keep me posted.



Someguy15 said:


> Having my first go at soil! I'll be running a 400 and 600 haha great minds think alike rite? I'm gonna need some soil tips for sure though. I got 5 gal smart pots and FF ocean forest so I think that's a decent start. Keep us posted on the harvest, I have another coming up here in 5.5 weeks myself. Happy growing man.
> 
> As for auto watering how about a setup like this. 2:27 on this vid.
> [video=youtube;BhO2Zs1dm_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhO2Zs1dm_Q[/video]


omg the day has finally come! SG in soil! you know more than most, so i guess ill wait to see if you have any problems. thanks for the link bro. i got 3 new rooted clones from my buddy, sweet haze, sharks breath, and rock lock. i got some high hopes. picks soon guys, i promise. too busy to breath these days!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 3, 2010)

Drella said:


> that sounds legit, keep me posted. omg the day has finally come! SG in soil! you know more than most, so i guess ill wait to see if you have any problems. thanks for the link bro. i got 3 new rooted clones from my buddy, sweet haze, sharks breath, and rock lock. i got some high hopes. picks soon guys, i promise. too busy to breath these days!


haha yea, 4 clones and 1 from seed. Glad to see things are still going well for you. I've heard great things about sharks breath and rock lock. Still running both bloom rooms?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 3, 2010)

just checkin in bro. def gonna have to taste test haha


----------



## Drella (Jun 8, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> haha yea, 4 clones and 1 from seed. Glad to see things are still going well for you. I've heard great things about sharks breath and rock lock. Still running both bloom rooms?


yeah, im hearing good things about these strains too!

i have to change my bloom room plans due to the summer/a/c situation. im building a bloom room in my extra room. its gonna be 4'x8'x7'. 4'deep, 8'wide, and 7'tall. its gonna have 1- 600whps and 1- 400whps. im buying a 10000 btu portable a/c to cool it. the change is due to power issues. my 600 bloom room uses close to 13-14 amps on one 15amp 120vac circuit. its popping now my house a/c is in use. to remedy this im moving all bloom rooms into one. im gonna run the 10000btu a/c off one 15amp circuit, this will use like 10 amps. im gonna run the lights off of the other 15amp circuit. its gonna cost some feds, but at least ill have room to change it to 2x 600whps down the road.

thanks DC for helping me sort through my new setup, definitely needed the help bro!



BooMeR242 said:


> just checkin in bro. def gonna have to taste test haha


soon my brother, soon.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 11, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> If it weren't for the Econo-wing reflectors in there I'd think you just posted one of Boomer's vids up here! Sour grapes with tomato cages and all...


haha i know right? except its a couple lights short and no HVAC.
still nice to see SG workin in another grow especially soil, not hydro like mine.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 11, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha i know right? except its a couple lights short and no HVAC.
> still nice to see SG workin in another grow especially soil, not hydro like mine.


 Even better, round 4 is both  hydro under the 600 and soil under the 400... can't wait to actually get to flowering though!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 20, 2010)

back in action drell, runnin with an AC, check in in the next couple days,
this next round is the start of a non stop perpetual cycle harvesting once
a month for hopefully the next 12 months. Gonna be a ton of work, but
I gotta save some loot cuz im plannin on moving to wash state. how you been
man? things are lookin sick here


----------

